# 70% Of The Vaccinated Catch Delta Variant



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.











						70% of fully vaccinated prisoners caught COVID-19 in a Texas Delta outbreak, the CDC says - but vaccines protected against severe disease
					

Of 129 fully vaccinated prisoners who caught COVID-19, only one was hospitalized. Unvaccinated people at the prison caught COVID-19 at a higher rate.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






All a vaccine does is give your body the secret to kicking virus' ass.

You get vaccinated, you get the virus, your body knows how to kick the virus' ass, it kicks the virus ass and you survive.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Sep 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> All a vaccine does is give your body the secret to kicking virus' ass.
> 
> You get vaccinated, you get the virus, your body knows how to kick the virus' ass, it kicks the virus ass and you survive.


Hmmmm you should have told that to the thousands of vaccinated who died from Covid before they died.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone dying or on a ventilator is unvaccinated.  This now is truly a pandemic of the unvaccinated.  Can't say I don't love it!


----------



## jillian (Sep 22, 2021)

Did you intentionally omit the part where it protects against s


Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you intentionally omit the part where the title of the article says it protects against severe disease? Of course you did 

and it wasn’t 70% of the vaccinated. It was 70% of vaccinated inmates (who are in absurdly close proximity)

thanks, lying loon.


----------



## jillian (Sep 22, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Hmmmm you should have told that to the thousands of vaccinated who died from Covid before they died.


No one vaccinated has died from covid.

why do you freaks spend all your time lying?

oh right. Because you’re lying freaks


----------



## DukeU (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Everyone dying or on a ventilator is unvaccinated.


Fake news.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> All a vaccine does is give your body the secret to kicking virus' ass.
> 
> You get vaccinated, you get the virus, your body knows how to kick the virus' ass, it kicks the virus ass and you survive.


In other words, the vaccinated spread the virus.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Everyone dying or on a ventilator is unvaccinated.  This now is truly a pandemic of the unvaccinated.  Can't say I don't love it!


So, you are admitting that the vaccinated spread the virus? So, why are you against the unvaccinated spreading the virus but you are just fine with the vaccinated spreading the virus? By the way:









						The CDC reveals how many fully vaccinated people died from COVID-19
					

New numbers from the CDC suggest fully vaccinated people remain protected against hospitalization and death.




					www.deseret.com


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

jillian said:


> Did you intentionally omit the part where it protects against s
> 
> did you intentionally omit the part where the title of the article says it protects against severe disease? Of course you did
> 
> ...


So you are now admitting that the vaccinated spread the virus? Why are you against the unvaccinated spreading the virus but you are perfectly fine with the vaccinated spreading the virus?


----------



## DukeU (Sep 22, 2021)

jillian said:


> No one vaccinated has died from covid.
> 
> why do you freaks spend all your time lying?
> 
> oh right. Because you’re lying freaks


Trust the Science? CDC Counts People Who Died Within 14 Days ...​
The Government and CDC Are Lying About COVID-19 Vaccine and ...​
Deaths of Elderly Who Recovered From COVID-19, but Died After ...​


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

jillian said:


> No one vaccinated has died from covid.
> 
> why do you freaks spend all your time lying?
> 
> oh right. Because you’re lying freaks


What? There have been many fully vaccinated who have died from the virus. Why do you deny facts?









						The CDC reveals how many fully vaccinated people died from COVID-19
					

New numbers from the CDC suggest fully vaccinated people remain protected against hospitalization and death.




					www.deseret.com


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Fake news.


Can you give us any examples of vaccinated people who have died?

Phil Valentine, a prominent Tennessee rightwing talk radio host, had released a song called Vaxman, an anti-Covid vaccination ditty based on the Beatles track Taxman.

Marc Bernier, a host in Daytona Beach, Florida, had declared himself “Mr Anti-Vax”. Dick Farrel, also from Florida, urged his listeners not to get vaccinated, and Jimmy DeYoung asked on air whether the vaccine could be a “form of government control of the people”.

All four men died in August of coronavirus. A fifth conservative radio host, Bob Enyart, died on 13 September, weeks after he told his listeners to boycott vaccines that were “immorally developed”.

thousands of small radio stations make up a patchwork of conservative media across the US that is enjoyed by millions.

In terms of the spread of misinformation, talk radio’s impact is unappreciated, Angelo Carusone, president of Media Matters, a progressive media watchdog, said.

“It is clearly a driving force. A lot of people understandably focus on online, especially when it comes to anti-vax information. But the reality of it is, when the dust settles, I think what we’re going to find is that the real source of a lot of the most damaging anti-vax messaging was driven largely by traditional media: talk radio and traditional rightwing forces like Fox News

“When we think about talk radio, the reason it has had such influence is the reach. It still is reaching the largest number of people. Fox [News] is going to reach a couple of million people a day. Talk radio is reaching 40 million, 60 million people depending on the day, maybe even more.

“The guys who are dying, you could treat them as [having] small radio shows, but they have really high concentration in their communities.”

These radio hosts can be even more outspoken than their equivalents on Fox News. Personalities on the rightwing TV network tend to be careful about how they address vaccine opposition, urging viewers to “speak to a doctor” and make their own decisions before getting vaccinated, rather than telling people outright to avoid the shots.

Advertisement

There is less direct anti-vax messaging on Fox News, but a recent report by Media Matters still found that 60% of the network’s vaccination coverage “included claims undermining or downplaying vaccinations”.

Those claims and the network’s output leave Fox News open to suggestions of hypocrisy: this week it was revealed that the vast majority of employees at Fox Corporation, which includes Fox News, are vaccinated, and those who are not have to undertake daily Covid tests to continue to work.









						Dangerous transmissions: anti-vax radio shows reach millions in US while stars die of Covid
					

Media watchdogs suggest that some basic level of responsibility to the public should be required to keep a broadcast license




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> So, you are admitting that the vaccinated spread the virus? So, why are you against the unvaccinated spreading the virus but you are just fine with the vaccinated spreading the virus? By the way:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can't help it.  At least we are vaccinated and not dying when we get it.  You are.  And I love it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that.


And i suspect it is lower.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 22, 2021)

jillian said:


> No one vaccinated has died from covid.
> 
> why do you freaks spend all your time lying?
> 
> oh right. Because you’re lying freaks


Wrong








						Fully vaccinated Southwest Airlines flight attendant dies of COVID-19
					

Maurice “Reggie” Shepperson, who is based in Las Vegas, tested positive for COVID-19 in early July, and succumbed to the disease on Tuesday.




					nypost.com
				





			33-year-old vaccinated New Orleans woman dies of COVID
		

Want more, liar?


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vax does not have anything to do with getting or transmitting Sars cov 2


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Everyone dying or on a ventilator is unvaccinated.  This now is truly a pandemic of the unvaccinated.  Can't say I don't love it!


Bullshit


----------



## DukeU (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Can you give us any examples of vaccinated people who have died?
> 
> Phil Valentine, a prominent Tennessee rightwing talk radio host, had released a song called Vaxman, an anti-Covid vaccination ditty based on the Beatles track Taxman.
> 
> ...



Plenty........Here's one way the numbers are being manipulated.

Trust the Science? CDC Counts People Who Died Within 14 Days ...​

Many are dying from the vaccine.


CDC says roughly 4,100 people have been hospitalized or died ...​
Nearly 11,000 Deaths After COVID Vaccines Reported to CDC, as ...​
Hardly any reports of Covid-19 deaths, but many of deaths ...​


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

jillian said:


> Did you intentionally omit the part where it protects against s
> 
> did you intentionally omit the part where the title of the article says it protects against severe disease? Of course you did
> 
> ...


Dang... 70% of the vaxxed are getting delta...


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> In other words, the vaccinated spread the virus.


The vaccinated are the super spreaders, since they experience fewer symptoms.  Since they experience fewer symptoms, they unknowingly spread Sars cov 2


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Bullshit


Yea yea yea.  Fake news.  RIP idiots!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Dang... 70% of the vaxxed are getting delta...


Fake news.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> The vaccinated are the super spreaders, since they experience fewer symptoms.  Since they experience fewer symptoms, they unknowingly spread Sars cov 2


You mean unvaccinated people aren't spreading the Delta variant?

The COVID-19 vaccines are highly effective at preventing severe disease and death, including against the Delta variant. But they are not 100% effective and some fully vaccinated people will become infected (called a breakthrough infection) and experience illness.

Delta is more likely than other variants to spread through vaccinated people.

Data from COVID-19 tests in the United States, the United Kingdom and Singapore are showing that vaccinated people who become infected with Delta SARS-CoV-2 can carry as much virus in their nose as do unvaccinated people. This means that despite the protection offered by vaccines, a proportion of vaccinated people can pass on Delta, possibly aiding its rise.

So what is the solution?  We should all go back to wearing masks, not gathering in groups, etc.  All the shit Republicans think are attacks on their freedoms.

Yes, we should go back to wearing masks and socially distancing from each other.

But if not, at least it's only unvaccinated people who are dying.  And don't you fuckers dare suggest we should put on masks to protect you.  Fuck off!  Die bitches.  We are only killing you.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Fake news.


The problem with lefties hijacking righty rhetoric is that you guys didn't build that and do not know how to use it.  "Fake news" is reserved for news stories that are fake, not people's comments that we happen to disagree with.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> We can't help it.  At least we are vaccinated and not dying when we get it.  You are.  And I love it.


That's just it. You are so glad that the unvaccinated are dying that you don't care that the vaccinated spread the virus not only to themselves but to young children, killing both the vaccinated and the young children. That is a disgusting attitude. Why are you ok with the vaccinated killing people?


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> You mean unvaccinated people aren't spreading the Delta variant?


Can you quote me making that claim?  Didn't thinks so.  I mean what I actually posted.


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.



It sure seems like the vaccines are pretty weak in terms of preventing transmission of Delta. They're probably going to need to reformulate (wash, rinse, repeat?).

That said, there does seem to be a pretty strong correlation in terms of death rate. Vaxxed people seemed to have a much better time fighting it.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the natural progession of a virus

amazing this is a new concept

Where is Dr Lesh and Crepitus?


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And i suspect it is lower.


Doesn't really matter what the exact numbers are. The vaccinated are spreading the virus and they are getting sick, in huge numbers. That's why even in the most highly vaccinated countries, cases are surging.


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

What I'd really like to see info on is how long immunity lasts, from either the vaccines or having it. Are we see lots of repeat cases? Hardly any? That's important info and I'm wondering why we're not hearing much about it. Surely there compiling the data, eh?


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> The vax does not have anything to do with getting or transmitting Sars cov 2


It doesn't have anything to do with stopping the spread. It isn't the vaccine itself that spreads the virus, it is the fact that the vaccinated spread the virus because the vaccine does nothing to stop the spread.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from September 10 showed that unvaccinated Americans were 11 times more likely to die of COVID-19 than vaccinated people. About 45% of people in the US are unvaccinated, according to the CDC.
---------------------------------
people that get vaccinated very often don't spread it.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with stopping the spread. It isn't the vaccine itself that spreads the virus, it is the fact that the vaccinated spread the virus because the vaccine does nothing to stop the spread.


Exactly


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

Penelope said:


> from September 10 showed that unvaccinated Americans were 11 times more likely to die of COVID-19 than vaccinated people. About 45% of people in the US are unvaccinated, according to the CDC.
> ---------------------------------
> people that get vaccinated very often don't spread it.


Your propaganda is not connected to the thread topic.  Evasion propaganda.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 22, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Many are dying from the vaccine.


Liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Doesn't really matter what the exact numbers are. The vaccinated are spreading the virus and they are getting sick, in huge numbers.


And yet still have more protection than unvaccinated people. And if more people were vaccinated, their wouldn't be so much virus around to infect people. So the lesson is: get vaccinated.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

Penelope said:


> from September 10 showed that unvaccinated Americans were 11 times more likely to die of COVID-19 than vaccinated people. About 45% of people in the US are unvaccinated, according to the CDC.
> ---------------------------------
> people that get vaccinated very often don't spread it.


People that get vaccinated very often DO spread it when they are exposed to the virus and very often when exposed to the virus they DO get sick.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> That's just it. You are so glad that the unvaccinated are dying that you don't care that the vaccinated spread the virus not only to themselves but to young children, killing both the vaccinated and the young children. That is a disgusting attitude. Why are you ok with the vaccinated killing people?


I for one don't care if the unvaccinated die, Biden warned them and the CDC warned them and doctors warned them.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this was with the IDEAL "vaccinated" time used---4 months following the 2nd dose.  Those with both doses with less than 20-28 days following are not considered fully vaccinated.............and those over 6 months since the 2nd dose are also not considered fully vaccinated.    70% of those vaccinated at the PEAK protection time still came down with the virus.  Notice that the article and other articles never give stats of those with the 1st and 2nd does with less than the 28 days following the second injection.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Can you quote me making that claim?  Didn't thinks so.  I mean what I actually posted.


Google is your friend, look it up, that's what members of the other political party say to me.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

Penelope said:


> I for one don't care if the unvaccinated die, Biden warned them and the CDC warned them and doctors warned them.


But the vaccinated die too and the vaccinated spread the virus not only to other vaccinateds but to young children, who also die.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> But the vaccinated die too and the vaccinated spread the virus not only to other vaccinateds but to young children, who also die.


"But people who wear seat belts still die in car accidents."


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 22, 2021)

Penelope said:


> I for one don't care if the unvaccinated die, Biden warned them and the CDC warned them and doctors warned them.


What the fuck does Biden know?  He's a complete fuck up in everything.  No one cares what the senile old fart has to say.

The CDC has no crediability anymore.  THEY LIE their asses off...and have been snagged to many times for anyone but fools to trust them.


----------



## DukeU (Sep 22, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Liar.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "But people who wear seat belts still die in car accidents."


What????????????????????????? Why are you ok with the vaccinated spreading the virus to others, causing hospitalizations and deaths? Why is it not ok for the unvaccinated to spread the virus but it IS ok for the vaccinated to spread the virus?


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Liar.


Pretty much, yeah. 

We very much need sober discussion on the efficacy of the vaccines, and debate over the best way to use them. But the fear-mongering (from both "sides") only makes things worse. In point of fact, in terms of deaths caused by the vaccines, they've been an incredible success. We've administered close to 6 billion doses over the last year and produced very few deaths or bad reactions.

Of course it's difficult to trust the data, given how toxically political it's all become, but other countries aren't mired in our political dysfunction and they're showing similar results. The bottom line is, if we innoculated 6 billion people with ANY vaccine there would be bad outcomes. Likely many more than what we're seeing with the covid vaccines.


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

Penelope said:


> I for one don't care if the unvaccinated die, Biden warned them and the CDC warned them and doctors warned them.


No worries. They probably don't care whether you die either.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Everyone dying or on a ventilator is unvaccinated.  This now is truly a pandemic of the unvaccinated.  Can't say I don't love it!



And the number dying is tiny.
But it would be even better we just stopped "flattening the curve" and ended it entirely.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 22, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And yet still have more protection than unvaccinated people. And if more people were vaccinated, their wouldn't be so much virus around to infect people. So the lesson is: get vaccinated.



Not with a fake mRNA vaccine that the CDC claims gets into your cells and makes them grow spike proteins.
That is crazy and dangerous.

The Chinese have a real vaccine that should hit the US soon however.

But since covid is not endemic to humans, there is no need for long term immunity, so best would been just to let it spike last March and burn out then.
That would have prevented over half a million deaths.

Unless an epidemic is extremely lethal, like Ebola, the one thing you never want to do is "flatten the curve".
That just prevents herd immunity and makes it last forever.


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Not with a fake mRNA vaccine that the CDC claims gets into your cells and makes them grow spike proteins.
> That is crazy and dangerous.
> 
> The Chinese have a real vaccine that should hit the US soon however.


LOL - the Chinese vaccine is shit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Why are you ok with the vaccinated spreading the virus to others, causing hospitalizations and deaths?


Why do you have to resort to childish non sequitur? Do you even know what that is, or that you just did it?


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 22, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Google is your friend, look it up, that's what members of the other political party say to me.



That Taliban has never been involved in terrorism.   The US has, with drones, torture, etc.
The Taliban are honest.  The US lies.
The Taliban require women to be educated.  The US instead tries to condition people to be greedy.
The Taliban does demand modesty.  The US blatantly tries to exploit sexuality in order to harm and manipulate.


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> That Taliban has never been involved in terrorism.   The US has, with drones, torture, etc.
> The Taliban are honest.  The US lies.
> The Taliban require women to be educated.  The US instead tries to condition people to be greedy.
> The Taliban does demand modesty.  The US blatantly tries to exploit sexuality in order to harm and manipulate.


Hmmm... thinking of joining?


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 22, 2021)

dblack said:


> LOL - the Chinese vaccine is shit.



{...
How does the Sinovac vaccine work?​The Beijing-based biopharmaceutical company Sinovac is behind the CoronaVac, an inactivated vaccine.
It works by using killed viral particles to expose the body's immune system to the virus without risking a serious disease response.
By comparison the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines being developed in the West are mRNA vaccines. This means part of the coronavirus' genetic code is injected into the body, triggering the body to begin making viral proteins, but not the whole virus, which is enough to train the immune system to attack.
"CoronaVac is a more traditional method [of vaccine] that is successfully used in many well known vaccines like rabies," Associate Prof Luo Dahai of the Nanyang Technological University told the BBC.

"mRNA vaccines are a new type of vaccine and there is [currently] no successful example [of them] being used in the population," Prof Luo adds.
On paper, one of Sinovac's main advantages is that it can be stored in a standard refrigerator at 2-8 degrees Celsius, like the Oxford vaccine, which is made from a genetically engineered virus that causes the common cold in chimpanzees.
Moderna's vaccine needs to be stored at -20C and Pfizer's vaccine at -70C.
It means that both Sinovac and the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine are a lot more useful to developing countries which might not be able to store large amounts of vaccine at such low temperatures.
How effective is it?​It's hard to say at this point in time.
One Chinese study published in scientific journal The Lancet, only has information from the first and second phase trials of CoronaVac in China.

Zhu Fengcai, one of the paper's authors, said those results - based on 144 participants in the phase one trial and 600 in the phase two trial - meant the vaccine was "suitable for emergency use".
CoronaVac has been undergoing phase three trials in various countries. Interim data from late-stage trials in Turkey and Indonesia showed that the vaccine was 91.25% and 65.3% effective respectively.
...}








						Covid: What do we know about China's coronavirus vaccines?
					

Sinovac and Sinopharm's jabs are yet to finish final trials, but are already being shipped overseas.



					www.bbc.com
				




There is no safer vaccine than the Chinese one, and far more practical since it needs no refrigeration.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 22, 2021)

dblack said:


> Hmmm... thinking of joining?



Back in 1979, when the CIA was recruiting, it was tempting.
They were offering a lot of money.
But Islam is too strict for me, even though it is a lot less strict than Judaism it came from.


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> How effective is it?​It's hard to say at this point in time.


Exactly. Basically, it comes down to how much you trust the CCP. Clearly you're enamored with them. Good luck with that!


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Back in 1979, when the CIA was recruiting, it was tempting.
> They were offering a lot of money.
> But Islam is too strict for me, even though it is a lot less strict than Judaism it came from.


Well, maybe China will still have you.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> We can't help it.  At least we are vaccinated and not dying when we get it.  You are.  And I love it.


Famous last words, ladies and gentlemen.  When this vaccinated idiot runs into ANY wild coronavirus in the next few months, they'll be singing a different tune.  Let's all remember how evil and hateful this poster is being right now, when they come back after getting their next cold.  

If they come back.

...............................


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> That's just it. You are so glad that the unvaccinated are dying that you don't care that the vaccinated spread the virus not only to themselves but to young children, killing both the vaccinated and the young children. That is a disgusting attitude. Why are you ok with the vaccinated killing people?


Vaccinated people aren't dying.  And I believe unvaccinated people are spreading the Delta too.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Penelope said:


> from September 10 showed that unvaccinated Americans were 11 times more likely to die of COVID-19 than vaccinated people. About 45% of people in the US are unvaccinated, according to the CDC.
> ---------------------------------
> people that get vaccinated very often don't spread it.


We may still spread it but we don't die and the people who we spread it to don't die if they are vaccinated.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> That's just it. You are so glad that the unvaccinated are dying that you don't care that the vaccinated spread the virus not only to themselves but to young children, killing both the vaccinated and the young children. That is a disgusting attitude. Why are you ok with the vaccinated killing people?


You didn't care that the unvaccinated were spreading the virus.  It was more important to you to not wear a mask and go to Trump rallies.  Now that it's mostly unvaccinated who are dying, you are correct, I don't care.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Penelope said:


> I for one don't care if the unvaccinated die, Biden warned them and the CDC warned them and doctors warned them.


It's funny these people don't trust the doctors to put the vaccine in them.  Then they get sick and go to the hospital and suddenly they'll let the doctors experiment on them.

And it's also funny the unvaccinated are willing to try any cure Trump suggests but Fauci, not so much.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> In other words, the vaccinated spread the virus.




The vaccinated can spread the virus.

Joe is vaccinated.

9AM Joe catches COVID 19

His body knows the secret of how to kick the virus' ass. Joe is no danger.

However, his dumber brother, Red didn't get vaccinated.

Joe infects Red.

Red who is unvaccinated dies a horrible death from COVID, drowning in his own mucus.

Joe is sad, but Joe's body fights off COVID. Joe doesn't even get the sniffles. Joe never knew he was infected, his body killed off the COVID virus so quickly.


----------



## petro (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Can't say I don't love it


I don't give a shit what your view is.
That is just particularly a sick thing to say and wish for...downright Sociopathic.

For the record, folks like you only further hurt your narrative


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Why do you have to resort to childish non sequitur? Do you even know what that is, or that you just did it?



I know you are trying to deflect from the question. How about answering it? Why are you ok with the vaccinated spreading the virus to others, causing hospitalizations and deaths?


----------



## Flash (Sep 22, 2021)

China must be laughing their ass off at how America reacted to the release of their bio-weapon and the incompetency of the their guy in the White House.

They couldn't have planned it any better.

They got rid of a bunch of their old people that were a burden.

They killed a bunch of Americans.

They got rid of Trump who was a pain in the ass to them.

They made Biden rich and then helped him steal the election so now they own his ass.

They got control of Afghanistan's rare earth mines and their man in the White House is mandating emission standards that will force the use of those rare earth material.

They are expanding influence while the US is turning into a Socialist shithole overrun with Illegals.

.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Vaccinated people aren't dying.  And I believe unvaccinated people are spreading the Delta too.


*Hallelujah*. You finally admit that the vaccinated spread the virus as well as the unvaccinated. So, why is it not ok for the unvaccinated to spread the virus and yet it is ok for the vaccinated to spread the virus? By the way, vaccinated people ARE dying - over 1500 in the US alone.









						The CDC reveals how many fully vaccinated people died from COVID-19
					

New numbers from the CDC suggest fully vaccinated people remain protected against hospitalization and death.




					www.deseret.com


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> You didn't care that the unvaccinated were spreading the virus.  It was more important to you to not wear a mask and go to Trump rallies.  Now that it's mostly unvaccinated who are dying, you are correct, I don't care.


I care that BOTH the unvaccinated and the vaccinated spread the virus. Why don't you? By the way, I wear masks when I got out but I have never been to a Trump rally. Why is it you are fine with the vaccinated killing themselves and young children by spreading the virus?


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The vaccinated can spread the virus.
> 
> Joe is vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Joe is vaccinated. Joe goes to a football game with 80,000 other fully vaccinated individuals. Joe doesn't appear sick but has the sniffles and, unknown to him, has been exposed to Covid. Joe spreads the virus to countless other vaccinateds at the football game, and several of them bring home the virus to their young children under 12 who have not been vaccinated. Those children in turn go to school and spread Covid to countless other children. Some of them wind up being hospitalized and some of them even die. A few of those vaccinated at the football game also get sick and go to the hospital and some of them die too. Joe doesn't go to the hospital and doesn't die because the vaccines reduced HIS symptoms. But the event is a superspreader event. 

Why is all of that ok?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

petro said:


> I don't give a shit what your view is.
> That is just particularly a sick thing to say and wish for...downright Sociopathic.
> 
> For the record, folks like you only further hurt your narrative


I'm not trying to talk common sense with you fools anymore.  If you don't mind dying, I don't mind you dying either.  Thinning the herd.

Oh, and you didn't care that people were dying of Covid in the beginning when we told you to social distance and wear masks.  You said the number was too small to worry about.  So, the number of unvaccinated is too small for me to worry about.  Especially when it's 99% unvaccinated douch bags.  God speed bro.

I'm not trying to convince you.  You are beyond that.  So I will wait for your work or an airline to tell you that you must or you can't go to work or to your vacation.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I care that BOTH the unvaccinated and the vaccinated spread the virus. Why don't you? By the way, I wear masks when I got out but I have never been to a Trump rally. Why is it you are fine with the vaccinated killing themselves and young children by spreading the virus?


What should we do about it?  We are vaccinated.  We aren't dying.  Are kids dying?  That is unfortunate.  









						Most Unvaccinated Americans Don’t Feel Responsible For Surging Covid Cases, Poll Suggests — Here’s Who They Blame
					

Vaccinated Americans overwhelmingly blame the unvaccinated for rising Covid-19 cases and the spread of new variants, according to a new Axios-Ipsos poll.




					www.forbes.com
				




Most Unvaccinated Americans Don’t Feel Responsible For Surging Covid Cases, Poll Suggests — Here’s Who They Blame​
New CDC guidelines to wear masks in certain places apply for the vaccinated as well as the unvaccinated. While far less likely to get seriously ill, vaccinated people still can and do get infected with Covid-19. The delta variant, being somewhat resistant to some of the vaccines in use, makes this more likely, especially in those not fully vaccinated. Even if asymptomatic, the vaccinated can still pass the virus on to others. The CDC recently found signs vaccinated people may be just as infectious as the unvaccinated.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Google is your friend, look it up, that's what members of the other political party say to me.


Google is not my friend.  You cannot quote me saying what you claim I said.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

dblack said:


> What I'd really like to see info on is how long immunity lasts, from either the vaccines or having it. Are we see lots of repeat cases? Hardly any? That's important info and I'm wondering why we're not hearing much about it. Surely there compiling the data, eh?


You might want to know something about the natural immunity that previously infected people have as well.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> You didn't care that the unvaccinated were spreading the virus.  It was more important to you to not wear a mask and go to Trump rallies.  Now that it's mostly unvaccinated who are dying, you are correct, I don't care.


Vaccinated people are dying.  They are getting covid, they are getting delta, they are getting sick, and they are fucking dying


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> You might want to know something about the natural immunity that previously infected people have as well.


Yep. That's what I mean by "having it". I had both the virus, last Nov, and the vaccine in May. But I have no idea what either is giving me in the way of protection, especially against Delta.


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Vaccinated people are dying.  They are getting covid, they are getting delta, they are getting sick, and they are fucking dying


Yep. When they say "90% effective" (or whatever number they're quoting these days) that means it won't work 5% of the time. That means some vaccinated people will still get sick, despite being vaccinated. And some will die. So, what's your point?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you actually read the article you linked to? Makes a pretty good case for getting the shot don’t you think?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Vaccinated people are dying.  They are getting covid, they are getting delta, they are getting sick, and they are fucking dying


No, they aren't dummy.  The vast majority of people dying are unvaccinated.  My co-worker sitting right next to me told me her neighbor died of it, and her husband is in the ICU right now.  I asked if they were vaccinated.  NOPE.

I'm trying to find any examples of a fully vaccinated person dying.  I can' find any.  But I'm finding lots of unvaccinated deaths.  You people don't believe.  Sorry, that doesn't matter what you believe.  You don't like facts that go against your beliefs.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The vaccinated can spread the virus.
> 
> Joe is vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Vaccinated people are the super spreaders.  They unknowingly spread Sars because they tend to get fewer symptoms.


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Vaccinated people are the super spreaders.  They unknowingly spread Sars because they tend to get fewer symptoms.


That's a legitimate concern. I think it's why many communities are going back to mask mandates, despite vaccinations.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> What should we do about it? We are vaccinated. We aren't dying. Are kids dying? That is unfortunate.


Vaccinated people are dying.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

dblack said:


> That's a legitimate concern. I think it's why many communities are going back to mask mandates, despite vaccinations.


Masks don't stop Sars cov 2 from spreading.  Best thing to do is go get covid from someone who is infected and get it over with.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

dblack said:


> Yep. When they say "90% effective" (or whatever number they're quoting these days) that means it won't work 5% of the time. That means some vaccinated people will still get sick, despite being vaccinated. And some will die. So, what's your point?


The effectiveness of vaccines is a politically motivated statistic being sold by the MSM, the CDC, the Beijing Biden administration, the NIH, the WHO, Big social media, and google.  Politically motivated statistics are absolutely worthless.


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Masks don't stop Sars cov 2 from spreading.


That's just moronic on the face of it. It's spread through our breath - this much has actually been well researched.  Anything that slows down how fast our breath is spreading to those around us will inhibit transmission. How well masks stop the spread is a legitimate question. Maybe it's not enough to warrant their use. But just claiming "Masks don't work" is fucking idiocy. And when you do that, people conclude that you're a fucking idiot. Is that your goal?


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> The effectiveness of vaccines is a politically motivated statistic being sold by the MSM, the CDC, the Beijing Biden administration, the NIH, the WHO, Big social media, and google.  Politically motivated statistics are absolutely worthless.


Once you board the "everything is a conspiracy" train, you lose all contact with reality.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> No, they aren't dummy.  The vast majority of people dying are unvaccinated.  My co-worker sitting right next to me told me her neighbor died of it, and her husband is in the ICU right now.  I asked if they were vaccinated.  NOPE.
> 
> I'm trying to find any examples of a fully vaccinated person dying.  I can' find any.  But I'm finding lots of unvaccinated deaths.  You people don't believe.  Sorry, that doesn't matter what you believe.  You don't like facts that go against your beliefs.



Lefties do not look beyond the MSM, so you will not find any examples of vaccinated people dying of covid or because of the vaccine itself.  You will have to look beyond the engineered reality of the MSM if you are looking for anything outside of the narrative that was engineered for you.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

dblack said:


> Yep. That's what I mean by "having it". I had both the virus, last Nov, and the vaccine in May. But I have no idea what either is giving me in the way of protection, especially against Delta.


That's because the MSM doesn't want you to know.  The answers are outside the box though...


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

dblack said:


> That's just moronic on the face of it. It's spread through our breath - this much has actually been well researched.  Anything that slows down how fast our breath is spreading to those around us will inhibit transmission. How well masks stop the spread is a legitimate question. Maybe it's not enough to warrant their use. But just claiming "Masks don't work" is fucking idiocy. And when you do that, people conclude that you're a fucking idiot. Is that your goal?


That propaganda is what the left wants you to believe.  Here is how masks work in the real world:


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Vaccinated people are dying.



Both figures remain a tiny percentage of the total number of all people who have been vaccinated -- just 0.02% of vaccinated people are hospitalized, and 0.71% have been infected. An even smaller percentage has died: 0.005%. 

While vaccinated people are getting COVID-19, the virus' effects are severely blunted in them, and breakthrough cases rarely lead to hospitalizations or deaths. That's why public health officials worldwide continue to stress the importance of vaccination.

The VAST MAJORITY of deaths are unvaccinated.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

dblack said:


> Once you board the "everything is a conspiracy" train, you lose all contact with reality.


In order to be in contact with reality or the most likely truth, you need to look beyond the tiny portion of the broad spectrum of media that is represented by the MSM.   Until you look at the rest of what is going on via the broad spectrum of media, you won't even have your OWN perspective of the political landscape.   Your perspective is engineered and own by the MSM.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Both figures remain a tiny percentage of the total number of all people who have been vaccinated -- just 0.02% of vaccinated people are hospitalized, and 0.71% have been infected. An even smaller percentage has died: 0.005%.
> 
> While vaccinated people are getting COVID-19, the virus' effects are severely blunted in them, and breakthrough cases rarely lead to hospitalizations or deaths. That's why public health officials worldwide continue to stress the importance of vaccination.
> 
> The VAST MAJORITY of deaths are unvaccinated.


Bullshit


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Your perspective is engineered and own by the MSM.


Nope. It's not. You're making a lot of idiotic presumptions, as well as idiot claims.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Vaccinated people are dying.


Out of more than 51,000 Covid deaths in England between January and July 2021, only 256 occurred after two doses.

They were mostly people at very high risk from illness from Covid-19.
The figures show the high degree of protection from the vaccines against illness and death, the ONS said.
Some deaths after vaccination were always expected because vaccines are not 100% effective, and it takes a couple of weeks after your second dose to build the fullest protection.
Of the 51,281 deaths involving Covid registered in England between 2 January and 2 July 2021:

640 (1.2%) were people who had received both vaccine doses
This total includes people who had been infected before they were vaccinated
Some 458 deaths (0.8%) were people who died at least 21 days after their second dose
Just 256 deaths (0.5%) were people who were both fully vaccinated and who had their first positive PCR test at least 14 days after their second dose
"Breakthrough" deaths - occurring at least two weeks after the second jab along with a first positive PCR Covid test - tend to happen in the most vulnerable, men and those with weakened immune systems, with the average age being 84.
But overall numbers were very small - they accounted for only 0.5% of all deaths from Covid-19 over the first six months of the year.

As more and more people are vaccinated, the numbers of fully vaccinated people infected with Covid who then die from it will also grow - although Covid deaths are much lower now than they were before vaccines.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Everyone dying or on a ventilator is unvaccinated.  This now is truly a pandemic of the unvaccinated.  Can't say I don't love it!


Everyone? Are you stupid enough to believe that? I bet you are.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Bullshit


See, you won't believe the numbers if they don't jive with your right wing way of thinking.  Fine.  Die bitch.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Everyone? Are you stupid enough to believe that? I bet you are.


Almost everyone, stupid


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Everyone? Are you stupid enough to believe that? I bet you are.


Are you stupid enough to not get vaccinated?  I bet you are.


----------



## Who_Me? (Sep 22, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Hmmmm you should have told that to the thousands of vaccinated who died from Covid before they died.


Where do you get your numbers from?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Sep 22, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> Where do you get your numbers from?











						The CDC reveals how many fully vaccinated people died from COVID-19
					

New numbers from the CDC suggest fully vaccinated people remain protected against hospitalization and death.




					www.deseret.com
				



This one says 1507 I think.....that tells me at least twice that number is more accurate since I know how the Dim media lies......through July on this one


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Are you stupid enough to not get vaccinated?  I bet you are.


Guess what? That is none of your business. Intolerant dickhead.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Guess what? That is none of your business. Intolerant dickhead.


Be sure to let the front desk know at the emergency room that it's none of their business too.  









						Nearly all COVID deaths in US are now among unvaccinated
					

Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. now are in people who weren’t vaccinated, a staggering demonstration of how effective the shots have been and an indication that deaths per day — now down to under 300 — could be practically zero if everyone eligible got the vaccine.




					apnews.com
				




Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. now are in people who weren’t vaccinated, a staggering demonstration of how effective the shots have been and an indication that deaths per day — now down to under 300 — could be practically zero if everyone eligible got the vaccine.

And only about 150 of the more than 18,000 COVID-19 deaths in May were in fully vaccinated people. That translates to about 0.8%, or five deaths per day on average.

150 of us dead vs 17,850 of your kind dead.  I'll take it!  

Earlier this month, Andy Slavitt, a former adviser to the Biden administration on COVID-19, suggested that 98% to 99% of the Americans dying of the coronavirus are unvaccinated.

And CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said on Tuesday that the vaccine is so effective that “nearly every death, especially among adults, due to COVID-19, is, at this point, entirely preventable.” She called such deaths “particularly tragic.”

Deaths in the U.S. have plummeted from a peak of more than 3,400 day on average in mid-January, one month into the vaccination drive.

Ross Bagne, a 68-year-old small-business owner in Cheyenne, Wyoming, was eligible for the vaccine in early February but didn’t get it. He died June 4, infected and unvaccinated, after spending more than three weeks in the hospital, his lungs filling with fluid. He was unable to swallow because of a stroke.

“He never went out, so he didn’t think he would catch it,” said his grieving sister, Karen McKnight. She wondered: “Why take the risk of not getting vaccinated?”

The preventable deaths will continue, experts predict, with unvaccinated pockets of the nation experiencing outbreaks in the fall and winter. Ali Mokdad, a professor of health metrics sciences at the University of Washington in Seattle, said modeling suggests the nation will hit 1,000 deaths per day again next year.

In Arkansas, which has one of the lowest vaccination rates in the nation, with only about 33% of the population fully protected, cases, hospitalizations and deaths are rising.

“It is sad to see someone go to the hospital or die when it can be prevented,” Gov. Asa Hutchinson tweeted as he urged people to get their shots.

Not really.

In Seattle’s King County, the public health department found only three deaths during a recent 60-day period in people who were fully vaccinated. The rest, some 95% of 62 deaths, had had no vaccine or just one shot.

In the St. Louis area, more than 90% of patients hospitalized with COVID-19 have not been vaccinated, said Dr. Alex Garza, a hospital administrator who directs a metropolitan-area task force on the outbreak.

“The majority of them express some regret for not being vaccinated,” Garza said. “That’s a pretty common refrain that we’re hearing from patients with COVID.”


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Be sure to let the front desk know at the emergency room that it's none of their business too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself. Stay out of others lives. Wear your mask and keep your mouth shut.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Hmmmm you should have told that to the thousands of vaccinated who died from Covid before they died.



And only about 150 of the more than 18,000 COVID-19 deaths in May were in fully vaccinated people. That translates to about 0.8%, or five deaths per day on average.

So for every 1000 of us who dies, 120,000 of you die.  I'll take those odds.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Dang... 70% of the vaxxed are getting delta...


And .0005% of us die.  Way more of you die when you get it.

GET IT?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> And only about 150 of the more than 18,000 COVID-19 deaths in May were in fully vaccinated people. That translates to about 0.8%, or five deaths per day on average.
> 
> So for every 1000 of us who dies, 120,000 of you die.  I'll take those odds.


Source that because...








						Report: More vaccine deaths last week than COVID-19 deaths - Citizens Journal
					

By Art Moore WND News Center In a span of one week, the number of deaths due to COVID-19 vaccines reported to the government's database outnumbered the official count of deaths due to the virus. The government's Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System, or VAERS, contains voluntary, unverified...




					www.citizensjournal.us


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> What should we do about it?  We are vaccinated.  We aren't dying.  Are kids dying?  That is unfortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So kids are dying because of the vaccinated and all you can say is, "That is unfortunate"?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Source that because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we will find your link is fake news









						Fact Check-No evidence the number of vaccine deaths will rival the number of COVID deaths
					

Posts claiming that the number of deaths related to vaccines may soon rival the number of deaths from COVID-19 are false. The large number wrongly described as “vaccine-related deaths” in a series of online posts is the total number of reports that people have made to the...




					www.reuters.com
				




The claim stems from an InfoWars video (archived here ) which shows a page from the independent website OpenVAERS (here ) where the number 1,136,615 is visible. However, OpenVAERS states that this is the number of reports of all adverse effects from all vaccines, not just deaths and not just COVID-19 vaccines.

As of June 17, the OpenVAERS website shows 329,021 reports of adverse events, not just deaths, linked specifically to COVID-19 vaccines (here).

By comparison, the confirmed U.S. death toll from COVID-19 recently passed 600,000, as reported by Reuters here .

The confirmed U.S. death toll from COVID-19, Infowars was founded by conspiracy promoter and right-wing media personality Alex Jones.

Media Bias / Fact Check describes InfoWars here as “a crackpot, tin foil hat-level conspiracy website that strongly promotes pseudoscience.” The Columbia Journalism Review describes the website (www.cjr.org/fake-beta) as “fake, conspiracy, unreliable.”


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Did you actually read the article you linked to? Makes a pretty good case for getting the shot don’t you think?


I'm asking you why you are ok with the vaccinated giving children Covid?


----------



## Who_Me? (Sep 22, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> The CDC reveals how many fully vaccinated people died from COVID-19
> 
> 
> New numbers from the CDC suggest fully vaccinated people remain protected against hospitalization and death.
> ...


1507 died out of Over 166M vaccinated?  That's nothing.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> So kids are dying because of the vaccinated and all you can say is, "That is unfortunate"?


They aren't dying because of the vaccinated you fucking idiot.  They are dying because EVERYONE can carry and spread the virus.  It wouldn't be that way if the unvaccinated got vaccinated.  Why didn't you guys do the right thing?

What a stupid bitch you must be in real life.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I'm asking you why you are ok with the vaccinated giving children Covid?


Unavoidable.  It's the unvaccinated that kept the shit going until it eventually mutated

We could have achieved herd immunity if it weren't for you fuckers.

So I am sad when an vaccinated person's child dies because that child was too young to get vaccinated.  That is sad.  But if their parents were unvaccinated, chances are they were going to grow up to be horrible citizens just like you.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I'm asking you why you are ok with the vaccinated giving children Covid?


You're right.  We should all be wearing masks and social distancing.  You in?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Sep 22, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> 1507 died out of Over 166M vaccinated?  That's nothing.


Oh I see......well its more since July, and glad to hear 1507 is nothing.  Since you Dims are demanding everyone get the vaccine, I guess the 1507 is just collateral damage like children in a Sleepy Joe drone strike?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Source that because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Fact Check-VAERS data does not prove COVID-19 vaccine deaths exceeded 12,000
					

Posts sharing incorrect incident numbers reported to the U.S. Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) are missing context.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I'm asking you why you are ok with the vaccinated giving children Covid?


I’m not ok with anybody giving anybody Covid. Which is why I want to be as safe as possible. Why would you think I am ok with that?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Fact Check-VAERS data does not prove COVID-19 vaccine deaths exceeded 12,000
> 
> 
> Posts sharing incorrect incident numbers reported to the U.S. Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) are missing context.
> ...


Shove your fact checkers, they are paid shills.


----------



## petro (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> I'm not trying to talk common sense with you fools anymore.  If you don't mind dying, I don't mind you dying either.  Thinning the herd.
> 
> Oh, and you didn't care that people were dying of Covid in the beginning when we told you to social distance and wear masks.  You said the number was too small to worry about.  So, the number of unvaccinated is too small for me to worry about.  Especially when it's 99% unvaccinated douch bags.  God speed bro.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you.  You are beyond that.  So I will wait for your work or an airline to tell you that you must or you can't go to work or to your vacation.


Then why even post about it if you really don't care.? Unless it is only to "own" those making their own decisions regarding their health care. 


Thing is fool. The majority are NOT dying. Most have a natural immunity and it has been repeatedly shown that the most at risk are the already unhealthy. 
You are just too simple minded to think past the programmed narrative. 

Not planning to fly anywhere, my boss doesn't require vaccines,  and I have been mask less and unvaccinated in plenty of super spreading situations including the theme park in Mall of America a month ago. Last respiratory symptoms I had was sniffles and light bronchitis right when this started over a year ago. 

Sorry to disappoint you with my continued health.


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Sep 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> All a vaccine does is give your body the secret to kicking virus' ass.
> 
> You get vaccinated, you get the virus, your body knows how to kick the virus' ass, it kicks the virus ass and you survive.


By that logic, the Covid vax would not be considered a vax. It’s just garbage


----------



## Likkmee (Sep 22, 2021)

HINT:
Do not go to the Delta.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Shove your fact checkers, they are paid shills.


Instead of just calling the fact checkers names why don’t you disapprove the points that they make? It’s because you can’t, and I bet you didn’t even read them


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Instead of just calling the fact checkers names why don’t you disapprove the points that they make? It’s because you can’t, and I bet you didn’t even read them


Do you read it? Tell me some of their points.


----------



## ClaireH (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I felt safer around the people wearing masks at a recent funeral I attended. Even though masks do very little,  it let me know which people were vaccinated so I stayed clear.  The funeral was recent enough to when around 99% of all cases began to be from the Delta strain, multiple outbreaks among the vaccinated happening over the world, and the vaccinations developed to recognize Alpha strain created a problem with variant exposure.

I figured there were at least a couple of people in attendance who had accepted the Alpha jabs who had the Delta who were within the 2 to 4 day period symptom-free but infected.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To rail against vacinnations is the denial of science. 
 If you're using the prison system as an example of the whole society, you're cherry picking events to justify an ignorant view.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

dblack said:


> Nope. It's not. You're making a lot of idiotic presumptions, as well as idiot claims.


It is.  The broad spectrum of media spams from fringe left to fringe right, but all you know is the tiny part of it that is engineered for you by the MSM.  Even your perception of what the broad spectrum is is limited to what the MSM tells you.


sealybobo said:


> Out of more than 51,000 Covid deaths in England between January and July 2021, only 256 occurred after two doses.
> 
> They were mostly people at very high risk from illness from Covid-19.
> The figures show the high degree of protection from the vaccines against illness and death, the ONS said.
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Be sure to let the front desk know at the emergency room that it's none of their business too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Propaganda, fake news


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> They aren't dying because of the vaccinated you fucking idiot.  They are dying because EVERYONE can carry and spread the virus.  It wouldn't be that way if the unvaccinated got vaccinated.  Why didn't you guys do the right thing?
> 
> What a stupid bitch you must be in real life.


You fucking idiot you just said that everyone can carry and spread the virus and then turned right around and said if the unvaccinated got vaccinated it wouldn't be that way.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Unavoidable.  It's the unvaccinated that kept the shit going until it eventually mutated
> 
> We could have achieved herd immunity if it weren't for you fuckers.
> 
> So I am sad when an vaccinated person's child dies because that child was too young to get vaccinated.  That is sad.  But if their parents were unvaccinated, chances are they were going to grow up to be horrible citizens just like you.


You just said everyone spreads the virus, including the vaccinated. Now you are saying that the unvaccinated kept the shit going when you simultaneously admit that the vaccinated also spread the virus. Can you even hear how stupid that sounds?


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> You're right.  We should all be wearing masks and social distancing.  You in?


During mask mandates, cases increased because the type of masks that most people wear are only about 10% effective. Even the CDC says that social distancing inside is close to worthless. The virus continues to spread because the left are too stupid to realize that masks don't work and vaccines don't work and social distancing while inside doesn't work either.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> You fucking idiot you just said that everyone can carry and spread the virus and then turned right around and said if the unvaccinated got vaccinated it wouldn't be that way.


You cannot put that in a simpler way. Think he can comprehend it?


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 22, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m not ok with anybody giving anybody Covid. Which is why I want to be as safe as possible. Why would you think I am ok with that?


I don't see you calling out vaccine passports and mandates as being stupid because they encourage people to congregate in masses, spreading the virus, because the vaccinated spread the virus. Will you now admit that vaccinated people shouldn't be allowed to congregate in large numbers?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I don't see you calling out vaccine passports and mandates as being stupid because they encourage people to congregate in masses, spreading the virus, because the vaccinated spread the virus. Will you now admit that vaccinated people shouldn't be allowed to congregate in large numbers?


When they do, only the help wear masks. Remember elites cannot spread the virus. This is a fucking bad joke.


----------



## krichton (Sep 22, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> The CDC reveals how many fully vaccinated people died from COVID-19
> 
> 
> New numbers from the CDC suggest fully vaccinated people remain protected against hospitalization and death.
> ...



Great.  Prove they're lying.  I'll wait.     Even if it's 3k deaths, that's still an amazing number out of 166 million fully vaccinated people.  How many ppl have died of covid since innoculation began in January?  How many have died within the last month? In the last day nearly 3500 died of covid.  A death count of 1507 over 9 months proves the vaccine works.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Do you read it? Tell me some of their points.


Why? Read them yourself


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Why? Read them yourself


To see if you know what you are talking about. That is why.


----------



## Orangecat (Sep 22, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Everyone dying or on a ventilator is unvaccinated.  This now is truly a pandemic of the unvaccinated.  Can't say I don't love it!


You love that unvaccinated people are dying? Quite the ghoul, you are.


----------



## Orangecat (Sep 22, 2021)

jillian said:


> No one vaccinated has died from covid.


Many are dying from the vaccines.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you read your own link
or just look at part of the headline?


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 22, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> In other words, the vaccinated spread the virus.


No, people with the disease spread the virus whether they're vaccinated or not.
That's why smart people wear masks and respect distancing.
The rest, not so much.
Vaccinated people are less likely to catch and thus spread the virus and perhaps die.
That's why smart people get vaccinated.
The rest, not so much.

You don't need to tell us where you stand.  No, not so much.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> To see if you know what you are talking about. That is why.


Exactly what point do you think I’ve made in this thread? Cause I assure you it has zero to do with whether or not I know the contents of the fact check


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 23, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Did you read your own link
> or just look at part of the headline?


The link says that 70% of fully vaccinated prisoners came down with the virus. Another study in Massachusetts showed that 74% of fully vaccinated people caught the virus.


----------



## Blues Man (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know that merely testing positive isn't the same as getting sick right?


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 23, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> No, people with the disease spread the virus whether they're vaccinated or not.
> That's why smart people wear masks and respect distancing.
> The rest, not so much.
> Vaccinated people are less likely to catch and thus spread the virus and perhaps die.
> ...


70% of the fully vaccinated caught the virus. For all we know, the other 30% didn't have enough exposure to catch the virus. A Massachusetts study showed 74% of the fully vaccinated caught the virus. For all we know, the other 26% didn't have enough exposure to catch the virus. Therefore, the vaccines don't really do shit at stopping people from catching and spreading the virus. So, your statement that vaccinated people are less likely to catch and thus spread the virus is just lefty talking point bullshit, not bourne out by the facts. I thought your side followed the science and listened to the experts.

And, studies have also shown that the types of masks most people wear are only about 10% effective so they also aren't worth a shit, just one small step above being worthless. Studies have also shown that, generally speaking, social distancing outside is mostly not necessary and social distancing inside is, like masks, only one small step above being totally worthless, no matter how much you social distance. Masked people spread the virus and vaccinated people spread the virus. The virus will continue spreading until the left follow the science instead of perpetuating their lefty lies.


----------



## dblack (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> 70% of the fully vaccinated caught the virus. For all we know, the other 30% didn't have enough exposure to catch the virus. A Massachusetts study showed 74% of the fully vaccinated caught the virus.


Link?


Independentthinker said:


> And, studies have also shown that the types of masks most people wear are only about 10% effective so they also aren't worth a shit, just one small step above being worthless. Studies have also shown that, generally speaking, social distancing outside is mostly not necessary and social distancing inside is, like masks, only one small step above being totally worthless, no matter how much you social distance. Masked people spread the virus and vaccinated people spread the virus. The virus will continue spreading until the left follow the science instead of perpetuating their lefty lies.



Links? You'll forgive me for not taking your word for it.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 23, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Why? Read them yourself


That's right, lefties cannot look outside the box.  You are confined within the tiny portion of media that engineers and owns your perspective of the political landscape.  What happens outside the msm isn't really happening if you don't read it, right?


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 23, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Vaccinated people are less likely to catch and thus spread the virus and perhaps die.


Bullshit.  The vax has nothing to do with the spread of Sars Cov 2.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> We can't help it.  At least we are vaccinated and not dying when we get it.  You are.  And I love it.


Over 98% who have contacted Covid have survived, with or without the shot.  Saying anything else is a lie. 

And you "love" that people are dying. just because they have different beliefs than those you espouse?

That makes you a gate filled monster who cares only for yourself and takes joy from the misfortune of others.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 23, 2021)

petro said:


> Then why even post about it if you really don't care.? Unless it is only to "own" those making their own decisions regarding their health care.
> 
> 
> Thing is fool. The majority are NOT dying. Most have a natural immunity and it has been repeatedly shown that the most at risk are the already unhealthy.
> ...


You right wingers are impossible.  You're right.  I don't care.  Bye.


----------



## dblack (Sep 23, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Over 98% who have contacted Covid have survived, with or without the shot.  Saying anything else is a lie.


So, if we just gave up and let everyone get covid, _only_ 6 million Americans would die?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 23, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> It is.  The broad spectrum of media spams from fringe left to fringe right, but all you know is the tiny part of it that is engineered for you by the MSM.  Even your perception of what the broad spectrum is is limited to what the MSM tells you.
> 
> Bullshit.


The MSM is listening to the doctors.  You're listening to conspiracy theories and lies being spread around the internet by right wing media mostly radio guys who half our dead because of covid


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 23, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Over 98% who have contacted Covid have survived, with or without the shot.  Saying anything else is a lie.
> 
> And you "love" that people are dying. just because they have different beliefs than those you espouse?
> 
> That makes you a gate filled monster who cares only for yourself and takes joy from the misfortune of others.


No I love that people putting the rest of us at risk are dying.

Most of the 98% are vaccinated people.  You can spin it any way you want, it's you guys dying.  You, blacks and kids too young to get the shots.  I hope you are proud of all the kids you are killing.

We will never achieve herd immunity with 40% of Americans refusing to get vaccinated.  Do your kids get the polio vaccine?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 23, 2021)

dblack said:


> So, if we just gave up and let everyone get covid, _only_ 6 million Americans would die?


Or, people would still have their freedom to decide, survive if they got it, and all the vaccine Nazis could look for something else to try to dominate people with.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> No I love that people putting the rest of us at risk are dying.
> 
> Most of the 98% are vaccinated people.  You can spin it any way you want, it's you guys dying.  You, blacks and kids too young to get the shots.  I hope you are proud of all the kids you are killing.
> 
> We will never achieve herd immunity with 40% of Americans refusing to get vaccinated.  Do your kids get the polio vaccine?



No, the injected are spreading the virus at an alarming rate.  I don't run and hide though.


----------



## dblack (Sep 23, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Or, people would still have their freedom to decide, survive if they got it, and all the vaccine Nazis could look for something else to try to dominate people with.


I'm actually not in favor of vaccine mandates. But the insane crap you guys say doesn't really help your case. Better to just not say anything.

Do you really think that Nazis looking to dominate people would fuck around with vaccines as their means of "domination". You're paranoid. As in sick in the head. Get help.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> No I love that people putting the rest of us at risk are dying.
> 
> Most of the 98% are vaccinated people.  You can spin it any way you want, it's you guys dying.  You, blacks and kids too young to get the shots.  I hope you are proud of all the kids you are killing.
> 
> We will never achieve herd immunity with 40% of Americans refusing to get vaccinated.  Do your kids get the polio vaccine?


You keepers claim that there is no such thing as "herd immunity" so why bother?

BTW, even with your false statistics, how many have gotten the disease and did they all die?  You continue to claim things not in evidence and claim to wish any who dare disagree with you to die.  You really are a caring person, caring that only your desires and claims are recognized and followed or people that don't should die, according to you.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 23, 2021)

dblack said:


> I'm actually not in favor of vaccine mandates. But the insane crap you guys say doesn't really help your case. Better to just not say anything.
> 
> Do you really think that Nazis looking to dominate people would fuck around with vaccines as their means of "domination". You're paranoid. As in sick in the head. Get help.



Look at australia now.  They are dominating and squashing the people.  Yes, the ruling elite and police state are sick in the head.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 23, 2021)

dblack said:


> I'm actually not in favor of vaccine mandates. But the insane crap you guys say doesn't really help your case. Better to just not say anything.
> 
> Do you really think that Nazis looking to dominate people would fuck around with vaccines as their means of "domination". You're paranoid. As in sick in the head. Get help.


I just cite their present policies and methods of trying to enforce them.  People like you get all flustered when the truth comes out and start worrying that others may actually begin to think and act for themselves to not follow the dictates of unelected administrators who are in it only for power.


----------



## dblack (Sep 23, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Look at australia now.  They are dominating and squashing the people.  Yes, the ruling elite and police state are sick in the head.


But, Nazis?

The problem with screeching such nonsense is that people immediately put you in the nutter category. I guess if you're merely trying to stir up the partisans, it works. But it's not compelling or convincing outside the true believers. I just makes you seem whacko.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> The MSM is listening to the doctors.  You're listening to conspiracy theories and lies being spread around the internet by right wing media mostly radio guys who half our dead because of covid


This notion is worthless, since it is formed within the boundaries of what the msm engineered for you.  It excludes what the majority of the media spectrum has to offer.  If you want to make your post into fact, you need to disclose that it is only based upon the msm narrative, and acknowledge that the msm engineered reality is not the same as actual reality.  Conflating these two things doesn't work.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 23, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> No, the injected are spreading the virus at an alarming rate.  I don't run and hide though.


Breath in deeply bro.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 23, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> This notion is worthless, since it is formed within the boundaries of what the msm engineered for you.  It excludes what the majority of the media spectrum has to offer.  If you want to make your post into fact, you need to disclose that it is only based upon the msm narrative, and acknowledge that the msm engineered reality is not the same as actual reality.  Conflating these two things doesn't work.


Am I in the matrix?

No.  I read the shit you guys post too.  So I'm seeing the MSM info and your lies.  HMMM  Who should I believe?


----------



## dblack (Sep 23, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> I just cite their present policies and methods of trying to enforce them.  People like you get all flustered when the truth comes out and start worrying that others may actually begin to think and act for themselves to not follow the dictates of unelected administrators who are in it only for power.


You clearly don't understand people like me. At all.

My issue with your nonsense is exactly the opposite of what you imagine. We have a very real problem with overbearing government. And both parties are pushing us closer and closer to a totalitarian state. But you guys are making it worse with your paranoid horseshit. You're making it easy for ordinary people to write you off as the lunatic fringe.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 23, 2021)

dblack said:


> But, Nazis?
> 
> The problem with screeching such nonsense is that people immediately put you in the nutter category. I guess if you're merely trying to stir up the partisans, it works. But it's not compelling or convincing outside the true believers. I just makes you seem whacko.



I think the more troubling trend is the pace at which governments are moving to subdue, censor, squash, force, their populace.  If only one country were doing this, we could dismiss it as some dictator rising up but on a global scale?  These are major red flags but no one seems to care.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Breath in deeply bro.



Haha!!  Have been.  Never did wear a face deal.  Get more oxygen that way and less CO2.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 23, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You keepers claim that there is no such thing as "herd immunity" so why bother?
> 
> BTW, even with your false statistics, how many have gotten the disease and did they all die?  You continue to claim things not in evidence and claim to wish any who dare disagree with you to die.  You really are a caring person, caring that only your desires and claims are recognized and followed or people that don't should die, according to you.











						Mississippi covid-death rate rises to nation's highest
					

Mississippi has surpassed New Jersey as the state with the highest rate of covid-19 deaths in the U.S., with roughly 1 of every 320 Mississippians having died from the coronavirus.




					www.arkansasonline.com
				




JACKSON, Miss. -- Mississippi has surpassed New Jersey as the state with the highest rate of covid-19 deaths in the U.S., with roughly 1 of every 320 Mississippians having died from the coronavirus.

The state's top health official said Thursday that the numbers of new virus cases are still "far more than we'd like to see," and warned that more deaths will follow.

You Republicans are doing a heck of a job.  LOL.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> The MSM is listening to the doctors.  You're listening to conspiracy theories and lies being spread around the internet by right wing media mostly radio guys who half our dead because of covid


You have just confirmed that you are in fact limited to what the MSM has engineered for you, and that you absolutely do not look outside the box.  You are also correct that I read every lie, conspiracy theory, propaganda, and absolutely EVERYTHING I can get my hands on, from EVERYWHERE in the broad spectrum of media.  Fringe left to fringe right.  Believe none, read them ALL.


----------



## Circe (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.


Well, that WOULD explain all those 74%'s from the four events around the time of that Nantucket festival --- four studies showing 74% of the cases were VACCINATED. 

In fact, I think this is old news: with an R-nought of R8, obviously everyone will catch it. The vaccines don't work against the virus contagion: if we haven't got that yet, we should have. 

I'm still hoping it's true that people don't get it as seriously if they are vaccinated: that's the last pull-back point we have.


----------



## Circe (Sep 23, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Haha!!  Have been.  Never did wear a face deal.  Get more oxygen that way and less CO2.


I have never yet put on a mask. Hope I never will be forced to.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 23, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Haha!!  H





LordBrownTrout said:


> ave been.  Never did wear a face deal.  Get more oxygen that way and less CO2.


If Mississippi were a country, it'd have reported the world's 2nd-most COVID-19 deaths per capita, but Gov. Tate Reeves won't say how he plans to fix it​








						If Mississippi were a country, it'd have reported the world's 2nd-most COVID-19 deaths per capita, but Gov. Tate Reeves won't say how he plans to fix it
					

Roughly one out of every 320 Mississippians is known to have died from COVID-19, the highest rate in the US.




					www.businessinsider.in


----------



## Circe (Sep 23, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> The vax does not have anything to do with getting or transmitting Sars cov 2


I think this statement could be accurate, from all the news around vaccinated people catching and passing on Covid. Golly --- remember when it was supposed to be a Silver Bullet? What a bill of goods they sold us.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but we don't die.  Unvaccinated people in Mississippi are dying at a very high rate.  Can't deny that.  It's coming straight from the Republican governors mouth.  Now you will call him a RINO.  Globalist.  Or Deep Stater.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 23, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Plenty........Here's one way the numbers are being manipulated.
> 
> Trust the Science? CDC Counts People Who Died Within 14 Days ...​
> 
> ...


Far fewer of us are dying.  The emergency rooms are full of unvaccinated people.  But hey, it's your/their lives.  Freedom baby!


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 23, 2021)

dblack said:


> Link?
> 
> 
> Links? You'll forgive me for not taking your word for it.











						70% of fully vaccinated prisoners caught COVID-19 in a Texas Delta outbreak, the CDC says - but vaccines protected against severe disease
					

Of 129 fully vaccinated prisoners who caught COVID-19, only one was hospitalized. Unvaccinated people at the prison caught COVID-19 at a higher rate.




					www.yahoo.com
				












						CDC study shows 74% of people infected in Massachusetts Covid outbreak were fully vaccinated
					

The CDC data published Friday was based on 469 cases of Covid associated with multiple summer events and large public gatherings in July in Massachusetts.




					www.cnbc.com
				












						Cloth, surgical masks only 10% effective against COVID-19: study
					

In comparison, the higher-quality N95 and KN95 masks filter more than 50% of the exhaled aerosols that remain in the air




					www.geo.tv


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> True but we don't die.  Unvaccinated people in Mississippi are dying at a very high rate.  Can't deny that.  It's coming straight from the Republican governors mouth.  Now you will call him a RINO.  Globalist.  Or Deep Stater.



Not true.  Many are dying who have been injected.  The R1 strain in kentucky is highly immune to the vaccines.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> What? There have been many fully vaccinated who have died from the virus. Why do you deny facts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Math much? 1 10,000th of one percent have died--5 1,000 of one percent hospitalized. You see this as some kind of proof for your point?
Chance in being hit by lighting in your lifetime  =0.0066666666666667%.
Chance dying from Covid after being vaxxed     _=  0.0001%








						What Are the Odds You’ll Be Struck by Lightning?
					

Folk wisdom says the odds of a lightning strike are one in a million, but technically, it depends on how you run the numbers.




					www.erieinsurance.com
				



_From your link:
Do people die from COVID after getting the COVID-19 vaccine?​
_*New data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention*__* suggests 99.999% of people who were fully vaccinated against COVID-19 did not have a severe breakthrough case that led to hospitalization or death, CNN reports.*_



_*Per the CDC, more than 166 million people have been fully vaccinated against COVID-19.*_
_*The new data suggests 1,507 people (about 0.0001%) of those fully vaccinated people died from COVID-19.*_
_*Meanwhile, 7,101 people of those fully vaccinated people (about 0.005%) were hospitalized from COVID-19.*_


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 23, 2021)

Circe said:


> Well, that WOULD explain all those 74%'s from the four events around the time of that Nantucket festival --- four studies showing 74% of the cases were VACCINATED.
> 
> In fact, I think this is old news: with an R-nought of R8, obviously everyone will catch it. The vaccines don't work against the virus contagion: if we haven't got that yet, we should have.
> 
> I'm still hoping it's true that people don't get it as seriously if they are vaccinated: that's the last pull-back point we have.


Well, that does appear to be true. My main gripe is in the left using the unvaccinated as scapegoats for the spread of the virus when the vaccinated also spread the virus and get sick, particularly when the left know this to be true and yet still blame the unvaccinated while they let the vaccinated do whatever the hell they want, spreading the virus.


----------



## Circe (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Well, that does appear to be true. My main gripe is in the left using the unvaccinated as scapegoats for the spread of the virus when the vaccinated also spread the virus and get sick, particularly when the left know this to be true and yet still blame the unvaccinated while they let the vaccinated do whatever the hell they want, spreading the virus.


All this blaming!!! I agree, I hate that.

But I think they've been trying to shift the story, since it was false and everyone now knows it. Now the story is "flatten the curve" yet, yet again ----- keep hospitals from getting overcrowded. I suppose the idea is that the more are vaccinated, the fewer get Covid so bad they have to go to the hospital. But everyone will get it, possibly over and over again. 

The hospitalization curve IS topping -- I watch the Hopkins graphs carefully. Can't tell yet re the new cases graph, and the deaths graph is not topping, but deaths are a lagging indicator.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 23, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> That's right, lefties cannot look outside the box.  You are confined within the tiny portion of media that engineers and owns your perspective of the political landscape.  What happens outside the msm isn't really happening if you don't read it, right?


What are you taking about? I listen and read more right wing news than left.  You have no clue.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 23, 2021)

Circe said:


> All this blaming!!! I agree, I hate that.
> 
> But I think they've been trying to shift the story, since it was false and everyone now knows it. Now the story is "flatten the curve" yet, yet again ----- keep hospitals from getting overcrowded. I suppose the idea is that the more are vaccinated, the fewer get Covid so bad they have to go to the hospital. But everyone will get it, possibly over and over again.
> 
> The hospitalization curve IS topping -- I watch the Hopkins graphs carefully. Can't tell yet re the new cases graph, and the deaths graph is not topping, but deaths are a lagging indicator.


We will never get a handle on this thing if the left continue blaming everything on the unvaccinated and the unmasked while the vaccinated and the masked are allowed to do whatever the hell they want, which in turn actually spreads the virus more than the unvaccinated and unmasked do.


----------



## Circe (Sep 23, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Not true.  Many are dying who have been injected.  The R1 strain in kentucky is highly immune to the vaccines.


I see you watch the Covid news carefully too --- I also picked that one up, just a couple days ago. Nursing home, 45 people caught it quickly, most or all vaccinated. I am concerned about this one, but maybe it will be a flash-in-the-pan like Lambda and Mu. I hope we don't have wave after wave of these mutant variants, like influenza.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 23, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Math much? 1 10,000th of one percent have died--5 1,000 of one percent hospitalized. You see this as some kind of proof for your point?
> Chance in being hit by lighting in your lifetime  =0.0066666666666667%.
> Chance dying from Covid after being vaxxed     _=  0.0001%
> 
> ...


No sense doing math if the statistics you are using are politically generated propaganda.   Whatever answer you get will still be based upon politically generated propaganda.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 23, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Why? Read them yourself


This.  You are confirming right here that you do not look outside the box.  Don't try to claim that you the broad spectrum of media when you do not.  You wouldn't be a lefty if you actually studied the broad spectrum, and I will always be able to spot people who are limited to the MSM.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 23, 2021)

dblack said:


> But, Nazis?
> 
> The problem with screeching such nonsense is that people immediately put you in the nutter category. I guess if you're merely trying to stir up the partisans, it works. But it's not compelling or convincing outside the true believers. I just makes you seem whacko.


Yet you deniers immediately jump up to defend against it.  Says more than your denials.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 23, 2021)

dblack said:


> You clearly don't understand people like me. At all.
> 
> My issue with your nonsense is exactly the opposite of what you imagine. We have a very real problem with overbearing government. And both parties are pushing us closer and closer to a totalitarian state. But you guys are making it worse with your paranoid horseshit. You're making it easy for ordinary people to write you off as the lunatic fringe.


You obviously have never had any contact with "ordinary" people, unless you consider your Nazi friends to be "ordinary".  By your blind support of the vax and masking mandates it is you who are pushing for the totalitarian state.  It is you who says do as I tell you or die.  

No fringe about you, you are a lunatic.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.



What a buttload of claptrap  









						CDC study shows unvaccinated people are 29 times more likely to be hospitalized with Covid
					

The new CDC study also found that unvaccinated people were nearly five times more likely to be infected with Covid than vaccinated people.




					www.cnbc.com
				











						Fully Vaccinated Half As Likely To Catch Delta Covid Variant And Less Likely To Infect Others, Study Finds
					

There is a one in 13 chance unvaccinated people will get infected with Covid-19 if exposed to someone with the virus, the researchers found.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## DukeU (Sep 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> *Far fewer of us are dying*. *The emergency rooms are full of unvaccinated people*. But hey, it's your/their lives. Freedom baby!



If only they knew how to count. 


Trust the Science? CDC Counts People Who Died Within 14 Days ...​


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Mississippi covid-death rate rises to nation's highest
> 
> 
> Mississippi has surpassed New Jersey as the state with the highest rate of covid-19 deaths in the U.S., with roughly 1 of every 320 Mississippians having died from the coronavirus.
> ...


Let me guess, you liberals are still calling ALL deaths a covid caused death.  Especially those not caused by covid.

Taking words out of context and refusing to even consider that others may have a point or even a truth that you don't like.

You and yours have been busted and just cannot stand that you are exposed as being wrong.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 23, 2021)

DrLove said:


> What a buttload of claptrap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all of the flip flopping that the CDC is involved in, why would you even consider anything that they claim?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 23, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> This.  You are confirming right here that you do not look outside the box.  Don't try to claim that you the broad spectrum of media when you do not.  You wouldn't be a lefty if you actually studied the broad spectrum, and I will always be able to spot people who are limited to the MSM.


You’re just flat out wrong. I tune into way more right wing media than left. My statement that you think confirms that I don’t look outside the box doesnt even come close to confirming that. The link was to a fact check article that is negative towards the right wing. You’re lost in this conversation and speaking nonsense.

You also have a short memory as I remember when we first met you were posting about the my pillow guys documentary which I watched in its entirety so we could discuss.

You’re spouting incorrect assumptions and generalizations


----------



## dblack (Sep 23, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You obviously have never had any contact with "ordinary" people, unless you consider your Nazi friends to be "ordinary".  By your blind support of the vax and masking mandates it is you who are pushing for the totalitarian state.  It is you who says do as I tell you or die.
> 
> No fringe about you, you are a lunatic.


You're just making a lot of stupid assumptions. I don't support vax and mask mandates. You're just making shit up. Is shit all you got??

Seriously, the biggest problem with Trump populism is that about half of you are clinically insane. So paranoid and detached from reality you can't carry on simple conversation.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 23, 2021)

DrLove said:


> What a buttload of claptrap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're saying that you are a fact denier?


----------



## petro (Sep 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> You right wingers are impossible.  You're right.  I don't care.  Bye.


Good.
Pointless to argue what you don't care about.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 23, 2021)

dblack said:


> That's just moronic on the face of it. It's spread through our breath - this much has actually been well researched.  Anything that slows down how fast our breath is spreading to those around us will inhibit transmission. How well masks stop the spread is a legitimate question. Maybe it's not enough to warrant their use. But just claiming "Masks don't work" is fucking idiocy. And when you do that, people conclude that you're a fucking idiot. Is that your goal?


They slowed transmission-------keeping the virus from eating up all its food source at  once which would have (to late now) extinguished the virus and ended the pandemic.  Now that we have slowed it down---it moves slower and will have a continual source of new victims because of a slowed process allowing it to mutate to become a better killer killing more in the end.   I suggest all WASH THEIR HANDS with SOAP and WATER often, Eat lots of vitamins, social distance, and wear the masks----------as this winter is going to be a doozy.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 23, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Hmmmm you should have told that to the thousands of vaccinated who died from Covid before they died.


The vaccinated don't die dumbass


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 23, 2021)

petro said:


> Good.
> Pointless to argue what you don't care about.


 The brainwashed care deeply. They are obsessed and unbelievably stupid.


----------



## petro (Sep 23, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> The brainwashed care deeply. They are obsessed and unbelievably stupid.


I agree...Liberals sure are.


----------



## Circe (Sep 23, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Let me guess, you liberals are still calling ALL deaths a covid caused death.  Especially those not caused by covid.


See, it's dying FROM Covid or dying WITH Covid (and charging extra for it) and all of them are supposed to be Covid deaths, including the ones that were dragged into the canal by an alligator.

I hate that kind of corruption of the numbers.


----------



## Circe (Sep 23, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> They slowed transmission-------keeping the virus from eating up all its food source at  once which would have (to late now) extinguished the virus and ended the pandemic.  Now that we have slowed it down---it moves slower and will have a continual source of new victims because of a slowed process allowing it to mutate to become a better killer killing more in the end.   I suggest all WASH THEIR HANDS with SOAP and WATER often, Eat lots of vitamins, social distance, and wear the masks----------as this winter is going to be a doozy.


I think so too, but no masks. Unless you think whatever comes out of your mouth NEEDS a face diaper. Anyone who thinks that should probably just stop talking. 

I am aware that some people are not just helpless sheep who feel they have to do whatever anyone tells them to, but rather are afraid of catching Covid and dying. So I never say anything against the diaper wearers, but I don't really respect it.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 23, 2021)

petro said:


> I agree...Liberals sure are.


We have every respected media in the world along with every courtroom on our side. You have scumbag liars on Rupert Murdoch media one Network and Internet crazies. The whole world knows you are insane. Technically change the channel for crying out loud lol. Try reality. The silent majority is now the loudmouth brainwashed majority lol. AARGH. Poor America.


----------



## petro (Sep 23, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> We have every respected media in the world along with every courtroom on our side. You have scumbag liars on Rupert Murdoch media one Network and Internet crazies. The whole world knows you are insane. Technically change the channel for crying out loud lol. Try reality. The silent majority is now the loudmouth brainwashed majority lol. AARGH. Poor America.


There, there...did you get it all out of your system?


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 23, 2021)

petro said:


> There, there...did you get it all out of your system?


Sorry about reality dumbbell.


----------



## Donald H (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To what lengths will Americans go to uphold Trump's position on Covid? 

Hoping that the vaccines aren't effective against the Delta variant?? 

A sickness has descended upon the American mindset and it looks like there's no way out now.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 23, 2021)

Donald H said:


> To what lengths will Americans go to uphold Trump's position on Covid?
> 
> Hoping that the vaccines aren't effective against the Delta variant??
> 
> A sickness has descended upon the American mindset and it looks like there's no way out now.


The vaccines do nothing to stop the spread of Delta. That is why in the most highly vaccinated places on the planet, cases are not only increasing but they are SURGING.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 23, 2021)

dblack said:


> You're just making a lot of stupid assumptions. I don't support vax and mask mandates. You're just making shit up. Is shit all you got??
> 
> Seriously, the biggest problem with Trump populism is that about half of you are clinically insane. So paranoid and detached from reality you can't carry on simple conversation.


So you spew lies and assumptions, made up by you, as backing your stance.

I would certainly like to see your doctorate enabling you to make these false statements.

You bought into the left i your problem and refuse to think your way out of it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Catch and release?


----------



## krichton (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> 70% of the fully vaccinated caught the virus. For all we know, the other 30% didn't have enough exposure to catch the virus. A Massachusetts study showed 74% of the fully vaccinated caught the virus. For all we know, the other 26% didn't have enough exposure to catch the virus. Therefore, the vaccines don't really do shit at stopping people from catching and spreading the virus. So, your statement that vaccinated people are less likely to catch and thus spread the virus is just lefty talking point bullshit, not bourne out by the facts. I thought your side followed the science and listened to the experts.
> 
> And, studies have also shown that the types of masks most people wear are only about 10% effective so they also aren't worth a shit, just one small step above being worthless. Studies have also shown that, generally speaking, social distancing outside is mostly not necessary and social distancing inside is, like masks, only one small step above being totally worthless, no matter how much you social distance. Masked people spread the virus and vaccinated people spread the virus. The virus will continue spreading until the left follow the science instead of perpetuating their lefty lies.



With enough exposure, no one is safe from infection whether you're vaccinated or not, but the other poster never made any such qualification about continued exposure.  They merely stated that the vaccinated are less likely to catch the virus and this statement is generally true.  Even with continually dropping antibodies, as in the case of pfizer, their immune system will still partially protect them from light exposure.  Can the same be said for an unvaccinated person which zero covid antibodies? Hmm?  As for spreading the virus, there is a distinct possibility of spread the same way an unvaccinated person would.  However, the amount of time the viral load remains active in a vaccinated person is not the same.  After day 7 there is a significant drop as the virus begins to clear out of a vaccinated patient.  An enormous study in the UK called REACT-1 also found lower viral loads on average from those vaccinated and got delta.

What junk science are you proposing everyone follow?  I can't wait to hear this.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 23, 2021)

DukeU said:


> If only they knew how to count.
> 
> 
> Trust the Science? CDC Counts People Who Died Within 14 Days ...​


Yea.  People who die within 14 days of getting the second shot aren't fully vaccinated.  Quit lying.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 23, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Let me guess, you liberals are still calling ALL deaths a covid caused death.  Especially those not caused by covid.
> 
> Taking words out of context and refusing to even consider that others may have a point or even a truth that you don't like.
> 
> You and yours have been busted and just cannot stand that you are exposed as being wrong.


If we are wrong, why is it unvaccinated people in Kentucky dying?

I don't know could it be that only *51%* of Kentucky's population has been fully vaccinated?

I'm sorry I meant Mississippi?  *42%* of Mississippi's population has been fully vaccinated.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 23, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I think the more troubling trend is the pace at which governments are moving to subdue, censor, squash, force, their populace.  If only one country were doing this, we could dismiss it as some dictator rising up but on a global scale?  These are major red flags but no one seems to care.




Western Civilization may have reached its sell-by date.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 23, 2021)

PoliticalChic said:


> Western Civilization may have reached its sell-by date.



I hate to be a pessimist, PC, but I think we're pretty much done.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 23, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I hate to be a pessimist, PC, but I think we're pretty much done.




Welcome to the club.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 23, 2021)

krichton said:


> With enough exposure, no one is safe from infection whether you're vaccinated or not, but the other poster never made any such qualification about continued exposure.  They merely stated that the vaccinated are less likely to catch the virus and this statement is generally true.  Even with continually dropping antibodies, as in the case of pfizer, their immune system will still partially protect them from light exposure.  Can the same be said for an unvaccinated person which zero covid antibodies? Hmm?  As for spreading the virus, there is a distinct possibility of spread the same way an unvaccinated person would.  However, the amount of time the viral load remains active in a vaccinated person is not the same.  After day 7 there is a significant drop as the virus begins to clear out of a vaccinated patient.  An enormous study in the UK called REACT-1 also found lower viral loads on average from those vaccinated and got delta.
> 
> What junk science are you proposing everyone follow?  I can't wait to hear this.


Well, I posted two different links from sources which show that 70%-74% of fully vaccinated people still caught Delta. And, we don't really know if the other percents were even exposed to enough virus, which means that, if they had been, then 100% of vaccinated people could catch Delta. The evidence shows that if exposed, at least 70%-74% of vaccinated people would become infected, with the possibility of 100%, meaning that you would be incorrect with your statement. What the left don't seem to realize is that many of the figures they use for this are dated to the point where less vaccinated people became infected only because the Delta variant wasn't as much of a factor at the time that data was collected.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> If we are wrong, why is it unvaccinated people in Kentucky dying?
> 
> I don't know could it be that only *51%* of Kentucky's population has been fully vaccinated?
> 
> I'm sorry I meant Mississippi?  *42%* of Mississippi's population has been fully vaccinated.


If your wonderful vaccine is sooo good, why the break thru cases and additional booster shots?  Did you forget about them? And if the vaccines are so good, why are masks still required along with booster shots?

If you are correct, you are ignoring any facts that don't support your biases.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> The link says that 70% of fully vaccinated prisoners came down with the virus. Another study in Massachusetts showed that 74% of fully vaccinated people caught the virus.


AS OPPOSED TO UNVACCINATED?

Everyone who's not watched FAUX or their compatriots knows that breakthrough infections can happen which is WHY the wearing of masks and social distancing is strongly recommended.

BUT
As noted, you read part of the headline and got your butthurt in gear.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> 70% of the fully vaccinated caught the virus. For all we know, the other 30% didn't have enough exposure to catch the virus. A Massachusetts study showed 74% of the fully vaccinated caught the virus. For all we know, the other 26% didn't have enough exposure to catch the virus. Therefore, the vaccines don't really do shit at stopping people from catching and spreading the virus. So, your statement that vaccinated people are less likely to catch and thus spread the virus is just lefty talking point bullshit, not bourne out by the facts. I thought your side followed the science and listened to the experts.
> 
> And, studies have also shown that the types of masks most people wear are only about 10% effective so they also aren't worth a shit, just one small step above being worthless. Studies have also shown that, generally speaking, social distancing outside is mostly not necessary and social distancing inside is, like masks, only one small step above being totally worthless, no matter how much you social distance. Masked people spread the virus and vaccinated people spread the virus. The virus will continue spreading until the left follow the science instead of perpetuating their lefty lies.


70% of people in a completely enclosed environment with no distancing and no air filtration who were vaccinated got mildly ill.
What is the percentage of the unvaccinated who got sick and the nature of their illnesses?

WHY is it you can't bring those truths into your show? We know the truth of that.  Because actual factual information is an anathema to all you are and all you believe.
It's not that we can't agree on facts.  It's that you demand your own set of facts, lies, and irrelevancies which are never true.
Now you just go on making up your lies and believing others lies.  I find it entertaining to dickslap you nuts.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 23, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Bullshit.  The vax has nothing to do with the spread of Sars Cov 2.


I've got a great idea.
WHY don't you join the rest of us in the discussion or just shut your piehole?


----------



## DukeU (Sep 23, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Yea. People who die within 14 days of getting the second shot aren't fully vaccinated. *Quit lying*



They really should.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> The vaccines do nothing to stop the spread of Delta. That is why in the most highly vaccinated places on the planet, cases are not only increasing but they are SURGING.


People who get vaccinated don't die dumbbell.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 23, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of the unvaccinated prisoners, 93% caught COVID-19, and one died, the CDC said.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 23, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> If your wonderful vaccine is sooo good, why the break thru cases and additional booster shots?  Did you forget about them? And if the vaccines are so good, why are masks still required along with booster shots?
> 
> If you are correct, you are ignoring any facts that don't support your biases.


Just look at Mississippi. If it were a country, it would have the second most COVID deaths per capita only second to Peru. Is that red state lying to you too?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 23, 2021)

DukeU said:


> They really should.











						Anti-vax Alabama picker couple both die from COVID-19
					

An anti-vax couple from Huntsville have both died from COVID complications




					www.waff.com


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 24, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> AS OPPOSED TO UNVACCINATED?
> 
> Everyone who's not watched FAUX or their compatriots knows that breakthrough infections can happen which is WHY the wearing of masks and social distancing is strongly recommended.
> 
> ...


At least 70% of the fully vaccinated will come down with Delta and spread it if exposed to it, maybe more. Most masks have been shown by the CDC as being only 10% effective. The CDC has also said that social distancing outside is not really all that necessary while they also say that social distancing inside is only one step above worthless because the aerosols spread throughout the entire building. Are you a fact denier?


----------



## DukeU (Sep 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Anti-vax Alabama picker couple both die from COVID-19
> 
> 
> An anti-vax couple from Huntsville have both died from COVID complications
> ...



Official data shows 8 times more people have died shortly ...​
We can officially confirm that the number of *people* to *have* *died* shortly after getting one of the Covid-19 vaccines has surpassed the number of *people* who *have* *died* of Covid-19, and we believe the data was released by accident.. According to official NHS data which can be viewed here, from March 2020 up to the 25th August 2021; a period of 18 months, 90,147 Covid deaths within 28 days of a ...


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 24, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> 70% of people in a completely enclosed environment with no distancing and no air filtration who were vaccinated got mildly ill.
> What is the percentage of the unvaccinated who got sick and the nature of their illnesses?
> 
> WHY is it you can't bring those truths into your show? We know the truth of that.  Because actual factual information is an anathema to all you are and all you believe.
> ...


Ummmmmmm, most buildings are a "completely enclosed environment". The Massachusetts study, not in a prison, actually came in at 74%, higher than the prison study. Not sure what you mean by air filtration. Do most buildings have signs up saying they have "air filtration"? Come on now, most building do not have adequate "air filtration". The types of masks that most people wear are only 10% effective. In case you are lacking in math skills, that means that the type of masks most people wear don't work 90% of the time, that is according to the CDC. The CDC also says that social distancing outside is not necessary most of the time and that social distancing inside is close to worthless because most buildings do not have proper "air filtration" and the aerosols spread throughout the building.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 24, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> People who get vaccinated don't die dumbbell.


I know that. But, the vaccinated spread the virus to other people (including other vaccinateds) and young children, who *do* die dumbbell.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 24, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Of the unvaccinated prisoners, 93% caught COVID-19, and one died, the CDC said.


70% of the fully vaccinated caught the virus anyway and 74% of the fully vaccinated in the Massachusetts study showed they caught the virus anyway. That means that anywhere you go, at least 70% of the fully vaccinated will get the virus and spread the virus to other vaccinateds and young children, where some will be hospitalized and some will die. This is why cases are surging in the most highly vaccinated countries on the planet. I want to know why the left are so strongly against the unvaccinated spreading the virus and yet seem perfectly fine with the vaccinated spreading the virus.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 24, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> You’re just flat out wrong. I tune into way more right wing media than left. My statement that you think confirms that I don’t look outside the box doesnt even come close to confirming that. The link was to a fact check article that is negative towards the right wing. You’re lost in this conversation and speaking nonsense.
> 
> You also have a short memory as I remember when we first met you were posting about the my pillow guys documentary which I watched in its entirety so we could discuss.
> 
> You’re spouting incorrect assumptions and generalizations


Bullshit.  You do not and cannot objectively evaluate the entire media spectrum.  Lefties would not be lefties if they could do this.  Your posts expose your limited range of media consumption.  The reason why your posts exclude all information from the rest of the broad spectrum is because you don't know about it.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 24, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> I've got a great idea.
> WHY don't you join the rest of us in the discussion or just shut your piehole?


I'm glad to see you do not dispute what you quoted of me.  Thanks.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 24, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> People who get vaccinated don't die dumbbell.


Vaccinated people ARE dying, dumbell.  They are getting delta, they are getting delta, they're getting sick.  Vaccinated people are DYING.


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing the vaccines work.


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> 70% of the fully vaccinated caught the virus anyway and 74% of the fully vaccinated in the Massachusetts study showed they caught the virus anyway. That means that anywhere you go, at least 70% of the fully vaccinated will get the virus and spread the virus to other vaccinateds and young children, where some will be hospitalized and some will die. This is why cases are surging in the most highly vaccinated countries on the planet. I want to know why the left are so strongly against the unvaccinated spreading the virus and yet seem perfectly fine with the vaccinated spreading the virus.


So what that 70% of vaccinated caught the virus? The vaccines can't prevent someone from catching it. That's not their purpose. They are designed to help a vaccinated person fight off the virus when they do catch it. 

*From your own link...*

_The study adds to growing evidence that COVID-19 vaccines cut the risk of severe disease and hospitalization._​


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 24, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> AS OPPOSED TO UNVACCINATED?
> 
> Everyone who's not watched FAUX or their compatriots knows that breakthrough infections can happen which is WHY the wearing of masks and social distancing is strongly recommended.
> 
> ...


Yet people like you ignore the fact that you are being lied to all the time by those claiming the vaccine will solve everything.  Also the overstated claim that death is a sure consequence of not taking the jab.  Yet the survival rate is over 98% of those who have been sick with the increasing numbers of those brake through cases being told that two jabs is not enough, there must be ore.

As for the wearing of masks, more and more evidence is coming out that they are worthless, just a method of virtue signaling and compliance to big brother.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 24, 2021)

Faun said:


> Thanks for showing the vaccines work.


The vaccines work to prevent serious illness and death. They do not work at stopping the spread of Delta and the vaccinated spread it to other vaccinateds and young children, causing hospitalizations and deaths.


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Yet people like you ignore the fact that you are being lied to all the time by those claiming the vaccine will solve everything.  Also the overstated claim that death is a sure consequence of not taking the jab.  Yet the survival rate is over 98% of those who have been sick with the increasing numbers of those brake through cases being told that two jabs is not enough, there must be ore.
> 
> As for the wearing of masks, more and more evidence is coming out that they are worthless, just a method of virtue signaling and compliance to big brother.


The liar is you. The vaccine companies are not claiming to solve everything. Nor are they promoted as such by the medical field. They are promoted as reducing the severity and the duration of infection for those unfortunate who catch covid.

And the OP is a shining example that the vaccines are working as designed.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Just look at Mississippi. If it were a country, it would have the second most COVID deaths per capita only second to Peru. Is that red state lying to you too?


Just look at the 49 other states with lower rates.  If you were honest you would admit to being biased based in your claims, not to mention wrong.

BTW, as expected, you did not refute any of my questions.  Just skipped merrily along making claims that apply to only a narrow segment and trying to claim that they apply to all.

With those kinds of lies, you must be either in the media or politics on the left.


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> The vaccines work to prevent serious illness and death. They do not work at stopping the spread of Delta and the vaccinated spread it to other vaccinateds and young children, causing hospitalizations and deaths.


They're not designed to prevent the spread. They are designed to reduce the spread.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 24, 2021)

Faun said:


> So what that 70% of vaccinated caught the virus? The vaccines can't prevent someone from catching it. That's not their purpose. They are designed to help a vaccinated person fight off the virus when they do catch it.
> 
> *From your own link...*
> 
> _The study adds to growing evidence that COVID-19 vaccines cut the risk of severe disease and hospitalization._​


I never said they didn't. I said the vaccinated spread the virus to other vaccinated and young children, some of whom wind up being hospitalized and others dying. Why are the left against the unvaccinated spreading the virus but they are ok with the vaccinated spreading the virus?


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I never said they didn't. I said the vaccinated spread the virus to other vaccinated and young children, some of whom wind up being hospitalized and others dying. Why are the left against the unvaccinated spreading the virus but they are ok with the vaccinated spreading the virus?


Because the vaccinated reduce the risk of serious illness and death from covid. It's irresponsible not to get vaxxed.


----------



## dblack (Sep 24, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> As for the wearing of masks, more and more evidence is coming out that they are worthless, just a method of virtue signaling and compliance to big brother.



You guys are hilarious. You're so worried about what other people think of you, like they'll think your afraid, or a less "manly", if you wear a mask. Or that it'll be "virtue-signaling". We're talking about a deadly disease, not "how to be popular with the cool kids".  Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Bullshit.  You do not and cannot objectively evaluate the entire media spectrum.  Lefties would not be lefties if they could do this.  Your posts expose your limited range of media consumption.  The reason why your posts exclude all information from the rest of the broad spectrum is because you don't know about it.


That’s a false assumption on yoir part. My posts either express my opinion or they express one side of an argument I am presenting both of which are formulated by analyzing a variety of media sources


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 24, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> That’s a false assumption on yoir part. My posts either express my opinion or they express one side of an argument I am presenting both of which are formulated by analyzing a variety of media sources


Your analysis of a variety of media sources is just an analysis of a variety of MSM media sources.  Your narrow range of MSM is self evident to those who study the entire spectrum.  You probably think you are covering the entire range, but you are only seeing the entire range of the MSM.  You seek media that proves what you want to be the truth, you do not use the media to look for the actual truth.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Your analysis of a variety of media sources is just an analysis of a variety of MSM media sources.  Your narrow range of MSM is self evident to those who study the entire spectrum.  You probably think you are covering the entire range, but you are only seeing the entire range of the MSM.  You seek media that proves what you want to be the truth, you do not use the media to look for the actual truth.


You are a presumptuous ass. You have no clue what I read or what media sources I use. You’re just pulling these statements out of your butt. You’re either trolling or a truly lost individual. Either way… Grow up


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Official data shows 8 times more people have died shortly ...​
> We can officially confirm that the number of *people* to *have* *died* shortly after getting one of the Covid-19 vaccines has surpassed the number of *people* who *have* *died* of Covid-19, and we believe the data was released by accident.. According to official NHS data which can be viewed here, from March 2020 up to the 25th August 2021; a period of 18 months, 90,147 Covid deaths within 28 days of a ...


Bet this is a lie.  Misinformation floating around the media.  Sounds like it.  Do I need to go debunk this or will someone else for me?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 24, 2021)

dblack said:


> You guys are hilarious. You're so worried about what other people think of you, like they'll think your afraid, or a less "manly", if you wear a mask. Or that it'll be "virtue-signaling". We're talking about a deadly disease, not "how to be popular with the cool kids".  Grow the fuck up.


Starting to use profanity, proof of how wrong you know yourself to be.

You are so worried about how others see you that you will conform to any degradation just to be seen as pliable.

Since you make the claim, what percentage of those who contact this disease actually die?  Your claim indicates that you believe it to be almost 100%, while i truth it is less than 2%.  When your scare tactics are challenged, you panic and try to attack with more lies.

A true liberal.


----------



## dblack (Sep 24, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Starting to use profanity, proof of how wrong you know yourself to be.


Fuck off. 


Catman51 said:


> You are so worried about how others see you that you will conform to any degradation just to be seen as pliable.
> 
> Since you make the claim, what percentage of those who contact this disease actually die?  Your claim indicates that you believe it to be almost 100%, while i truth it is less than 2%.  When your scare tactics are challenged, you panic and try to attack with more lies.
> 
> A true liberal.



A true pro wrestling fan.


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Bet this is a lie.  Misinformation floating around the media.  Sounds like it.  Do I need to go debunk this or will someone else for me?


Of course it's bullshit. It's built upon the idiotic foundation of ... it's not the bullet that killed the victim, it was the rupture of the aorta where the bullet passed through.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 24, 2021)

Faun said:


> Of course it's bullshit. It's built upon the idiotic foundation of ... it's not the bullet that killed the victim, it was the rupture of the aorta where the bullet passed through.


This is undesputed.  If Mississippi was a country, it would be 2nd only to PURU in per capita deaths.

Are the Republicans in Mississippi lying?  Are they saying the numbers in Mississippi are wrong?  No.  The Republican Governor just rambled on and didn't answer the questions the reporters were asking him as to what he's going to do about the numbers. 

And still, with Mississippi, they will argue they aren't wrong.  OK.  If they don't mind the unvaccinated dying in Mississippi, or the blacks or children, why should we?  According to them there is nothing that could have been done.


----------



## rupol2000 (Sep 24, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> All a vaccine does is give your body the secret to kicking virus' ass.
> 
> You get vaccinated, you get the virus, your body knows how to kick the virus' ass, it kicks the virus ass and you survive.


So it was before, now they use very complex genetic engineering technologies, to the extent that they launch "live" viruses that supposedly generate proteins to which antibodies supposedly react.

PS Although there are also doubts about the safety of old technologies too. They usually use vague terms "for the people", like "dead virus", "weakened virus", but the virus cannot be either one or the other, it is just a floppy disk from which the code is read. And it is not clear what they mean. Yes, in theory, for example, if you pull out DNA or RNA, and inject only the shells, it should be safe, but who knows what they actually did there.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 24, 2021)

dblack said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> A true pro wrestling fan.


And a continuation of proving just how stupid you are.  And proving that you know that you are worthless.

Dbag.


----------



## DukeU (Sep 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Bet this is a lie. *Misinformation floating around the media.* Sounds like it. Do I need to go debunk this or will someone else for me?



I agree.

Has been since the very beginning of this plandemic.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 24, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> At least 70% of the fully vaccinated will come down with Delta and spread it if exposed to it, maybe more. Most masks have been shown by the CDC as being only 10% effective. The CDC has also said that social distancing outside is not really all that necessary while they also say that social distancing inside is only one step above worthless because the aerosols spread throughout the entire building. Are you a fact denier?


Those are not facts.
Those are dangling participles.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 24, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Ummmmmmm, most buildings are a "completely enclosed environment". The Massachusetts study, not in a prison, actually came in at 74%, higher than the prison study. Not sure what you mean by air filtration. Do most buildings have signs up saying they have "air filtration"? Come on now, most building do not have adequate "air filtration". The types of masks that most people wear are only 10% effective. In case you are lacking in math skills, that means that the type of masks most people wear don't work 90% of the time, that is according to the CDC. The CDC also says that social distancing outside is not necessary most of the time and that social distancing inside is close to worthless because most buildings do not have proper "air filtration" and the aerosols spread throughout the building.


Repeating the same dangling participles doesn't making them sentences.

A partial fact is just a lie.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 24, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> I'm glad to see you do not dispute what you quoted of me.  Thanks.


I did not dispute your irrelevancy.
I do dispute your relevance.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 24, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> You are a presumptuous ass. You have no clue what I read or what media sources I use. You’re just pulling these statements out of your butt. You’re either trolling or a truly lost individual. Either way… Grow up


You do not understand how easy it is for those of us who study the entire spectrum of media to spot somebody who doesn't operate outside the narrow msm portion of the much broader media spectrum.  Your perception of what goes on outside the box is limited to what the msm tells you.  You can call me whatever names you like, but none of them will help you gain the perception of the political landscape that you are missing out on.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 24, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Yet people like you ignore the fact that you are being lied to all the time by those claiming the vaccine will solve everything.  Also the overstated claim that death is a sure consequence of not taking the jab.  Yet the survival rate is over 98% of those who have been sick with the increasing numbers of those brake through cases being told that two jabs is not enough, there must be ore.
> 
> As for the wearing of masks, more and more evidence is coming out that they are worthless, just a method of virtue signaling and compliance to big brother.


The vaccine will defeat the virus.
BUT
You gotta be smart enough to take it
You gotta be smart enough to understand that NO VACCINE is 100% effective.
So, even vaxxed, you gotta be smart and take extra precautions when warranted.
You gotta be smart.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 24, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Those are not facts.
> Those are dangling participles.


That is a want to be in charge attempt to become the grammar police and has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 24, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Repeating the same dangling participles doesn't making them sentences.
> 
> A partial fact is just a lie.


And still trying to be the grammar police still does not make you intelligent or correct.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 24, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> I did not dispute your irrelevancy.
> I do dispute your relevance.


And just who cares what you find relevant?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 24, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> The vaccine will defeat the virus.
> BUT
> You gotta be smart enough to take it
> You gotta be smart enough to understand that NO VACCINE is 100% effective.
> ...


And you have to be smart enough to doubt what the DC and the media tell you.  They are often wrong.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 24, 2021)

Son's father in law just rushed to the hospital.  Very high fever, severely congested,  painful to breathe.  Yep.  He had two vaccinations.  It don't look good.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> You do not understand how easy it is for those of us who study the entire spectrum of media to spot somebody who doesn't operate outside the narrow msm portion of the much broader media spectrum.  Your perception of what goes on outside the box is limited to what the msm tells you.  You can call me whatever names you like, but none of them will help you gain the perception of the political landscape that you are missing out on.


I'm not just calling you names, I'm simply describing what you are... a pompous ass. You aren't this enlightened soul that has more insight that others like you think. You know nothing about me or what my  sources of information are yet you presume to know and you make inaccurate proclamations. If I did that same thing to you then maybe you'd understand how stupid you sound when do that.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Son's father in law just rushed to the hospital.  Very high fever, severely congested,  painful to breathe.  Yep.  He had two vaccinations.  It don't look good.


Sorry to hear that... What point are you making... That COVID is a serious thing?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 24, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Sorry to hear that... What point are you making... That COVID is a serious thing?


It isn't the unvaccinated getting it.  

There is something going on with this virus that's missing so it isn't making sense.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 24, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It isn't the unvaccinated getting it.
> 
> There is something going on with this virus that's missing so it isn't making sense.


Yes some vaccinated go to the hospital and some die. If you look at the numbers the unvaccinated are getting hit much harder. If your sons father in law survives it will likely be because of the vaccine. Godspeed, I hope he pulls through


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 24, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I'm not just calling you names, I'm simply describing what you are... a pompous ass. You aren't this enlightened soul that has more insight that others like you think. You know nothing about me or what my  sources of information are yet you presume to know and you make inaccurate proclamations. If I did that same thing to you then maybe you'd understand how stupid you sound when do that.


Regardless of what names you call me, you will not ever know what is happening outside the box, other than what they tell you about it from inside the box.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Regardless of what names you call me, you will not ever know what is happening outside the box, other than what they tell you about it from inside the box.


I know what’s going on in all the boxes, which is why you carry on with these pointless debates instead of challenging me on substance. You seem stuck in the self righteous know it all conspiracy box.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes some vaccinated go to the hospital and some die. If you look at the numbers the unvaccinated are getting hit much harder. If your sons father in law survives it will likely be because of the vaccine. Godspeed, I hope he pulls through


I have only seen him once since I beat the shit out of him and that was 25 years ago.  I still hope he pulls through.  He is a grandfather.  He should see his grandkids grownup.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have only seen him once since I beat the shit out of him and that was 25 years ago.  I still hope he pulls through.  He is a grandfather.  He should see his grandkids grownup.


Yes he should. But back to your point about the virus and vaccine. What are you confused about?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 25, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have only seen him once since I beat the shit out of him and that was 25 years ago.  I still hope he pulls through.  He is a grandfather.  He should see his grandkids grownup.





Slade3200 said:


> Yes he should. But back to your point about the virus and vaccine. What are you confused about?


1.  Too many vaccinated are getting too sick.
2. There is a distinct lack of concern on the part of government and heath officials about the criminal invaders or even the refugees.
3.  Too many health care professionals are refusing the vax.
4.  I have not been vaccinated.  I have a very rare bone marrow condition causing abnormal blood clotting.   I said if I got the Okey dokey from the doctor I would get vaccinated.  I did not get an Okey dokey.  I didn't get an Okey nokey either.  He is refusing to make a recommendation either way.
5.  My son and daughter in law got vaxxed.   She's fine.   He got heart inflammation that wont go away and he is still under the care of a cardiologist.   It's the biggest regret of his life.

We are not being dealt with honestly.  Why not?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 25, 2021)

This is very similar to the treatment of laboratory animals.  They are looking for something.  We are all Fauchi's beagles.  The vaccines, the boosters, the pills.  They are all experiments.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 1.  Too many vaccinated are getting too sick.
> 2. There is a distinct lack of concern on the part of government and heath officials about the criminal invaders or even the refugees.
> 3.  Too many health care professionals are refusing the vax.
> 4.  I have not been vaccinated.  I have a very rare bone marrow condition causing abnormal blood clotting.   I said if I got the Okey dokey from the doctor I would get vaccinated.  I did not get an Okey dokey.  I didn't get an Okey nokey either.  He is refusing to make a recommendation either way.
> ...


Yes many vaccinated are getting sick. But you know what, it is cutting the number of cases in half and lessening the severity of the sicknesses, so that’s better than nothing. The vaccine never was said to be a full proof cure.

we’ve know for months that the the vaccines can cause myocarditis in males so those with heart conditions need to consult a doctor. We also know that the JandJ can cause blood clots in females so again, doctors should be consulted. If you can’t get an answer from your doctor then go to another doctor. I don’t know what you want. This is a tough situation for everybody and some of us are doing the best we can. Others of us are spreading  false information and fear and acting like children.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes many vaccinated are getting sick. But you know what, it is cutting the number of cases in half and lessening the severity of the sicknesses, so that’s better than nothing. The vaccine never was said to be a full proof cure.
> 
> we’ve know for months that the the vaccines can cause myocarditis in males so those with heart conditions need to consult a doctor. We also know that the JandJ can cause blood clots in females so again, doctors should be consulted. If you can’t get an answer from your doctor then go to another doctor. I don’t know what you want. This is a tough situation for everybody and some of us are doing the best we can. Others of us are spreading  false information and fear and acting like children.


I know exactly what I want.  Medical privacy.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I know exactly what I want.  Medical privacy.


Lady you are all over the frickin place. Medical privacy has nothing to do with the shit you’ve been complaining about and we’ve been discussing.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 25, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> 70% Of The Vaccinated Catch Delta Variant


This is a lie.

It concerns only 185 individuals.

It concerns solely those living in prison conditions.

The right’s response to the pandemic is further proof of just how dishonest, corrupt, and reprehensible conservatives truly are.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Lady you are all over the frickin place. Medical privacy has nothing to do with the shit you’ve been complaining about and we’ve been discussing.


The entire discussion of this virus is all over the place.  Every time you turn around there is something else that makes no sense.   The only reasonable deduction is that the government is lying.  They do have some objective in mind, whatever it is.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 25, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> It concerns only 185 individuals.
> 
> ...


My son's father in law is definitely not living in prison conditions.  It's assertions like this that put everything you say in doubt.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 25, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Everyone dying or on a ventilator is unvaccinated.  This now is truly a pandemic of the unvaccinated.  Can't say I don't love it!



Since I have "known" you here you've always been a small person. Small minded. With a small soul


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Son's father in law just rushed to the hospital.  Very high fever, severely congested,  painful to breathe.  Yep.  He had two vaccinations.  It don't look good.



Just out of curiosity, how long ago was he vaccinated?

Said prayers for him


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes some vaccinated go to the hospital and some die. If you look at the numbers the unvaccinated are getting hit much harder. If your sons father in law survives it will likely be because of the vaccine. Godspeed, I hope he pulls through



The vaccines did not and are not living up to the hype and the words coming out of the president's mouth regarding them, considering the job they do, are heinous. Awful. For all that Trump was accused of dividing us, the functional moron in office is the one actually doing it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 25, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> It concerns only 185 individuals.
> 
> ...



Every word you have typed here considering this virus and these vaccines is going to be a woe to you someday. 

It's the American version of the Big Lie. The CDC advisory panel, in a rare show of sense, did not recommend a 3rd shot for healthy young "essential workers". But Walensky, being a political hack, overrode them. 

That will just speed everything up, tragically.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Since I have "known" you here you've always been a small person. Small minded. With a small soul


On Bill Maher they explained why kind loving people like me have sunk so low. It’s politics. Facebook knows this. They get more hits more views with negative news. When someone rants negatively, that gets the most replies and social media loves it.

Social media pushes the negative because that’s what we like. Just look at our threads. Most aren’t about gardens and art. And those threads die very quickly.

Ill try to do better. I’ll admit I’ve been sucked into being negative and saying things I don’t even really mean.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 25, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> On Bill Maher they explained why kind loving people like me have sunk so low. It’s politics. Facebook knows this. They get more hits more views with negative news. When someone rants negatively, that gets the most replies and social media loves it.
> 
> Social media pushes the negative because that’s what we like. Just look at our threads. Most aren’t about gardens and art. And those threads die very quickly.
> 
> Ill try to do better. I’ll admit I’ve been sucked into being negative and saying things I don’t even really mean.



This is an awesome response, one of the best I've ever read here. I mean that 100% sincerely. Doing better is all any of us can ever do.

You're 100% right btw. I left here for a long time for that reason--I was typing things that didn't reflect how I wanted to be. Too easy to get sucked in.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I know what’s going on in all the boxes, which is why you carry on with these pointless debates instead of challenging me on substance. You seem stuck in the self righteous know it all conspiracy box.


Wrong.  Your perception of what goes on outside the box is based on what they tell you from inside the box.  You think that you can know what the rest of the media has to say without actually consuming that media.  You actually believe that the MSM is able to tell you what the rest of the media is about, and that you can know what the rest of the media spectrum is about without consuming it.  

Remember that you ARE a lefty.  Of COURSE you don't watch anything besides the MSM.  You would not be a lefty if you had the curiosity and initiative to sort through the entire media spectrum in search of clues to what the most likely truth might be.  You are trying to offset this lack of curiosity and initiative by cheating like lefties do.  You want to claim that you know what the rest of the media is about without having objective thoughts or evaluating the rest of the media.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 25, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Those are not facts.
> Those are dangling participles.


What? The facts come from the CDC. Are you a fact denier?


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 25, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Repeating the same dangling participles doesn't making them sentences.
> 
> A partial fact is just a lie.


Oh please. The left are the masters of "partial facts".


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 25, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> It concerns only 185 individuals.
> 
> ...


There was another study posted on the CDC's own website which details a very large group in Massachusetts where it is documented that 74% of fully vaccinated individuals caught Covid. And, it's possible the other 26% didn't catch it because they weren't exposed enough. It's theoretically possible that if they had all been exposed, 100% of those fully vaccinated would have caught the Delta variant. Why is it the left are fact deniers saying, "this is a lie"? It's from the CDC. Are you now saying the CDC are liars?









						CDC study shows 74% of people infected in Massachusetts Covid outbreak were fully vaccinated
					

The CDC data published Friday was based on 469 cases of Covid associated with multiple summer events and large public gatherings in July in Massachusetts.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The entire discussion of this virus is all over the place.  Every time you turn around there is something else that makes no sense.   The only reasonable deduction is that the government is lying.  They do have some objective in mind, whatever it is.


Why is the government the one you accuse of lying? Why not the hateful right wing media that you tune into. Did it ever cross your mind that they might just be feeding you a pile of BS?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> The vaccines did not and are not living up to the hype and the words coming out of the president's mouth regarding them, considering the job they do, are heinous. Awful. For all that Trump was accused of dividing us, the functional moron in office is the one actually doing it.


If you actually followed what the CDC and medical professionals have been saying then you wouldn’t be surprised by what’s going on with the vaccine and you would understand that our country would be in a far far worse spot right now if we had no vaccine. You’re being programmed to attack the vax for the simple reason that the right wing wants to use it to make Biden look bad and not allow him to take credit for anything positive. Your post is the perfect example of the disgusting politics that is being played with this. Wake up


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Wrong.  Your perception of what goes on outside the box is based on what they tell you from inside the box.  You think that you can know what the rest of the media has to say without actually consuming that media.  You actually believe that the MSM is able to tell you what the rest of the media is about, and that you can know what the rest of the media spectrum is about without consuming it.
> 
> Remember that you ARE a lefty.  Of COURSE you don't watch anything besides the MSM.  You would not be a lefty if you had the curiosity and initiative to sort through the entire media spectrum in search of clues to what the most likely truth might be.  You are trying to offset this lack of curiosity and initiative by cheating like lefties do.  You want to claim that you know what the rest of the media is about without having objective thoughts or evaluating the rest of the media.


I’m done with this childish discussion where you pretend to know everything about my inner thoughts and actions. You’re obviously trolling. Let me know if you ever want to dig in on an actual issue and I’ll be happy to school you like I’ve done in the past. It’s obvious what you’re trying to do right now and it’s not working


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I’m done with this childish discussion where you pretend to know everything about my inner thoughts and actions. You’re obviously trolling. Let me know if you ever want to dig in on an actual issue and I’ll be happy to school you like I’ve done in the past. It’s obvious what you’re trying to do right now and it’s not working


We can dig into any issue, but not too deep.  Just MSM deep, while ignoring the cast majority of the media spectrum that you will not be able to relate to.  You can school me according to msm narrative, as if the msm represents the way things really are.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long ago was he vaccinated?
> 
> Said prayers for him


Probably quite a while ago.  His son works for a hospital  and got us both fast tracked early on.  I elected to pass.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Why is the government the one you accuse of lying? Why not the hateful right wing media that you tune into. Did it ever cross your mind that they might just be feeding you a pile of BS?


Which is the one finding punishments for refusal to agree?  The right gives facts and says make up your own mind.  The communists will get you fired, arrested, punished for not agreeing.   The vaccine is so good,  they have to take your freedom to get you to take it.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 25, 2021)

jillian said:


> Did you intentionally omit the part where it protects against s
> 
> did you intentionally omit the part where the title of the article says it protects against severe disease? Of course you did
> 
> ...



Indeed, as if prison was exactly the same as the real world 
Dunno about you, I've about had it with the goofy scare tactics and disinformation.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 25, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> What? There have been many fully vaccinated who have died from the virus. Why do you deny facts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND .... :  


Per the CDC, more than 166 million people have been fully vaccinated against COVID-19.
The new data suggests 1,507 people* (about 0.0001%)* of those fully vaccinated people died from COVID-19.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> If you actually followed what the CDC and medical professionals have been saying then you wouldn’t be surprised by what’s going on with the vaccine and you would understand that our country would be in a far far worse spot right now if we had no vaccine. You’re being programmed to attack the vax for the simple reason that the right wing wants to use it to make Biden look bad and not allow him to take credit for anything positive. Your post is the perfect example of the disgusting politics that is being played with this. Wake up



I don't give a crap about the politics of this. If the vaccines worked I'd be thrilled. My work life, which is a huge part of my life, has been horribly impacted by Covid, for a personal reason, not to mention all the other wonderful reasons I was hoping for TRULY safe and effective vaccines no matter who is president.

But these vaccines are not it. I guess you can't think past politics to comprehend that people are getting "boosters" 8 months after the first two shots when no one really knows what the first two shots DO. And they can only get those--or many of them--because the flak who runs the CDC overrode the advisory committee.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 25, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Not with a fake mRNA vaccine that the CDC claims gets into your cells and makes them grow spike proteins.
> That is crazy and dangerous.
> 
> The Chinese have a real vaccine that should hit the US soon however.
> ...



The only way to get to herd immunity is vaccinations Dr Rigby. 
Stop spreading your vile droplets of disinformation.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 25, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> *Hallelujah*. You finally admit that the vaccinated spread the virus as well as the unvaccinated. So, why is it not ok for the unvaccinated to spread the virus and yet it is ok for the vaccinated to spread the virus? By the way, vaccinated people ARE dying - over 1500 in the US alone.



1500 unvaccinated people or more are dying EVERY DAY.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 25, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Masks don't stop Sars cov 2 from spreading.  Best thing to do is go get covid from someone who is infected and get it over with.



Can you get much dumber? Maybe you should attend a COVID party .. It'll be fun!


----------



## DrLove (Sep 25, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> That propaganda is what the left wants you to believe.  Here is how masks work in the real world:


----------



## DrLove (Sep 25, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> The link says that 70% of fully vaccinated prisoners came down with the virus. Another study in Massachusetts showed that 74% of fully vaccinated people caught the virus.


Another prison in Massachusetts? LoL - Link us Loony Bird


----------



## DrLove (Sep 25, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> CDC study shows 74% of people infected in Massachusetts Covid outbreak were fully vaccinated
> 
> 
> The CDC data published Friday was based on 469 cases of Covid associated with multiple summer events and large public gatherings in July in Massachusetts.
> ...


Do you bother reading your own links? 

The data published Friday was based on 469 cases of Covid associated with multiple summer events and *large public gatherings* held in July in Barnstable County, Massachusetts, which encompasses Cape Cod and is just outside Martha’s Vineyard. The events were held in Provincetown, according to NBC News. Approximately three-quarters, or 74%, of the cases occurred in fully vaccinated people who had completed a two-dose course of the mRNA vaccines or received a single shot of Johnson & Johnson’s.

*Overall, 274 vaccinated patients with a breakthrough infection were symptomatic, according to the CDC. The most common side effects were cough, headache, sore throat, muscle pain and fever. Among five Covid patients who were hospitalized, four were fully vaccinated, according to the agency. No deaths were reported.*


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Do you bother reading your own links?
> 
> The data published Friday was based on 469 cases of Covid associated with multiple summer events and *large public gatherings* held in July in Barnstable County, Massachusetts, which encompasses Cape Cod and is just outside Martha’s Vineyard. The events were held in Provincetown, according to NBC News. Approximately three-quarters, or 74%, of the cases occurred in fully vaccinated people who had completed a two-dose course of the mRNA vaccines or received a single shot of Johnson & Johnson’s.
> 
> *Overall, 274 vaccinated patients with a breakthrough infection were symptomatic, according to the CDC. The most common side effects were cough, headache, sore throat, muscle pain and fever. Among five Covid patients who were hospitalized, four were fully vaccinated, according to the agency. No deaths were reported.*


Vaccinated people are super spreaders.  They get covid. They die.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 25, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Official data shows 8 times more people have died shortly ...​
> We can officially confirm that the number of *people* to *have* *died* shortly after getting one of the Covid-19 vaccines has surpassed the number of *people* who *have* *died* of Covid-19, and we believe the data was released by accident.. According to official NHS data which can be viewed here, from March 2020 up to the 25th August 2021; a period of 18 months, 90,147 Covid deaths within 28 days of a ...



Oh PLEASE ^   Give us a fucking break









						The Daily Expose
					

CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				




History​Founded in November 2020 and based in the United Kingdom, The Daily Expose publishes Covid-19 conspiracy and anti-vaccination news. The website completely lacks transparency as they do not provide an about page, disclose authors, editors, or owners.

On April 2, 2021, The Daily Expose reports that Twitter suspended them for 12 hours due to violations.


*Overall, we rate The Daily Expose a Tin-Foil Hat Conspiracy and Quackery level Pseudoscience website based on promoting false and misleading information regarding Covid-19.*


----------



## DrLove (Sep 25, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> My son's father in law is definitely not living in prison conditions.  It's assertions like this that put everything you say in doubt.


Thanks for the anecdotal evidence - Which is as meaningless as 99% of your posts.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> If you actually followed what the CDC and medical professionals have been saying then you wouldn’t be surprised by what’s going on with the vaccine and you would understand that our country would be in a far far worse spot right now if we had no vaccine. You’re being programmed to attack the vax for the simple reason that the right wing wants to use it to make Biden look bad and not allow him to take credit for anything positive. Your post is the perfect example of the disgusting politics that is being played with this. Wake up



They are obviously quite willing to die, if it makes Biden and Dr Fauci look bad. Sad


----------



## Donald H (Sep 25, 2021)

It's becoming fear, disguised by denial. 

Many on the denial side have convinced themselves of their exaggerations.

Will this be widespread enough to cause an uptick in suicides in America?


----------



## justoffal (Sep 25, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> All a vaccine does is give your body the secret to kicking virus' ass.
> 
> You get vaccinated, you get the virus, your body knows how to kick the virus' ass, it kicks the virus ass and you survive.


Nope...dont think so....
That might be the case if it was an actual vaccination but as it is those take up to a decade to develop.

JO


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> We can dig into any issue, but not too deep.  Just MSM deep, while ignoring the cast majority of the media spectrum that you will not be able to relate to.  You can school me according to msm narrative, as if the msm represents the way things really are.


No I can school you according to the facts. You can reference which ever secret non MSM media sources you think make you the enlightened one and then we can debate who is making a more valid point, we can check facts and sources, and we can’t follow the path of logic and reason. If we do that I’ll beat you every time. I see plenty of Yahoos trying to play the game you’re playing and it’s not effective. Keep trying though


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Which is the one finding punishments for refusal to agree?  The right gives facts and says make up your own mind.  The communists will get you fired, arrested, punished for not agreeing.   The vaccine is so good,  they have to take your freedom to get you to take it.


Regulations have nothing to do with lying and misinformation which is the subject we are discussing. Why do you have such a hard tome staying on topic. You always bring up random points that just distract from the subject. Right wing media is nowhere close to “here are the facts make up your mind” I listen to a lot of right wing media and they beat the “Leftists are evil and destroying our country” narrative harder and louder than anything else. Don’t be a puppet. Open your eyes.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> They are obviously quite willing to die, if it makes Biden and Dr Fauci look bad. Sad


If they want to risk their health and die then that’s their choice, I don’t really care. But when that choice prolongs a pandemic and causes others to get sick and others to put their lives and businesses on hold and most importantly when it clogs up our medical facilities and overwhelms our doctors and nurses… well then I have a problem with the BS they are pulling.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Regulations have nothing to do with lying and misinformation which is the subject we are discussing. Why do you have such a hard tome staying on topic. You always bring up random points that just distract from the subject. Right wing media is nowhere close to “here are the facts make up your mind” I listen to a lot of right wing media and they beat the “Leftists are evil and destroying our country” narrative harder and louder than anything else. Don’t be a puppet. Open your eyes.


Is telling the truth so alien to you.  Leftists are evil.  They destroy everything they touch.  No one needs to be told that.   It's plain to anyone looking.  The woke communists lie about everything and they are lying about the vaccine too.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> I don't give a crap about the politics of this. If the vaccines worked I'd be thrilled. My work life, which is a huge part of my life, has been horribly impacted by Covid, for a personal reason, not to mention all the other wonderful reasons I was hoping for TRULY safe and effective vaccines no matter who is president.
> 
> But these vaccines are not it. I guess you can't think past politics to comprehend that people are getting "boosters" 8 months after the first two shots when no one really knows what the first two shots DO. And they can only get those--or many of them--because the flak who runs the CDC overrode the advisory committee.


The vaccines are not completely safe and effective. They were pretty damn close when they first came out but Delta was a game changer. Too bad we didn’t unite and before Delta, perhaps we could have squashed it then. But now we have 60% efficacy instead of 95% so vaccinated people are going to catch it. Luckily they will not get as sick. Something is better than nothing. Demonizing the vaccine serves nothing positive or productive. It’s politics and it’s pathetic


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Is telling the truth so alien to you.  Leftists are evil.  They destroy everything they touch.  No one needs to be told that.   It's plain to anyone looking.  The woke communists lie about everything and they are lying about the vaccine too.


I see the puppet strings are welded on. What lie do you think “they” are telling about the vaccine?


----------



## DrLove (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Regulations have nothing to do with lying and misinformation which is the subject we are discussing. Why do you have such a hard tome staying on topic. You always bring up random points that just distract from the subject. Right wing media is nowhere close to “here are the facts make up your mind” I listen to a lot of right wing media and they beat the “Leftists are evil and destroying our country” narrative harder and louder than anything else. Don’t be a puppet. Open your eyes.



When I was driving from Boise back home to the Oregon Coast last year, I was bouncing around on my FM radio trying to find a decent signal somewhere between Pendleton and Hood River.

Finally got one on the kookiest RW squawk talk show I'd ever heard in my life. It was truly hilarious to hear the kind of crap they were spouting. Stuff like: _"The only trustworthy websites are Gateway Pundit, Epoch Times, Infowars, Daily Caller, Breitbart, HotAir and NewsBusters"_ - and they rattled off 4 or 5 more.

And this is a major reason why we are so entirely f'd up as a nation.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I see the puppet strings are welded on. What lie do you think “they” are telling about the vaccine?


That it is effective.    Why is it only Americans that have to take it?  Why do criminal invaders get a pass?   Why do so many vaccinated get sick?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> When I was driving from Boise back home to the Oregon Coast last year, I was bouncing around on my FM radio trying to find a decent signal somewhere between Pendleton and Hood River.
> 
> Finally got one on the kookiest RW squawk talk show I'd ever heard in my life. It was truly hilarious to hear the kind of crap they were spouting. Stuff like: _"The only trustworthy websites are Gateway Pundit, Epoch Times, Infowars, Daily Caller, Breitbart, HotAir and NewsBusters"_ - and they rattled off 4 or 5 more.
> 
> And this is a major reason why we are so entirely f'd up as a nation.


I listen to RW radio all the time when I drive. Buck Sexton is truly the dumbest personality on the air but all of their programs just make me laugh. Levin is actually a very sharp guy but he makes no mystery that he is an activist pushing an agenda and a man running a business. Problem is their listeners think they are getting objective news. The issue I have is the plainly obvious agenda being pushed to make the Left evil and the drum beat that they are communists trying to destroy our country. It’s juvinille and destructive. Just as I don’t like it when the left calls everything the right does racist and uses that to cancel discourse. Two sides of the same coin


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> That it is effective.    Why is it only Americans that have to take it?  Why do criminal invaders get a pass?   Why do so many vaccinated get sick?


Slow down let’s take one item at a time. They say it is about 60% effective against Delta in stopping cases and for those who get infected it reduces the severity of symptoms because it builds antibodies in people immune system. What specifically about that do you think is a lie and why?


----------



## DrLove (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I listen to RW radio all the time when I drive. Buck Sexton is truly the dumbest personality on the air but all of their programs just make me laugh. Levin is actually a very sharp guy but he makes no mystery that he is an activist pushing an agenda and a man running a business. Problem is their listeners think they are getting objective news. The issue I have is the plainly obvious agenda being pushed to make the Left evil and the drum beat that they are communists trying to destroy our country. It’s juvinille and destructive. Just as I don’t like it when the left calls everything the right does racist and uses that to cancel discourse. Two sides of the same coin



Most of the smarter ones like Levin are in it for the grift. Clearly there's no money in left wing radio. You have to be outraged all the time about something in order to make it. And you must yell a lot to let the rubes know that you mean it!

Also see Limbaugh, Carlson, Hannity (NOT smart ;-) and Ingraham.

There is big money in that crap - The head honcho (actually the ONLY honcho) at Cyber Ninjas Doug Logan learned this some time ago. He'll waltz out of Arizona with at least a cool million in grift. Maybe he can now afford to get an actual office instead of using a PO Box at a Florida UPS store.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I listen to RW radio all the time when I drive. Buck Sexton is truly the dumbest personality on the air but all of their programs just make me laugh. Levin is actually a very sharp guy but he makes no mystery that he is an activist pushing an agenda and a man running a business. Problem is their listeners think they are getting objective news. The issue I have is the plainly obvious agenda being pushed to make the Left evil and the drum beat that they are communists trying to destroy our country. It’s juvinille and destructive. Just as I don’t like it when the left calls everything the right does racist and uses that to cancel discourse. Two sides of the same coin



So you think when I listen to "RW radio" I think I'm getting objective news

Fascinating

You folks always underestimate us. That has always been one of your weaker points. We vastly overestimate you. One of ours.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> So you think when I listen to "RW radio" I think I'm getting objective news
> 
> Fascinating
> 
> You folks always underestimate us. That has always been one of your weaker points. We vastly overestimate you. One of ours.


I don’t know you so I wouldn’t make that claim. I make that claim based on people I hear call in and people I engage with who spout the same RW talking points and act like they are fact


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t know you so I wouldn’t make that claim. I make that claim based on people I hear call in and people I engage with who spout the same RW talking points and act like they are fact



You did make that claim. You said "their listeners"


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 25, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> You did make that claim. You said "their listeners"


Not all of their listeners. I’m a listener and I obviously don’t think that way. I was obviously talking about a portion. Im sorry if that wasn’t clear to you.


----------



## DukeU (Sep 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Oh PLEASE ^  Give us a fucking break
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


CNN: 'Don't Be Alarmed' If People Start Dying After Taking ...​
*CNN says that Americans shouldn’t be alarmed if people start dying after taking the vaccine because “deaths may occur that won’t necessarily have anything to do with the vaccine.”*

Young people's deaths after Pfizer vaccines are new worry​
More Evidence That They Know the Covid Vaccine Is Killing ...​
Report: More vaccine deaths last week than COVID-19 deaths ...​
23 More Fully Vaccinated Die Of COVID-19 In Massachusetts ...​
7 Vaccinated Florida Patients Die of COVID; Nurse Calls ...​


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 25, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> That is a want to be in charge attempt to become the grammar police and has nothing to do with the topic.


Nothing you've said has anything to do with the topic.
Just incomplete sentences and fractured thoughts.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 25, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And still trying to be the grammar police still does not make you intelligent or correct.


Grammar Police?
Never questioned your grammar.
Just your ability to form a cogent relevant thought.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 25, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And just who cares what you find relevant?


YOU, obviously.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 25, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And you have to be smart enough to doubt what the DC and the media tell you.  They are often wrong.


The actual factual numbers say otherwise.
Not the half fact stuff you pull out of your feeds.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 25, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> What? The facts come from the CDC. Are you a fact denier?


You mean your partial sentences and incomplete thoughts?
Partial truth intended to mislead is still a lie, liar.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 25, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Oh please. The left are the masters of "partial facts".


Not talking about them, talking about your lies.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 26, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> So you think when I listen to "RW radio" I think I'm getting objective news
> 
> Fascinating
> 
> You folks always underestimate us. That has always been one of your weaker points. We vastly overestimate you. One of ours.


Nice post.  You and I know that we are the ones who are objective, not any media sources.

Slade3200 does not listen to rw radio.  He may have tuned into a few minutes of it on some road trip where that was the only station available,  but he does not "listen" to rw radio.  He is suddenly making claims that he does because I called him out on his blatant and obvious ignorance of what goes on outside the tiny world of MSM that engineered and owns his perception of the political landscape.  Since lefties cheat, he wants to claim that he looks at the entire spectrum of media.


----------



## justoffal (Sep 26, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> If they want to risk their health and die then that’s their choice, I don’t really care. But when that choice prolongs a pandemic and causes others to get sick and others to put their lives and businesses on hold and most importantly when it clogs up our medical facilities and overwhelms our doctors and nurses… well then I have a problem with the BS they are pulling.


Everyone's taking a risk. The ones refusing the vaccination may be taking a risk but the ones taking the vaccination are also taking a risk.
Unfortunately for you most of the people refusing the vaccination are doing just fine.
In fact 99% plus of them are doing just fine.
Numbers like that do not offer cause for panic fear and irrational decision making and also make the decision to refuse the vaccination far more rational than you would like it to be.

To a control freak ( most of the left-wing extremists here on this board fit that description) even a small number like a fraction of a percent means totalitarianism must step in and make every single person conform. It's a form of mental illness.


Jo


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 26, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Nice post.  You and I know that we are the ones who are objective, not any media sources.
> 
> Slade3200 does not listen to rw radio.  He may have tuned into a few minutes of it on some road trip where that was the only station available,  but he does not "listen" to rw radio.  He is suddenly making claims that he does because I called him out on his blatant and obvious ignorance of what goes on outside the tiny world of MSM that engineered and owns his perception of the political landscape.  Since lefties cheat, he wants to claim that he looks at the entire spectrum of media.


I listen to Hannity, Levin, Beck, Shapiro and Benson and for a good laugh I’ll listen to Sexton. You’re a moron. Some making presumptions, you’re not very good at it


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Nothing you've said has anything to do with the topic.
> Just incomplete sentences and fractured thoughts.


Talking about yourself again? Your projection is not a good look for you.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Grammar Police?
> Never questioned your grammar.
> Just your ability to form a cogent relevant thought.


Also unable, and unwilling to admit your faults, which are many.  Just because you refuse to understand a thought does not mean there is anything wrong with it, just wrong with you.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> YOU, obviously.


As usual, wrong.  You are the only one who cares what you spew, as witnessed by your reaction to criticism.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> The actual factual numbers say otherwise.
> Not the half fact stuff you pull out of your feeds.


Really?  Your numbers say to get the shot and you will never get the disease.  Then of course they admit that they are wrong.  Facts are never quoted by them, or you.  The fact is that the government claims to have only our best interest at heart, so they take away our freedoms.  This many not be a concern for one who blindly follows what his masters tell him to do, but I prefer to keep my freedom and ability to think independently, unlike you.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Not talking about them, talking about your lies.


Once again, denying where his own "facts" come from and trying to divert the conversation.  A typical leftist tactic which always seems to fail.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> You mean your partial sentences and incomplete thoughts?
> Partial truth intended to mislead is still a lie, liar.


Since that is all you do, and accuse others of your tactics, you would know.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Since that is all you do, and accuse others of your tactics, you would know.


LOL

^^^ 6 posts in a row from Catman51 that say nothing but, _nuh-uh, you are!_


----------



## DrLove (Sep 26, 2021)

DukeU said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> CNN: 'Don't Be Alarmed' If People Start Dying After Taking ...​
> ...



So I objected to your source and instead you give me KoreaJoonGangDaily, PaulCraigRoberts, and CitizensJournal? Can't make it up can ya?  

CNN is absolutely correct. When you vaccinate tens of millions between 65 and 95 - many in nursing homes, Some of them were about to die. Is this a tough concept for your bird brain to soak in?


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> So I objected to your source and instead you give me KoreaJoonGangDaily, PaulCraigRoberts, and CitizensJournal? Can't make it up can ya?
> 
> CNN is absolutely correct. When you vaccinate tens of millions between 65 and 95 - many in nursing homes, Some of them were about to die. Is this a tough concept for your bird brain to soak in?


Laughing at, _*"KoreaJoonGangDaily"*_


----------



## DrLove (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Really?  Your numbers say to get the shot and you will never get the disease.  Then of course they admit that they are wrong.  Facts are never quoted by them, or you.  The fact is that the government claims to have only our best interest at heart, so they take away our freedoms.  This many not be a concern for one who blindly follows what his masters tell him to do, but I prefer to keep my freedom and ability to think independently, unlike you.



Your freedom ends when you spread your droplets and cause others to get sick and die.


----------



## Ivan88 (Sep 26, 2021)

jillian said:


> It was 70% of vaccinated inmates (who are in absurdly close proximity)
> 
> thanks, lying loon.


jillian may not be lying, but, she made herself look like the rest of the deluded, stupid, unsane Americans who love their gene altering injections.

If that Corona-Covid "vaccination" Krap  protected people, those inmates would not be getting the what they are protected from.
Look who loves lies.

One more thing:  The glorious peoples leaders consider you unvaccinated if you die from the vax before 60 days or so.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2021)

Ivan88 said:


> jillian may not be lying, but, she made herself look like the rest of the deluded, stupid, unsane Americans who love their gene altering injections.
> 
> If that Corona-Covid "vaccination" Krap  protected people, those inmates would not be getting the what they are protected from.
> Look who loves lies.


^^^ just another idiot who thinks vaccines are shields which prevent infection.


----------



## DukeU (Sep 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> CNN is absolutely correct. When you vaccinate tens of millions between 65 and 95 - many in nursing homes, *Some of them were about to die.* Is this a tough concept for your bird brain to soak in?



So, let me get this straight. When someone with a pre-existing condition dies with covid, it's counted as a covid death, never mind the pre-existing condition. But, when someone dies shortly after taking the *vaccine* they were going to die anyway?!?  LOL

As far as the sources go, yea it's sad the msm will not report anything that goes against the narrative being pushed. I wish we had honest news media but most of them aren't.


----------



## Ivan88 (Sep 26, 2021)

EVMetro:
*In a landmark 1973 case, Norwood v. Harrison, the Supreme Court held that government “may not induce, encourage or promote private persons to accomplish what it is constitutionally forbidden to accomplish.”

Our glorious peoples leaders do this sort of stuff all the time. They pulled off the 9/11 thing and made trillions of $'s for their "new Pearl Harbor" stunt. And stupid Americans love them for doing it and blame the millions killed by our glorious peoples leaders by USA's beloved wars.*


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> ^^^ 6 posts in a row from Catman51 that say nothing but, _nuh-uh, you are!_


Which is exatly what you are doing, except you seem to overlook any post of mine that makes your statement a lie, as the liberals always do.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Your freedom ends when you spread your droplets and cause others to get sick and die.


Or does their freedom end when they demand that everyone comply to their unproven desires?


----------



## Ivan88 (Sep 26, 2021)

Komrad faun, Thank You for testifying that the Corona/Covid injections are not designed to protect anyone, except the Rich Dudes who are exempt from all liability for their injections they developed with malice and pre-mediated evil intent.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 26, 2021)

DukeU said:


> So, let me get this straight. When someone with a pre-existing condition dies with covid, it's counted as a covid death, never mind the pre-existing condition. But, when someone dies shortly after taking the *vaccine* they were going to die anyway?!?  LOL
> 
> As far as the sources go, yea it's sad the msm will not report anything that goes against the narrative being pushed. I wish we had honest news media but most of them aren't.



And what problem do you see here? Yes, some who died of COVID did have co-morbidities. So we don't count those as COVID deaths when they may have lived another few years? And if they'd been smart enough to vaccinate, thousands of 'em would still be alive.


----------



## DukeU (Sep 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> And what problem do you see here? Yes, some who died of COVID did have co-morbidities. *So we don't count those as COVID deaths* when they may have lived another few years? And if they'd been smart enough to vaccinate, thousands of 'em would still be alive.



BS


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2021)

Ivan88 said:


> Komrad faun, Thank You for testifying that the Corona/Covid injections are not designed to protect anyone, except the Rich Dudes who are exempt from all liability for their injections they developed with malice and pre-mediated evil intent.


LOLOL 

I didn't say vaccines don't protect anyone.

With ass-backwards thinking skills you demonstrate, you must be a conservative. Am I right?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> I didn't say vaccines don't protect anyone.
> 
> With ass-backwards thinking skills you demonstrate, you must be a conservative. Am I right?


And, as is your history, you are a denier of free thought and the truth.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And, as is your history, you are a denier of free thought and the truth.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 26, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> See, you won't believe the numbers if they don't jive with your right wing way of thinking.  Fine.  Die bitch.


Why are you lying? Or are you just stupid?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Faun said:


>


Figures that you cannot for a thoughtful response, only resort to emoji's that someone other than you created.

Once again proving original thought is beyond you.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Figures that you cannot for a thoughtful response, only resort to emoji's that someone other than you created.
> 
> Once again proving original thought is beyond you.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Faun said:


>


And a repeat of my previous post to you.

No intelligence, capability of original thought or truth from you.

Keep it up and prove just how stupid you truly are.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And a repeat of my previous post to you.
> 
> No intelligence, capability of original thought or truth from you.
> 
> Keep it up and prove just how stupid you truly are.


LOLOL 

Apparently, you're too stupid to comprehend I'm laughing at you for saying, _"once again proving original thought is beyond you,"_ about me after I made fun of you for posting a bunch of, _I know you are but what am I,_ posts.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Apparently, you're too stupid to comprehend I'm laughing at you for saying, _"once again proving original thought is beyond you,"_ about me after I made fun of you for posting a bunch of, _I know you are but what am I,_ posts.


Once again, no original thought.  Just a continuation of your bull about how smart you are with nothing to back it up.  A true sign of your stupidity.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Once again, no original thought.  Just a continuation of your bull about how smart you are with nothing to back it up.  A true sign of your stupidity.


LOLOL 

Spits the idiot whose Peewee Hermanesque gems included, _"talking about yourself again? Your projection is not a good look for you,"_ and, _"since that is all you do, and accuse others of your tactics, you would know."_

Now the forum sees you're too stupid to know when you're being mocked even when you're told you're being mocked.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Spits the idiot whose Peewee Hermanesque gems included, _"talking about yourself again? Your projection is not a good look for you,"_ and, _"since that is all you do, and accuse others of your tactics, you would know."_
> 
> Now the forum sees you're too stupid to know when you're being mocked even when you're told you're being mocked.


To actually mock, one needs a superior position which you totally lack.  The only superior position you hold is your limitless stupidity and not knowing when you should stop proving your stupidity.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> To actually mock, one needs a superior position which you totally lack.  The only superior position you hold is your limitless stupidity and not knowing when you should stop proving your stupidity.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Faun said:


>


As usual, blah blah blah as your answer.  To be expected from one such as you.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> As usual, blah blah blah as your answer.  To be expected from one such as you.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Faun said:


>


Figures that this would be the best you can come up with.  Lame as usual, and stupid.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Talking about yourself again? Your projection is not a good look for you.


OHHHHHHH

I'm rubber and you're glue
What you say bounce off me and sticks to you...
To infinity.

See?  I can use schoolyard insults.

Doesn't change the fact that you've added nothing but irrelevant lies to the thread.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Also unable, and unwilling to admit your faults, which are many.  Just because you refuse to understand a thought does not mean there is anything wrong with it, just wrong with you.


My faults are many but refusing to admit them is not one.

You've posted no thoughts.
Just lies claimed as true.
THAT is what's wrong with you.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> As usual, wrong.  You are the only one who cares what you spew, as witnessed by your reaction to criticism.


And yet, here you are caring and responding.

What a maroon!

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Really? * Your numbers say to get the shot and you will never get the disease.  *Then of course they admit that they are wrong.  Facts are never quoted by them, or you.  The fact is that the government claims to have only our best interest at heart, so they take away our freedoms.  This many not be a concern for one who blindly follows what his masters tell him to do, but *I prefer to keep my freedom and ability to think independently, *unlike you.


Liar.
Never said and you will never show I did.
Liar.
Why can't you form an argument without lies?

Think independently?  You cannot conceive of an independent thought.
100% of your thoughts come from FAUX, NEWSMAX, OANN, and similar sources.

IF you were capable of independent thought you wouldn't need to constantly repeat their lies.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Once again, denying where his own "facts" come from and trying to divert the conversation.  A typical leftist tactic which always seems to fail.


Yeah, I know what you mean.
Only FAUX, OANN, and NEWMAX will tell you the truth.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Since that is all you do, and accuse others of your tactics, you would know.


Prove it.
I've shown you to be a liar on this thread, now do me, fool.


----------



## Esdraelon (Sep 26, 2021)

jillian said:


> No one vaccinated has died from covid.







__





						Vaccinated people are dying from the Delta variant, but in small numbers and almost all are over 50, UK data shows
					





					www.msn.com
				



The jab does not keep people from transmitting the virus.  The jab does not guarantee survival once one gets the virus.  If the data is to be trusted, then far more deaths occur in the unvaxxed population but those who have been vaxxed but STILL get sick with covid seem to have a higher chance of dying of covid.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Figures that this would be the best you can come up with.  Lame as usual, and stupid.


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the article in the OP....

129 vaxxed inmates out of 185 came down with covid. Almost 70%. Compared to 39 unvaxxed inmates out of 42, almost 93%.

That shows vaxxed inmates did better. 70% to 93%.

Out of the 129 vaxxed inmates who came down with covid, 1 was serious enough to require being hospitalized. That's 0.78%. Compared to 3 of the 39 unvaxxed inmates who came down with covid, or 7.7%.

Again, that shows vaxxed inmates did better. 0.78% to 7.7%.

The one vaxxed case who was hospitalized, survived. That's a 0% death rate. As did 2 of the 3 unvaxxed who were also hospitalized. A death rate of 2.6%.

This was too small of a sample to be meaningful as we know more than 0% vaxxed have died from covid. Though larger samples in other studies show vaxxed still fare better than unvaxxed.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> To actually mock, one needs a superior position which you totally lack.  The only superior position you hold is your limitless stupidity and not knowing when you should stop proving your stupidity.


Faun lies watch out for her.....


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


>


Lost for words Fauny?.....maybe you can't come up with another lie?....
The most dishonest poster on USMB...watch out for fauny.....


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Lost for words Fauny?.....maybe you can't come up with another lie?....
> The most dishonest poster on USMB...watch out for fauny.....


Thanks for letting me know I get under your skin.


----------



## Mousterian (Sep 27, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'seem to have a higher chance of dying? 
Seems to me, you're logic's flawed, and the vax gives such a clear advantage in avoiding getting the damn thing at all, it's a no-brainer. Can you tell your brain (wherever it is) to go get the shot?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 27, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, and? 

How many of these vaccinated died or suffered life changing effects?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Sep 27, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Plenty........Here's one way the numbers are being manipulated.
> 
> Trust the Science? CDC Counts People Who Died Within 14 Days ...​


Source.........................Info wars?


DukeU said:


> Many are dying from the vaccine.
> 
> 
> CDC says roughly 4,100 people have been hospitalized or died ...​



The total number of individuals who died after contracting Covid-19 despite vaccination is 750.
76% of hospitalizations and deaths from breakthrough cases occurred in people over the age of 65.
That's less than 0.1% of the 700,000 that were unvaccinated.
https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=Awr...ion.html/RK=2/RS=ZITLm2Hbz10jFLRMcRORcIqdZ78-


DukeU said:


> Nearly 11,000 Deaths After COVID Vaccines Reported to CDC, as ...​


*Reports of death after COVID-19 vaccination are rare*. More than 386 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through September 20, 2021. During this time, VAERS received 7,899 reports of death (0.0020%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine. FDA requires healthcare providers to report any death after COVID-19 vaccination to VAERS, even if it’s unclear whether the vaccine was the cause. *Reports of adverse events to VAERS following vaccination, including deaths, do not necessarily mean that a vaccine caused a health problem. *A review of available clinical information, including death certificates, autopsy, and medical records, has not established a causal link to COVID-19 vaccines. 
www.*cdc*.gov › coronavirus › 2019-ncov​


DukeU said:


> Hardly any reports of Covid-19 deaths, but many of deaths ...​


 Nothing but bloggers interpreting/inflating actual reports.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 27, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why are you lying? Or are you just stupid?


Why are you?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> OHHHHHHH
> 
> I'm rubber and you're glue
> What you say bounce off me and sticks to you...
> ...


And you address the topic of his thread with your every post, right?  What a juvenile moron with nothing to say except attempt to put forth insults.  Which only insults yourself  by showing your lack of intelligence.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> My faults are many but refusing to admit them is not one.
> 
> You've posted no thoughts.
> Just lies claimed as true.
> THAT is what's wrong with you.


Another of your faults, not admitting how stupid you are and failing to recognize those from someone else.  True mark of an inferior mind.

BTW, FYI that is a thought about you.  You seem unable to recognize any thought, even your own.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> And yet, here you are caring and responding.
> 
> What a maroon!
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Once again, projecting your own actions onto others and not even seeing the idiocy of your claims.  Your IQ=0


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> The link says that 70% of fully vaccinated prisoners came down with the virus. Another study in Massachusetts showed that 74% of fully vaccinated people caught the virus.


So?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Liar.
> Never said and you will never show I did.
> Liar.
> Why can't you form an argument without lies?
> ...


Here is a hint that would improve your attempts at arguing:  make sure of your facts before exposing your stupidity.  You need to have some proof of what you vomit up as your claimed facts.  You know absolutely nothing about me except what you make up in your own little lying mind.  You continue to spew your hate of those that are above you (and they are legion).  You cannot reconcile yourself to the fact that anyone would dare disagree with you, egotist that you are.

In other words, try to learn to live with your limited mind and stick to playing with that shiny object in the corner.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Prove it.
> I've shown you to be a liar on this thread, now do me, fool.


You just did it to yourself.  The only thing that you have PROVEN, is that you are a fool and a liar.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun lies watch out for her.....


Judicious us of toilet paper takes care of her.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> You mean your partial sentences and incomplete thoughts?
> Partial truth intended to mislead is still a lie, liar.


There are now around 8000 deaths shortly after receiving vaccines and even though many of those were from months ago, the CDC hasn't even tried to figure out why any of these people died. Why? The only answer is that they are in the midst of a get everyone vaccinated agenda and they can't have anything get in the way of that. Best to claim, "they could have died from anything".


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Not talking about them, talking about your lies.


The left are spreading misinformation by purposely not telling the American public that 8000 people have died shortly after the vaccine and tens of thousands have experienced serious adverse medical reactions to the vaccines.





__





						Unexpected and heartbreaking: Thousands flood ABC affiliate’s Facebook page with vaccination horror stories
					

An ABC news fishing expedition on Facebook took a startling turn over the weekend, after a reporter asked readers to share stories of loved ones who died of Covid after refusing or delaying to get the vaccine.  Instead, thousands of readers reported of loved ones who died after vaccination and...




					iowa.forums.rivals.com


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 27, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> Okay, and?
> 
> How many of these vaccinated died or suffered life changing effects?


What? Are you now finally acknowledging that 8000 people have died from the vaccines and tens of thousands have suffered severe medical reactions to the vaccine?


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 27, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> So?


It is possible that the other percentages who did not come down with the virus didn't so because they weren't exposed enough, which would mean that if you are exposed enough, 100% of fully vaccinated people would come down with and spread Covid. At any rate, we have seen that AT LEAST 70% of fully vaccinated people still come down with and spread the virus despite being fully vaccinated. Which means it is rather very dishonest to blame the unvaccinated for the spread of the virus when 70% - 100% of fully vaccinated people also spread the virus. Therefore, vaccine mandates, passports, and the refusal to let unvaccinated people into establishments is very misguided because the vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> Thanks for letting me know I get under your skin.


yes....Liars do that....


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> The left are spreading misinformation by purposely not telling the American public that 8000 people have died shortly after the vaccine and tens of thousands have experienced serious adverse medical reactions to the vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8000 out of 390 million is: 0.0000205128

Get jabbed.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> yes....Liars do that....


That means you get under your own skin too.

 

G'head, tell me again how there were *159 million* full-time employees in 2019...

​


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> That means you get under your own skin too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey did you just get your lazy welfare butt up????


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Hey did you just get your lazy welfare butt up????


LOLOL 

Nah, I took a personal day off.

Now where's your "159 million full time employees?"


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> 8000 out of 390 million is: 0.0000205128
> 
> Get jabbed.


So you, the egotist that you are, are alright with the lies as long as the n umber is what you consider small.  That makes you a want to be murderer.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> So you, the egotist that you are, are alright with the lies as long as the n umber is what you consider small.  That makes you a want to be murderer.


What lies?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> It is possible that the other percentages who did not come down with the virus didn't so because they weren't exposed enough, which would mean that if you are exposed enough, 100% of fully vaccinated people would come down with and spread Covid. At any rate, we have seen that AT LEAST 70% of fully vaccinated people still come down with and spread the virus despite being fully vaccinated. Which means it is rather very dishonest to blame the unvaccinated for the spread of the virus when 70% - 100% of fully vaccinated people also spread the virus. Therefore, vaccine mandates, passports, and the refusal to let unvaccinated people into establishments is very misguided because the vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do.


I took the J&J vaccine in May 2021.  I came down with COVID in late August.  Apparently, I also gave it to my wife. Both of us were given the monoclonal antibodies.  She is much healthier than I am and missed two days work, one of which was to get the antibodies. She tested positive on Sunday and worked Monday.  On Thursday after the monoclonal antibodies infusion, she was tired and stayed in bed rather than working.  The vaccines don't work 100% but no one ever claimed they did.

My daughter's boss had a husband who came down with COVID after never taking the vaccine, and spent spent two weeks in the hospital and is still on supplemental oxygen at home, where he cannot work. 

Who came out better, the vaccinated or the unvaccinated?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> What lies?


All the ones you blindly believe.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> 8000 out of 390 million is: 0.0000205128
> 
> Get jabbed.


LOL. So, now you are admitting that there really are 8000? Remember, those are just deaths and they are only just deaths in the US, not worldwide. And, those aren't the numbers for serious adverse medical reactions to the vaccines, which number in the tens of thousands - just in the US alone.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> All the ones you blindly believe.


So none. Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. So, now you are admitting that there really are 8000? Remember, those are just deaths and they are only just deaths in the US, not worldwide. And, those aren't the numbers for serious adverse medical reactions to the vaccines, which number in the tens of thousands - just in the US alone.


What do you mean I'm "now admitting?" That's a lie insinuating I ever denied the number of deaths reported following a vaccination shot.

And yes, those are just the deaths reported in the U.S. ... so how many have died globally?


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 27, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I took the J&J vaccine in May 2021.  I came down with COVID in late August.  Apparently, I also gave it to my wife. Both of us were given the monoclonal antibodies.  She is much healthier than I am and missed two days work, one of which was to get the antibodies. She tested positive on Sunday and worked Monday.  On Thursday after the monoclonal antibodies infusion, she was tired and stayed in bed rather than working.  The vaccines don't work 100% but no one ever claimed they did.
> 
> My daughter's boss had a husband who came down with COVID after never taking the vaccine, and spent spent two weeks in the hospital and is still on supplemental oxygen at home, where he cannot work.
> 
> Who came out better, the vaccinated or the unvaccinated?


I just want the left to admit the truth. I'm fine with the truth that vaccines greatly reduce hospitalizations and deaths. But, the left want to cover up the truth that 8,000 people in the US alone have died from the vaccines, tens of thousands of people in the US alone had had very serious adverse medical reactions to the vaccines, and that the vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do, meaning that the fully vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do which means that blaming the unvaccinated for the spread of the virus is misinformation, requiring vaccines passports to enter establishments is misinformation, and forcing people to get a vaccine which has killed 8,000 people just in the US alone and caused very serious adverse medical reactions to tens of thousands more is just plain wrong. You can't force people to get a vaccine that has been harmful to many and yet the left do their best at not informing the public of the whole truth.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Sep 27, 2021)

jillian said:


> Did you intentionally omit the part where it protects against s
> 
> did you intentionally omit the part where the title of the article says it protects against severe disease? Of course you did
> 
> ...


Lying loon sounds good. That degrades the loon. An arctic loon cooed to me when I picked one up who was stranded on a beach one day, looking for birds with binoculars with a group of people. I sheltered him from the wind, when I carried him. That bird appreciated that.  I found a body of water to put him in so he could take off, flying again. The term needs to be, Lewd liars. They are unlearned, low, hence vicious with their mouth, according to the Saxon. Their mouths' are full of guile. They are making people think that it is pointless to be vaccinated.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Nah, I took a personal day off.
> 
> Now where's your "159 million full time employees?"


Sitting at home like you....waiting for Trump to come back....


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Sitting at home like you....waiting for Trump to come back....


So you _think_ 159 million full time workers cashed in a PTO day today?

That's even crazier than your lies that there are 159 million full-time workers.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> So none. Thanks for confirming what I already suspected.


That you have no idea what the truth is?  That is obvious.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> So you _think_ 159 million full time workers cashed in a PTO day today?
> 
> That's even crazier than your lies that there are 159 million full-time workers.


There would be if your democrats were not paying people not to work.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> So you _think_ 159 million full time workers cashed in a PTO day today?
> 
> That's even crazier than your lies that there are 159 million full-time workers.


Yeah that's it....idiot...did you graduate from HS?....


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> That you have no idea what the truth is?  That is obvious.


Oh, look ... you prove to be too stupid to comprehend the word, "none."

This is my shocked face -->


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> There would be if your democrats were not paying people not to work.


There weren't 159 full-time employees in 2019 either. You claiming Trump was paying them to not work?


----------



## Likkmee (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> There weren't 159 full-time employees in 2019 either. You claiming Trump was paying them to not work?


Was Que tsar invovled in any way ?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> Oh, look ... you prove to be too stupid to comprehend the word, "none."
> 
> This is my shocked face -->


Just trying to drop to y our level to try and understand why  you lie so much.  Might have to have my brain removed to make it.


----------



## Ivan88 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> I didn't say vaccines don't protect anyone.
> 
> With ass-backwards thinking skills you demonstrate, you must be a conservative. Am I right?


Well, that is an improvement.  If their corona/covid shots don't protect folks, then why have them? And, why do our glorious peoples leaders constantly lie on this issue. And why are the creators of these injections exempt from all liability for the damages they are causing?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> There weren't 159 full-time employees in 2019 either. You claiming Trump was paying them to not work?


No, the democrats were already trying to do that.  You know, Biden and his criminal crew backed by the political CDC and Fauci.

BTW, where did your claim come from?  I see no citation of facts, but then you always ignore facts.

Kind of like a rabid dog ignores any help offered.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Just trying to drop to y our level to try and understand why  you lie so much.  Might have to have my brain removed to make it.


Yet when challenged to produce any, you came up empty.

Sucks to be you.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Ivan88 said:


> Well, that is an improvement.  If their corona/covid shots don't protect folks, then why have them? And, why do our glorious peoples leaders constantly lie on this issue. And why are the creators of these injections exempt from all liability for the damages they are causing?


Maybe you need a dictionary?

I said I didn't say vaccines don't protect anyone.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> No, the democrats were already trying to do that.  You know, Biden and his criminal crew backed by the political CDC and Fauci.
> 
> BTW, where did your claim come from?  I see no citation of facts, but then you always ignore facts.
> 
> Kind of like a rabid dog ignores any help offered.


But Democrats weren't paying people to not work in 2019. So now what's your excuse for why we didn't have 159 million full time workers that year?

As far as my claim there weren't 159 million employed in 2019, that's in the chart I posted.


----------



## Ivan88 (Sep 27, 2021)

So, it is it Faun's position that Corona.Covid injections protect people?


----------



## krichton (Sep 27, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I just want the left to admit the truth. I'm fine with the truth that vaccines greatly reduce hospitalizations and deaths. But, the left want to cover up the truth that 8,000 people in the US alone have died from the vaccines, tens of thousands of people in the US alone had had very serious adverse medical reactions to the vaccines, and that the vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do, meaning that the fully vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do which means that blaming the unvaccinated for the spread of the virus is misinformation, requiring vaccines passports to enter establishments is misinformation, and forcing people to get a vaccine which has killed 8,000 people just in the US alone and caused very serious adverse medical reactions to tens of thousands more is just plain wrong. You can't force people to get a vaccine that has been harmful to many and yet the left do their best at not informing the public of the whole truth.



If 8k people have died from the vaccine then it shouldn't be very difficult to provide actual evidence detailing this. Go.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 27, 2021)

krichton said:


> If 8k people have died from the vaccine then it shouldn't be very difficult to provide actual evidence detailing this. Go.


Definitely. Let's go. Why won't the CDC tell us what these people died of? I mean some of these people have been dead months and yet the CDC either isn't investigating at all, is incompetent as hell, or are just plain stonewalling because they don't want Americans to know the truth because it will interfere with their push to get everyone vaccinated. They haven't even figured out why one of these people died, let alone 7,899 (OK, I rounded up to 8,000), which is a one week old figure.

"More than 386 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through September 20, 2021. During this time, VAERS received 7,899 reports of death (0.0020%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine."











						COVID-19 Vaccination
					

COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> Yet when challenged to produce any, you came up empty.
> 
> Sucks to be you.


And when you are challenged, you resort to BS attacks which prove that you in reality have nothing to contribute.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> But Democrats weren't paying people to not work in 2019. So now what's your excuse for why we didn't have 159 million full time workers that year?
> 
> As far as my claim there weren't 159 million employed in 2019, that's in the chart I posted.


The chart you posted without any citations.  Somehow not believable, as are any of your claims.

BTW, the democrats (your masters) have been trying to increase the number of unemployed for years, not just starting in 2019 or 2020 or 2021.  You really are stupid if you continue to claim otherwise.  But that is a given how stupid you are.  Your posts give ample proof of that.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And when you are challenged, you resort to BS attacks which prove that you in reality have nothing to contribute.


LOLOL

*Faun: *_what ya got?_

*catman: *_nuttin'_

*Faun: *


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> The vaccinated are the super spreaders, since they experience fewer symptoms.  Since they experience fewer symptoms, they unknowingly spread Sars cov 2



You are a liar and an idiotic ignorant moron. Wheres your evidence for that ridiculous brain fart.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> The chart you posted without any citations.  Somehow not believable, as are any of your claims.
> 
> BTW, the democrats (your masters) have been trying to increase the number of unemployed for years, not just starting in 2019 or 2020 or 2021.  You really are stupid if you continue to claim otherwise.  But that is a given how stupid you are.  Your posts give ample proof of that.


LOLOL

If you weren't such a raging imbecile, you could have just clicked on the link on the chart I posted to see the citation I claimed.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And you address the topic of his thread with your every post, right?  What a juvenile moron with nothing to say except attempt to put forth insults.  Which only insults yourself  by showing your lack of intelligence.


The insults are a response Querdeken.
Try being honest and discussing without lying and you'll find my just cuddly.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> *Faun: *_what ya got?_
> 
> ...


There is that massive, unearned, ego of yours again.  And the attack when anyone disagrees with you.

You seem to think(?) that you are always right, make that correct as you hate the right.  In fact, all it makes you is pitiful.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> The insults are a response Querdeken.
> Try being honest and discussing without lying and you'll find my just cuddly.


Since you refuse to listen to or understand I will pass.  I don't need y our brand of hate in my life.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 27, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> What? Are you now finally acknowledging that 8000 people have died from the vaccines and tens of thousands have suffered severe medical reactions to the vaccine?



No. 

Read what I wrote. 

I'm saying people who get vaccinated, when they get the coronavirus, will have more chances of coming out of that virus without problems.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Another of your faults, not admitting how stupid you are and failing to recognize those from someone else.  True mark of an inferior mind.
> 
> BTW, FYI that is a thought about you.  You seem unable to recognize any thought, even your own.


Please Querdeken.  In this thread alone all you've done is lie and use stupidity to cover your lies.

BUT, since we're recognizing stupidity...

"Another of your faults, not admitting how stupid you are and failing to recognize those from someone else."

Well, just for you I'll correct one of those blamed faults...
I hereby recognize your stupidity and the big S you wear on your chest pretending it means something else.
Your stupidity know no bounds and your willingness to believe any lie makes it worse.

THERE!  See.  Self improvement.  Just what I do.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You are a liar and an idiotic ignorant moron. Wheres your evidence for that ridiculous brain fart.


You are correct that no lefty here will deny the notion that vaccinated people experience fewer or less symptoms than unvaxxed do, and that no lefty here is willing to connect this to the notion that vaccinated people are less likely than unvaxxed to know when they are infected and therefore spreading the virus.  It's really a no brainer, but you are correct that no lefty will connect these two things.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> No.
> 
> Read what I wrote.
> 
> I'm saying people who get vaccinated, when they get the coronavirus, will have more chances of coming out of that virus without problems.


You don't know that and there is no proof that it is so.  The vaccine went into distribution without sufficient testing and no knowledge of the long range effects.  The problem is with zealots like you who believe whatever they are told.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Please Querdeken.  In this thread alone all you've done is lie and use stupidity to cover your lies.
> 
> BUT, since we're recognizing stupidity...
> 
> ...


You must be related to Faun.  You are both liars and to stupid to realize it.  Just continue your blah blah blah and thinking you made a point.  You failed again.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> I'm crushed.
> I wasn't done bitch slapping you.


Your mentality is crushed.  ;And to do any "bitch slapping" would imply that you are indeed a bitch.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You don't know that and there is no proof that it is so.  The vaccine went into distribution without sufficient testing and no knowledge of the long range effects.  The problem is with zealots like you who believe whatever they are told.



Fucking hell. You just jumped into a conversation, you have no idea why I said what I said, and you go off calling me a "zealot". Fuck you.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Once again, projecting your own actions onto others and not even seeing the idiocy of your claims.  Your IQ=0


Is this seriously the best you can do?
Projecting...please.

You lied again and again.
and got the respect you gave.

You want respect, be respectful.
Don't lie.
Mistakes are fine when you own up to them but lying and standing on those lies?

You're being disrespectful and you hate getting it back.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Your mentality is crushed.  ;And to do any "bitch slapping" would imply that you are indeed a bitch.


See.
You can't help but lie bitch.
The bitch, Querdeken, is the one getting slapped and
You been slapped.

BTW...

Didn't you ignore me?
Don't want my "hate" in your life.
You see, slappy, I own you.
You can no more stay away than a meth-head from their glass.
It's OK, you're not the first, won't be the last.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Here is a hint that would improve your attempts at arguing:  make sure of your facts before exposing your stupidity.  You need to have some proof of what you vomit up as your claimed facts.  You know absolutely nothing about me except what you make up in your own little lying mind.  You continue to spew your hate of those that are above you (and they are legion).  You cannot reconcile yourself to the fact that anyone would dare disagree with you, egotist that you are.
> 
> In other words, try to learn to live with your limited mind and stick to playing with that shiny object in the corner.


Please little Querdeken...
You lied, again.
Got called on your lie, again
Now you're trying to escape the label of ASSCLOWN OF THE YEAR
you so rightly deserve.
ASSCLOWN.

Lying isn't disagreeing, lying is just lying.  Liar.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You just did it to yourself.  The only thing that you have PROVEN, is that you are a fool and a liar.


I need prove nothing.
The proof of you being the lar you are is in every thread you join.
Anybody want to see the ASSCLOWN's lies?
Just look up.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 27, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> There are now around 8000 deaths shortly after receiving vaccines and even though many of those were from months ago, the CDC hasn't even tried to figure out why any of these people died. Why? The only answer is that they are in the midst of a get everyone vaccinated agenda and they can't have anything get in the way of that. Best to claim, "they could have died from anything".


Irrelevant, and untrue.

This discussion, as you well know, is about your false claim that 70% of the vaccinated got sick while none of the unvaccinated fell ill.

Try staying on topic on your own thread.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 27, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> The left are spreading misinformation by purposely not telling the American public that 8000 people have died shortly after the vaccine and tens of thousands have experienced serious adverse medical reactions to the vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of 300M+ vaccinations 8k dead but none as a direct result of the vaccination.

Of the unvaccinated, only 33M+ sick with 700k dead and millions remain seriously ill.

There's the information.
Because you pick a tiny irrelevancy and blow it up doesn't mean the "left" has done anything.
It only means you need to change your information sources.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> There is that massive, unearned, ego of yours again.  And the attack when anyone disagrees with you.
> 
> You seem to think(?) that you are always right, make that correct as you hate the right.  In fact, all it makes you is pitiful.


Poor, baby. 

Whichever con currently has the set of shared balls, please pass 'em to catman. He desperately needs a pair.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> Fucking hell. You just jumped into a conversation, you have no idea why I said what I said, and you go off calling me a "zealot". Fuck you.


Your response, complete with profanity, exposes that you are exactly what I said you are.

BTW, I have followed the conversation all along, proving you to either being wrong or a liar.

Think about it, if your mind truly works.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Is this seriously the best you can do?
> Projecting...please.
> 
> You lied again and again.
> ...


Speaking for yourself again?  Or just about yourself?

I have no respect for you with postings like yours.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> See.
> You can't help but lie bitch.
> The bitch, Querdeken, is the one getting slapped and
> You been slapped.
> ...


You seem well informed on faults, except for your own.

You feel belittled because you are.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Please little Querdeken...
> You lied, again.
> Got called on your lie, again
> Now you're trying to escape the label of ASSCLOWN OF THE YEAR
> ...


You would know all about lying, since that is all you are capable of.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> I need prove nothing.
> The proof of you being the lar you are is in every thread you join.
> Anybody want to see the ASSCLOWN's lies?
> Just look up.


To do what, see you?

BTW, you really need to either expand or get a vocabulary, moron.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> Poor, baby.
> 
> Whichever con currently has the set of shared balls, please pass 'em to catman. He desperately needs a pair.


Why?  You still wishing that I would use them on you?

Just an observation for you, you are insipid along with being idiotic and egotistical.

You and your  twin Dadoalex seem to share the same lack of a brain, perhaps you should co-post and save some bandwidth as both of you post nothing of value and ignore any facts that don't agree with your hate of your betters.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Why?  You still wishing that I would use them on you?
> 
> Just an observation for you, you are insipid along with being idiotic and egotistical.
> 
> You and your  twin Dadoalex seem to share the same lack of a brain, perhaps you should co-post and save some bandwidth as both of you post nothing of value and ignore any facts that don't agree with your hate of your betters.


^^^ Behold a pompous, pretentious twit believing he can turn flatulence into Shakespeare.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> ^^^ Behold a pompous, pretentious twit believing he can turn flatulence into Shakespeare.


Behold, the ego trying vainly to turn truth into her own twisted language.

If you had gotten out ot first grade you may have had a chance to respond in a meaningful manner, but that is to much to expect from the puppy puppet.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Behold, the ego trying vainly to turn truth into her own twisted language.
> 
> If you had gotten out ot first grade you may have had a chance to respond in a meaningful manner, but that is to much to expect from the puppy puppet.


Cries the Karen who offers nothing but more flatulence.


----------



## night_son (Sep 27, 2021)

jillian said:


> No one vaccinated has died from covid.
> 
> why do you freaks spend all your time lying?
> 
> oh right. Because you’re lying freaks



The blonde is showing through your dye job.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Your response, complete with profanity, exposes that you are exactly what I said you are.
> 
> BTW, I have followed the conversation all along, proving you to either being wrong or a liar.
> 
> Think about it, if your mind truly works.



Bye


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Sep 27, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Sitting at home like you....waiting for Trump to come back....Dems are wanting to spread covid 19 and other variants.  Precision, upper cervical spesific only chiropractic will protect people from the virus. Prevention is important. I talk about that on other comments. Israelite's have found that natural immunity is better. The care I talk about can improve your immunity up to 200%


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> Cries the Karen who offers nothing but more flatulence.


That flatulence must be your own breath inside your mask.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bye


Hopefully you really mean it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> That flatulence must be your own breath inside your mask.


How sad. Poor Peewee stretches his _mighty _wit to its extreme limit but maxed out with ...


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> How sad. Poor Peewee stretches his _mighty _wit to its extreme limit but maxed out with ...


Yes puppy puppet, that is exactly what you do, especially when you think, incorrectly as usual, that you are being half witty. Poor puppy puppet


----------



## Ivan88 (Sep 27, 2021)

Rambunctious said:
"Sitting at home like you....waiting for Trump to come back....Dems are wanting to spread covid 19 and other variants. Precision, upper cervical specific only chiropractic will protect people from the virus."

Coughing the plegm out of your throat will prevent it from being recycled or going into the lungs.  Letting that stuff stay in the throat will cause an infection to begin in the throat.  At first sign of sore throat, gargle the crud out of it's lodging place in the throat.
Somebody got a USA patent on the Corona/Covid stuff long before we heard anything about a panicdemic. They made the makers of those injections exempt from all liability for the harm they cause. The tests are bogus, and most the doctors, drug gurus and politicians are lying about this thing from beginning to end, which they are hoping to coincide with our deaths from their loving care.


----------



## vege57 (Sep 28, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what percentage of vaccinate people are being hospitalised when they do get it. compared to the unvaccinated . that's the important stat ?


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 28, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> No.
> 
> Read what I wrote.
> 
> I'm saying people who get vaccinated, when they get the coronavirus, will have more chances of coming out of that virus without problems.


Yes, but 8000 people have died from the vaccine, tens of thousands have had serious adverse reactions to the vaccine, and the vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 28, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Irrelevant, and untrue.
> 
> This discussion, as you well know, is about your false claim that 70% of the vaccinated got sick while none of the unvaccinated fell ill.
> 
> Try staying on topic on your own thread.


Ummmmmmmmmmmmm, I provided a link proving it. I also provided a separate link to where the CDC itself found 74% of a large Massachusetts group contracted the virus after being fully vaccinated. Please try to keep up.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 28, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Out of 300M+ vaccinations 8k dead but none as a direct result of the vaccination.
> 
> Of the unvaccinated, only 33M+ sick with 700k dead and millions remain seriously ill.
> 
> ...


Ummmmmmmmmmm, maybe you can provide proof of what these 8000 people died from.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 28, 2021)

vege57 said:


> And what percentage of vaccinate people are being hospitalised when they do get it. compared to the unvaccinated . that's the important stat ?


I'm saying that the vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do. So, therefore, there is no need to have vaccine passports or to ban the unvaccinated from places since the vaccinated are also spreading the virus and that it is unfair and dishonest to blame the unvaccinated for spreading the virus when the vaccinated are also spreading the virus.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Yes, but 8000 people have died from the vaccine, tens of thousands have had serious adverse reactions to the vaccine, and the vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do.


Out of 390 million jabs. Still a death rate of just 0.0000205128.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I'm saying that the vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do.


That's absolutely untrue. While the vaccine can't prevent an individual from contracting the virus, it does help fight it off. Meaning overall, vaxxed people are not infected as long as unvaxxed. Shorter infection times reduces spreading the virus.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Yes puppy puppet, that is exactly what you do, especially when you think, incorrectly as usual, that you are being half witty. Poor puppy puppet


You poor schlub, you got no game. Channeling Peewee Herman really is the best you can do and that's just boring. Back to emoticons for you.


----------



## krichton (Sep 28, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Definitely. Let's go. Why won't the CDC tell us what these people died of? I mean some of these people have been dead months and yet the CDC either isn't investigating at all, is incompetent as hell, or are just plain stonewalling because they don't want Americans to know the truth because it will interfere with their push to get everyone vaccinated. They haven't even figured out why one of these people died, let alone 7,899 (OK, I rounded up to 8,000), which is a one week old figure.
> 
> "More than 386 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through September 20, 2021. During this time, VAERS received 7,899 reports of death (0.0020%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine."
> 
> ...



So if anyone dies some time after receiving a vaccine then it's automatically due to the vaccine?  Have you ever heard of the expression, "causation doesn't equal correlation?" During the pfizer trials 6 ppl died after taking the vaccine.  It turns out 4 of those 6 ppl received a placebo.  Does this mean placebos are killing people?!?  Stop the nonsense already.  VAERS is not evidence, it's a convenient talking point for right wingers and antivaxxers.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> You poor schlub, you got no game. Channeling Peewee Herman really is the best you can do and that's just boring. Back to emoticons for you.


Emoji's are always the best you can do.  BTW, who is this Peewee Herman icon of yours?  Personal hero to be emulated by you, puppy puppet?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 28, 2021)

krichton said:


> So if anyone dies some time after receiving a vaccine then it's automatically due to the vaccine?  Have you ever heard of the expression, "causation doesn't equal correlation?" During the pfizer trials 6 ppl died after taking the vaccine.  It turns out 4 of those 6 ppl received a placebo.  Does this mean placebos are killing people?!?  Stop the nonsense already.  VAERS is not evidence, it's a convenient talking point for right wingers and antivaxxers.


I have seen reports in the media that traffic accidents and the deaths resulting from those are Covid caused.  My own son died shortly after receiving the covid jabs.  And you expect me to believe what the government and their ever changing healthcare department of miss-information say?  And then you deny the number of people who died as if that makes it better?  Foolish and fake, just like the liberals want you to believe


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> That's absolutely untrue. While the vaccine can't prevent an individual from contracting the virus, it does help fight it off. Meaning overall, vaxxed people are not infected as long as unvaxxed. Shorter infection times reduces spreading the virus.


Just for once, provide some proof of your claims, if you can.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> Out of 390 million jabs. Still a death rate of just 0.0000205128.


So you are admitting that it is not safe.  A big confession from you puppy puppet.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> Out of 390 million jabs. Still a death rate of just 0.0000205128.


8,000 deaths and that doesn't even take into account tens of thousands of people who have had severe adverse reactions. And all of that is just in the US.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> That's absolutely untrue. While the vaccine can't prevent an individual from contracting the virus, it does help fight it off. Meaning overall, vaxxed people are not infected as long as unvaxxed. Shorter infection times reduces spreading the virus.


Science has proven that this thing spreads because people are spreading it before they even develop symptoms, often with no symptoms at all. So, that makes your post rather irrelevant. If you spread the virus you spread the virus. That's what this is all about. People shouldn't be out there spreading the virus. The left seem to think that the unvaccinated shouldn't be allowed to spread the virus but are perfectly fine with the vaccinated spreading the virus.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 28, 2021)

krichton said:


> So if anyone dies some time after receiving a vaccine then it's automatically due to the vaccine?  Have you ever heard of the expression, "causation doesn't equal correlation?" During the pfizer trials 6 ppl died after taking the vaccine.  It turns out 4 of those 6 ppl received a placebo.  Does this mean placebos are killing people?!?  Stop the nonsense already.  VAERS is not evidence, it's a convenient talking point for right wingers and antivaxxers.


If these people died from other things don't you think the CDC has a duty to investigate and tell us what these people died from? These are not people who fell down the stairs shortly after vaccination or were in car crashes. Most all of these reports were made by medical professionals who found the deaths mysterious, not simply a list of everyone who died after being vaccinated. Why isn't the CDC finding out the exact causes of death? Many of these died months ago. There are not that many people who die from mysterious circumstances.


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Sep 28, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Sitting at home like you....waiting for Trump to come back....


yes .


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> 8,000 deaths and that doesn't even take into account tens of thousands of people who have had severe adverse reactions. And all of that is just in the US.


Death rate is about:

0.00002051282 (about 600 times more likely to die from covid)

I'm not aware of adverse reactions lasting but even if we go with 50,000 dead and suffering from a severe reaction, we're still looking at about:

0.00012820512

While the [IFR] death rate of covid is about:

0.012420026

and that figure, unlike the second figure, is just deaths. Factor in people who get very sick from covid and that number is significantly higher.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/planning-scenarios.html


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Science has proven that this thing spreads because people are spreading it before they even develop symptoms, often with no symptoms at all. So, that makes your post rather irrelevant. If you spread the virus you spread the virus. That's what this is all about. People shouldn't be out there spreading the virus. The left seem to think that the unvaccinated shouldn't be allowed to spread the virus but are perfectly fine with the vaccinated spreading the virus.


Not true. It doesn't matter when people start showing symptoms, if they develop symptoms at all. People who've been vaccinated will still fight it off quicker. The shorter it's in someone's body, the less chance of spreading it. Especially for those who are asymptomatic.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> If these people died from other things don't you think the CDC has a duty to investigate and tell us what these people died from? These are not people who fell down the stairs shortly after vaccination or were in car crashes. Most all of these reports were made by medical professionals who found the deaths mysterious, not simply a list of everyone who died after being vaccinated. Why isn't the CDC finding out the exact causes of death? Many of these died months ago. There are not that many people who die from mysterious circumstances.


I'm not aware if the CDC is investigating these deaths. From what I've seen, they're just echoing what's being reported to VAERS.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 28, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Yes, but 8000 people have died from the vaccine, tens of thousands have had serious adverse reactions to the vaccine, and the vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do.



And yet the number of deaths is going down, the number of people clogging up hospitals is going down, which is where the real danger lies.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 28, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You must be related to Faun.  You are both liars and to stupid to realize it.  Just continue your blah blah blah and thinking you made a point.  You failed again.


Hey!  Don't blame me, you called yourself stupid.
I just agreed because the evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 28, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Speaking for yourself again?  Or just about yourself?
> 
> I have no respect for you with postings like yours.


Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh

Some Querdeken on the interwebs doesn't respect me!!!!!

What shall I do?????
Wait I know!

I shall command this servant to 



BWAHAHAHAHA
You've said you were ignoring me twice but you come back for more.
I own you bitch!


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 28, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You would know all about lying, since that is all you are capable of.


OMG...What are you, like 11?
If you're gonna dance here you need to do waaaaay better than "I'm rubber, you're glue..."

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
OWNED, you are my bitch,


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 28, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> To do what, see you?
> 
> BTW, you really need to either expand or get a vocabulary, moron.


Look up to see me?

While I can understand the sentiment given the relationship you need not elevate me above mere men.  
Just being my bitch is enough.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 28, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmm, I provided a link proving it. I also provided a separate link to where the CDC itself found 74% of a large Massachusetts group contracted the virus after being fully vaccinated. Please try to keep up.


Continuing the lie by telling half the truth is still lying, liar.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 28, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmm, maybe you can provide proof of what these 8000 people died from.


Maybe you can?
After all, you're the ones saying it was from the shots but here's the thing, in any case...

The death rate following the vaccine is .026 per 1000 vaccines. Deaths from all causes.
Do you know that in 2019 the US death rate was around 8.8 per thousand.

A little math would seem to indicate that those taking the vaccine are dying at a significantly lower rate than the rest of the population.

OUCHEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Death rate is about:
> 
> 0.00002051282 (about 600 times more likely to die from covid)
> 
> ...


I just want the left to admit the truth that over 8000 people in the US alone have died from the vaccines and tens of thousands of people have had *severe* adverse reactions to the vaccines.

Why is it that the left want to talk about 711,222 in the US have died from the virus but only 0.0021% have died from the vaccines?

Why don't they report that 8,164 people have died from the vaccines but only .22% of Americans have died from the virus?

Answer: It doesn't fit their agenda.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Not true. It doesn't matter when people start showing symptoms, if they develop symptoms at all. People who've been vaccinated will still fight it off quicker. The shorter it's in someone's body, the less chance of spreading it. Especially for those who are asymptomatic.


The vaccinated are spreading the virus!


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> I'm not aware if the CDC is investigating these deaths. From what I've seen, they're just echoing what's being reported to VAERS.


Exactly! What is the point of a reporting system if all they do is add up numbers? If over 8000 people have died shortly after getting vaccines, it should be investigated as to why. And don't give me any crap asking how do I know they aren't being investigated because if they were we would know. I mean, if the vaccines are killing people shouldn't this be a top priority? The fact is, they know but they don't want the public to know because it would not be good for their vaccination drive. So, sweep it under the rug.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 29, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> And yet the number of deaths is going down, the number of people clogging up hospitals is going down, which is where the real danger lies.


LOL. Yes, cases are going down in Florida and Texas. Those governors are doing a bang up job, don't you think?


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Continuing the lie by telling half the truth is still lying, liar.


Absolutely, and the left are experts at only telling half truths.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Maybe you can?
> After all, you're the ones saying it was from the shots but here's the thing, in any case...
> 
> The death rate following the vaccine is .026 per 1000 vaccines. Deaths from all causes.
> ...


Over 8000 people have died shortly after getting vaccines. That's what the CDC reports. This is a public health issue. Why aren't they on top of this trying to figure out why these people died? The CDC is responsible for the public's health. If vaccines are dangerous they have an obligation to let us know. So, why are they sitting with their thumbs up their asses merely counting numbers and not investigating what actually killed these people? The public has a right to know what these people died from and no one is investigating because, if they were, then they would be able to tell us and they aren't.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Death rate is about:
> 
> 0.00002051282 (about 600 times more likely to die from covid)
> 
> ...


So, puppy puppet, you are saying that Covid is not nearly as deadly as you on the left would have the world believe.  It is scientific lies to claim otherwise, by your own supplied statistics.  Also, it is not as if we all will never die if we bend to your leftist will.  As a matter of fact, if the government keeps pushing there will likely be a sharp increase in deaths, and not from the virus.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Hey!  Don't blame me, you called yourself stupid.
> I just agreed because the evidence is overwhelming.


Of course to you evidence is whatever you decide, despite the facts to the contrary.  Egotism at it most blatant and mindlessness on full public display.  Not to mention projection of your own problems onto others to make you feel less alone with your lack of brainpower.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Some Querdeken on the interwebs doesn't respect me!!!!!
> 
> ...


I ignore yur opinions and attempted insults because you have to consider the source with an insult.  In your case, it seems all you care about is trying to insult those that you fear and acknowledge your superiors.

The biggest insult you have is your mere existence, little moron.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> OMG...What are you, like 11?
> If you're gonna dance here you need to do waaaaay better than "I'm rubber, you're glue..."
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> OWNED, you are my bitch,


Back to your juvenile attempts at insulting your superiors in an vain attempt to feed your ego?

Speaking of having to get much better at something, try a mirror.

BTW, calling me "bitch" proves you are confused.  It is the other half of your brain who is a self admitted bitch.  That of course is your alter ego Faun.  But you are to stupid to realize that you are owned by me without my even having to try.  You ignore the topic of this thread in your hate and attempts to seem relevant, which you prove with every post you are not.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Look up to see me?
> 
> While I can understand the sentiment given the relationship you need not elevate me above mere men.
> Just being my bitch is enough.


Your  fantasy and lies are showing again.  You said "up" in an obvious lie exposing your inferiority for all to see.

The only thing that you own is depths of your hate and envy.


----------



## krichton (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> If these people died from other things don't you think the CDC has a duty to investigate and tell us what these people died from? These are not people who fell down the stairs shortly after vaccination or were in car crashes. Most all of these reports were made by medical professionals who found the deaths mysterious, not simply a list of everyone who died after being vaccinated. Why isn't the CDC finding out the exact causes of death? Many of these died months ago. There are not that many people who die from mysterious circumstances.



Um no.  They are not all made by medical professionals.  Anyone can make a report, including the patient themself.  And the criteria for making a report has nothing at all to do with the healthcare worker finding the death "mysterious."  They are specifically required to report ALL deaths following vaccination because the vaccines are only authorized for emergency usage.  Normally the criteria would not be this broad, and a lot more strict.  If the CDC finds anything unusual they will investigate it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I just want the left to admit the truth that over 8000 people in the US alone have died from the vaccines and tens of thousands of people have had *severe* adverse reactions to the vaccines.
> 
> Why is it that the left want to talk about 711,222 in the US have died from the virus but only 0.0021% have died from the vaccines?
> 
> ...


For one, 8000 out of some 390 million jabs is very small. Americans have about a 100 times greater chance of dying from covid than from the vaccine.

Why would anyone risk those odds?


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> The vaccinated are spreading the virus!


So are the unvaccinated.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. Yes, cases are going down in Florida and Texas. Those governors are doing a bang up job, don't you think?


Florida maybe. But Texas? They're still up there. So what did those governors do to curb the virus?


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> So, puppy puppet, you are saying that Covid is not nearly as deadly as you on the left would have the world believe.  It is scientific lies to claim otherwise, by your own supplied statistics.  Also, it is not as if we all will never die if we bend to your leftist will.  As a matter of fact, if the government keeps pushing there will likely be a sharp increase in deaths, and not from the virus.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> For one, 8000 out of some 390 million jabs is very small. Americans have about a 100 times greater chance of dying from covid than from the vaccine.
> 
> Why would anyone risk those odds?



Again, it is wrong to only count those that immediately die.
The fake mRNA injection does not necessarily kill right away, but stores bad programming in the memory of T-cells, that can cause a deadly autoimmune response decades later.
Our own exosomes also use the same spike proteins in order to access the same ACE2 receptors in the cells, so then it is very likely these fake mRNA injections will cause our own exosomes to trigger a deadly response.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Again, it is wrong to only count those that immediately die.
> The fake mRNA injection does not necessarily kill right away, but stores bad programming in the memory of T-cells, that can cause a deadly autoimmune response decades later.
> Our own exosomes also use the same spike proteins in order to access the same ACE2 receptors in the cells, so then it is very likely these fake mRNA injections will cause our own exosomes to trigger a deadly response.


Unknown if that's going to be an issue. What is known, is covid is deadly.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> So are the unvaccinated.



So then obviously the only way to end the epidemic is to achieve herd immunity through deliberate infection of those least likely to be harmed.
It would the be over in 2 weeks.  And we can do it any time.
Recovery immunity is real and lasting.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> So then obviously the only way to end the epidemic is to achieve herd immunity through deliberate infection of those least likely to be harmed.
> It would the be over in 2 weeks.  And we can do it any time.
> Recovery immunity is real and lasting.


And millions would die.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Unknown if that's going to be an issue. What is known, is covid is deadly.



No its not.
Covid has never once killed a single person.
The ONLY people who have died have been killed by an over active response by their own immune system, which should be easy to treat and prevent.
When your lungs fill with lymph and you drown intubated on a respirator, that has nothing at all to do with covid-19.
And we know how to prevent all those suffocation deaths.
All you have to do is drain the fluid from the lungs by constantly rotating them, especially face down and head lower than feet.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> No its not.
> Covid has never once killed a single person.
> The ONLY people who have died have been killed by an over active response by their own immune system, which should be easy to treat and prevent.
> When your lungs fill with lymph and you drown intubated on a respirator, that has nothing at all to do with covid-19.
> ...




Fuck off. You're too stupid.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 29, 2021)

krichton said:


> Um no.  They are not all made by medical professionals.  Anyone can make a report, including the patient themself.  And the criteria for making a report has nothing at all to do with the healthcare worker finding the death "mysterious."  They are specifically required to report ALL deaths following vaccination because the vaccines are only authorized for emergency usage.  Normally the criteria would not be this broad, and a lot more strict.  If the CDC finds anything unusual they will investigate it.


What is the point of reporting over 8000 deaths if no one is going to investigate?


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> For one, 8000 out of some 390 million jabs is very small. Americans have about a 100 times greater chance of dying from covid than from the vaccine.
> 
> Why would anyone risk those odds?


Why does the left say that over 700,00 people have died from the virus and only less than one percent have died from the vaccine instead of saying that over 8,000 people have died from the vaccine and only .22% of Americans have died from the virus?


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> So are the unvaccinated.


That's the point. BOTH the vaccinated and the unvaccinated spread the virus so why say that it is the unvaccinated who are spreading the virus when the vaccinated are spreading it to? Why keep out the unvaccinated from a football stadium but allow in 80,000 fully vaccinated who spread the virus? Why fire health care workers for not being vaccinated when the vaccinated health care workers are also spreading the virus? In fact, you could very easily argue that an unvaccinated health care worker who gets tested every week is actually far less likely to spread the virus than a vaccinated health care worker who doesn't get tested.


----------



## krichton (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Not true. It doesn't matter when people start showing symptoms, if they develop symptoms at all. People who've been vaccinated will still fight it off quicker. The shorter it's in someone's body, the less chance of spreading it. Especially for those who are asymptomatic.



in point of fact, the vaccinated begins to clear out the virus after day 7 generally speaking.  This is not the case if you're unvaccinated.  A large study done have also shown that the vaccinated carry a lower viral load on average, although with something like delta a lower viral load may not mean that much since it's still high enough to easily trasmit it.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Florida maybe. But Texas? They're still up there. So what did those governors do to curb the virus?


When the numbers go down they go down. When the numbers go up they go up. What did Trump get wrong and Biden got right? Vaccinations. But, the vaccines weren't around when Trump was president so he couldn't have gotten that wrong.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> And millions would die.



No millions would not die.
We have been over this many times.

If you take Fauci's numbers, then 70% of the population would have to be infected in order to achieve 70%
And he used a 1% lethality figure.
So 1% of 231 million would be 2.3 million deaths.
But he knew that was 

So where did Fauci go wrong, since clearly covid is not unusual, and yet no usual virus ever kills that many when ending with herd immunity?

His first mistake was assuming no one had immunity already inherently.
The vast number of asymptomatic means most people do already have some degree of inherent immunity.
In fact, more than half the population does, especially those under 18.
(There are people claiming kids do not have immunity but the numbers do not lie, and the total deaths in the US under 18, is 464.)








						COVID-19 deaths by age U.S. 2023 | Statista
					

Between the beginning of January 2020 and January 4, 2023, of the 1,087,198 deaths caused by COVID-19 in the United States, around 288,990 had occurred among those aged 85 years and older.




					www.statista.com
				




And then as long as we are going to differentiate by age, we can easily see that those under 40 have about a 400 times lower death rate than those who are dying the most, those over 70.  
So if you only deliberately use variolation on those under 40, you reduce the death toll by a factor of 400.
So then Fauci's 2.3 million turns into only about 6,000.
It is actually far lower than that for various reasons, but there is no need to argue.
Clearly we should have encouraged variolation immediately last March, and used the initial spike to quickly end it.
We could not only have saved over half a million lives in the US alone, but we would have ended it forever, without any variant worries.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Why does the left say that over 700,00 people have died from the virus and only less than one percent have died from the vaccine instead of saying that over 8,000 people have died from the vaccine and only .22% of Americans have died from the virus?


Asked and answered.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> That's the point. BOTH the vaccinated and the unvaccinated spread the virus so why say that it is the unvaccinated who are spreading the virus when the vaccinated are spreading it to? Why keep out the unvaccinated from a football stadium but allow in 80,000 fully vaccinated who spread the virus? Why fire health care workers for not being vaccinated when the vaccinated health care workers are also spreading the virus? In fact, you could very easily argue that an unvaccinated health care worker who gets tested every week is actually far less likely to spread the virus than a vaccinated health care worker who doesn't get tested.


Because,  as has been explained to you, unvaxxed spread it more. Not to mention, vaxxed have better protection from the virus, so even if they catch it at an event like a football game, they're more likely to fight off the virus than someone who's unvaxxed.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> When the numbers go down they go down. When the numbers go up they go up. What did Trump get wrong and Biden got right? Vaccinations. But, the vaccines weren't around when Trump was president so he couldn't have gotten that wrong.


Asking me questions in lieu of answering mine reveals you made up that claim about the Texas & Florida governors.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> No millions would not die.
> We have been over this many times.
> 
> If you take Fauci's numbers, then 70% of the population would have to be infected in order to achieve 70%
> ...


Again, you prove to be too retarded to bother discussing this with.

Claiming less than 6000 would die if we intentionally infected people reveals that.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> In other words, the vaccinated spread the virus.


In your words, Dr. Fraud; not the epidemiologists.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Sep 29, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> The vaccinated are the super spreaders, since they experience fewer symptoms.  Since they experience fewer symptoms, they unknowingly spread Sars cov 2


Post a credible source for this claim.  Your opinion is not credible.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> But the vaccinated die too and the vaccinated spread the virus not only to other vaccinateds but to young children, who also die.


More opinions without evidence.  Your opinions are never credible.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

krichton said:


> Um no.  They are not all made by medical professionals.  Anyone can make a report, including the patient themself.  And the criteria for making a report has nothing at all to do with the healthcare worker finding the death "mysterious."  They are specifically required to report ALL deaths following vaccination because the vaccines are only authorized for emergency usage.  Normally the criteria would not be this broad, and a lot more strict.  If the CDC finds anything unusual they will investigate it.


How does that Kool-Aid taste?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


>


Still can't get beyond using family pictures of yourself for an answer?  Keep trying puppy puppet.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> More opinions without evidence.  Your opinions are never credible.


Are you claiming that if you get the shot you will never die?  It certainly seems so.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Asking me questions in lieu of answering mine reveals you made up that claim about the Texas & Florida governors.


Or did you, since you refuse to answer any questions posed to you?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Unknown if that's going to be an issue. What is known, is covid is deadly.


So is crossing the street and mouthing off to the wrong people.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Asked and answered.



Wrong.
If we had used proper treatments, then covid would have killed no one.
And the deaths from these fake mRNA vaccines may not be known for generations.
They can be storing their harm in T-cell memory.
We already have autoimmune harm like Lupus, arthritis, diabetes, HIV, autism, etc.
This could greatly increase the problems.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Because,  as has been explained to you, unvaxxed spread it more. Not to mention, vaxxed have better protection from the virus, so even if they catch it at an event like a football game, they're more likely to fight off the virus than someone who's unvaxxed.



Wrong.
The fact those vaccinated are less symptomatic means they are much more likely to spread it more.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Again, you prove to be too retarded to bother discussing this with.
> 
> Claiming less than 6000 would die if we intentionally infected people reveals that.



I never claimed less than 6000 would die if we intentionally infected people.
I was showing how far off Fauci's calculations were.
Since over 30k had already died before we could even get started on some sort of herd immunity program, obviously the final total would be higher than that.
The point is you have to include the age differential into any calculations.
For example, only 462 under the age of 18 have died so far.
Which means the young have a huge advantage in resistance.
So if you concentrate deliberate infection to those under 40, you cause deliberate variolation to have an very minor death total.
Far lower than letting the epidemic continue on forever.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Because,  as has been explained to you, unvaxxed spread it more. Not to mention, vaxxed have better protection from the virus, so even if they catch it at an event like a football game, they're more likely to fight off the virus than someone who's unvaxxed.


The unvaxxed do NOT spread it more. When it comes to the spread, there is no benefit to the vaccines. Both the vaccinated and the unvaccinated spread the virus. That's why cases are surging in the most highly vaccinated countries in the world.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 29, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> In your words, Dr. Fraud; not the epidemiologists.


Not Dr. Fraud, Rachelle Walensky from the CDC and the studies from experts she cites. Why do you deny science?

"Today, some of those data were published in CDC’s _Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report (MMWR)_, demonstrating that Delta infection resulted in similarly high SARS-CoV-2 viral loads in vaccinated and unvaccinated people."









						CDC Newsroom
					

Press releases, advisories, telebriefings, transcripts and archives.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 29, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> More opinions without evidence.  Your opinions are never credible.


LOL. You deny that vaccinated people spread the virus to others, including other vaccinated and young children? You deny that children die of Covid? You deny that vaccinated people die of Covid? Really?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. You deny that vaccinated people spread the virus to others, including other vaccinated and young children? You deny that children die of Covid? You deny that vaccinated people die of Covid? Really?


You deny that most people who contract this virus survive?  With or without the shots?  What world do you live in?


----------



## Dirk the Daring (Sep 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> We can't help it.  At least we are vaccinated and not dying when we get it.  You are.  And I love it.



Proof that one doesn't need to be infected with a virus to be a sick individual.


----------



## Dirk the Daring (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Why does the left say that over 700,00 people have died from the virus and only less than one percent have died from the vaccine instead of saying that over 8,000 people have died from the vaccine and only .22% of Americans have died from the virus?



Scary numbers are scary!


----------



## krichton (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> What is the point of reporting over 8000 deaths if no one is going to investigate?



If a pattern emerges from the reports that is out of the ordinary, like myocarditis which they've had several hundred cases of, then a thorough investigation is conducted.  Blood clots in a tiny minority of ppl have also emerged.  This side effect is a lot rarer, but when there were 6 cases of it, the CDC investigated and paused J&J usage. This is what VAERS has given the CDC an insight into.  VAERS is not for the purposes of chasing down every single report, especially when they can't even be verified for truthfulness.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 29, 2021)

Dirk the Daring said:


> Proof that one doesn't need to be infected with a virus to be a sick individual.


What do you think when a person who advocates for sactuary cities ends up being murdered by an illegal immigrant?


----------



## Iamartiewhitefox (Sep 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> What do you think when a person who advocates for sactuary cities ends up being murdered by an illegal immigrant?


The results of what they want shows that they are not to bright wanting what they want.  A Sanctuary city, Biblically was a refuge had a person accidently kill someone. The person flees from people who want harm the person. Muslims in our day take advantage of the sanctuary cities, collecting money that goes to the sanctuary cities.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 29, 2021)

Iamartiewhitefox said:


> The results of what they want shows that they are not to bright wanting what they want.  A Sanctuary city, Biblically was a refuge had a person accidently kill someone. The person flees from people who want harm the person. Muslims in our day take advantage of the sanctuary cities, collecting money that goes to the sanctuary cities.


My question is, do you laugh a little inside when someone who advocated for sactuary cities gets murdered by an illegal alien?  Sort of how I feel when an anti vaxer dies of covid.  Kind of hard to feel too bad for the dummies.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Still can't get beyond using family pictures of yourself for an answer?  Keep trying puppy puppet.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> If we had used proper treatments, then covid would have killed no one.


You're beyond insane. _<smh>_


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The fact those vaccinated are less symptomatic means they are much more likely to spread it more.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> I never claimed less than 6000 would die if we intentionally infected people.
> I was showing how far off Fauci's calculations were.
> Since over 30k had already died before we could even get started on some sort of herd immunity program, obviously the final total would be higher than that.
> The point is you have to include the age differential into any calculations.
> ...


Great, your claims are so delirious, now even you are denying you said that.

I said you claimed only 6000 would die if we intentionally infected people with covid. I said nothing about others who had already died. And here's what you said...

_So if you only deliberately use variolation on those under 40, you reduce the death toll by a factor of 400.
So then Fauci's 2.3 million turns into only about 6,000._​


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> The unvaxxed do NOT spread it more. When it comes to the spread, there is no benefit to the vaccines. Both the vaccinated and the unvaccinated spread the virus. That's why cases are surging in the most highly vaccinated countries in the world.


Of course there's a benefit from the vaxxed -- they don't carry the virus as long which reduces the chances of spreading it.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


>


You prove my point with ever post.  Really stupid, but that is what we have all come to expect from you.

To use your claim, I must be getting under your skin, or coat as it may be.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Of course there's a benefit from the vaxxed -- they don't carry the virus as long which reduces the chances of spreading it.


The real benefit is to the government as they push for more control of the peasants.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> You're beyond insane. _<smh>_


You would recognize insanity, as that is where you live.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> Asking me questions in lieu of answering mine reveals you made up that claim about the Texas & Florida governors.


Or is reacting exactly as you do when asked a question, avoidance at all costs.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> So are the unvaccinated.


Then what is the point of betting the vaccine?  Logic is not your strong suit as you continually demonstrate


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. Yes, cases are going down in Florida and Texas. Those governors are doing a bang up job, don't you think?



Figures will go down and go up without people doing anything at all. Not sure what your point is.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I just want the left to admit the truth that over 8000 people in the US alone have died from the vaccines and tens of thousands of people have had *severe* adverse reactions to the vaccines.
> 
> Why is it that the left want to talk about 711,222 in the US have died from the virus but only 0.0021% have died from the vaccines?
> 
> ...


8k people died after taking the vaccine.
Unless you have data that shows the deaths are directly rated to the vaccine then you're just blowing smoke out your ass.
Your claim would include those dying:
in car accidents
from gunshot
Heart failure
and any number of non-vaccine related causes.

But it does not change the absolute fact that
The death rate, even if 100% of you claim were true is still far less than both your COVID number and the average US death rate.
WHICH
Clearly indicates that taking the shot reduces the death rate from all sources.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Absolutely, and the left are experts at only telling half truths.


Irrelevant.

We're only discussing YOUR lies.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 29, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Over 8000 people have died shortly after getting vaccines. That's what the CDC reports. This is a public health issue. Why aren't they on top of this trying to figure out why these people died? The CDC is responsible for the public's health. If vaccines are dangerous they have an obligation to let us know. So, why are they sitting with their thumbs up their asses merely counting numbers and not investigating what actually killed these people? The public has a right to know what these people died from and no one is investigating because, if they were, then they would be able to tell us and they aren't.


The death rates from ALL CAUSES following the vaccination is is 1/100th of that from COVID.
The death rate from ALL CAUSES following the vaccine is 1/10000 of the US death rate.

By any measure taking the vaccine helps you live longer.

So...

Please don't.  The fewer of you, the better.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 29, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Of course to you evidence is whatever you decide, despite the facts to the contrary.  Egotism at it most blatant and mindlessness on full public display.  Not to mention projection of your own problems onto others to make you feel less alone with your lack of brainpower.


Oh lookee,  Him's panties are in a wad again.

Sonny, I'm not the one lying to encourage people to die.  THAT would be you.

Now tell us my Tiny Minded Querdeken, why do you want people who think and act like you to die?
Is it some kind of self-hate thing?
Perhaps, you're too stupid to understand the risk?
OR
Like the GOP politicians you love, it doesn't matter how many people die as long as you get to own the libs.

Now go wipe the bitchslap off and try again.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 29, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> I ignore yur opinions and attempted insults because you have to consider the source with an insult.  In your case, it seems all you care about is trying to insult those that you fear and acknowledge your superiors.
> 
> The biggest insult you have is your mere existence, little moron.


Reaaaaaaaaly?

Then why respond.
Seems you can't ignore me.
Know why?
Because, my Tiny Minded Querdeken, I own you.
And what's really funny?

YOU are too stupid to realize it.

BWAHAHAHA

Why don't you tell me again how you don't want me in your life.

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 29, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Back to your juvenile attempts at insulting your superiors in an vain attempt to feed your ego?
> 
> Speaking of having to get much better at something, try a mirror.
> 
> BTW, calling me "bitch" proves you are confused.  It is the other half of your brain who is a self admitted bitch.  That of course is your alter ego Faun.  But you are to stupid to realize that you are owned by me without my even having to try.  You ignore the topic of this thread in your hate and attempts to seem relevant, which you prove with every post you are not.


Again, proving how you are owned.
This is always the response from the Querdeken when their getting bitch slapped.
"Ohhh, you must be using more than one ID, no way one person ...bla bla bla"

You're a bitch because you are owned by me apparently, in your mind, with some ID called faun.
Isn't it hilarious, bitch, that when you speak to me you can't get him out of your mind and when you speak to him you're thinking of me.
What next, accuse me or Faun of being government plants?

Personally, I'd ignore you but slapping your bitch face is just too much fun.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 29, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Your  fantasy and lies are showing again.  You said "up" in an obvious lie exposing your inferiority for all to see.
> 
> The only thing that you own is depths of your hate and envy.


I didn't say it, assclown bitch.
YOU SPOKE OF LOOKING UP TO SEE ME.

I said look up the thread.
You said look up to see the Dado.

I AM YOUR GOD.
BOW Before the Dado!


----------



## sparky (Sep 29, 2021)

jillian said:


> No one vaccinated has died from covid.


that's because the jab killed them* first* Jill

~S~


----------



## Rye Catcher (Sep 29, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Fake news.


Fake News, Faux News = Fox


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 29, 2021)

dblack said:


> No worries. They probably don't care whether you die either.


I know I don’t.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Vaccinated people aren't dying.  And I believe unvaccinated people are spreading the Delta too.


Yes the vaccinated are dying.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 29, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Yea.  People who die within 14 days of getting the second shot aren't fully vaccinated.  Quit lying.


You aren’t fully vaccinated for 28/30 days after your second shot either. And even then you can still catch/ spread and die from COVID.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 29, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> If your wonderful vaccine is sooo good, why the break thru cases and additional booster shots?  Did you forget about them? And if the vaccines are so good, why are masks still required along with booster shots?
> 
> If you are correct, you are ignoring any facts that don't support your biases.


Because the virus mutates and learns to slip through the spike proteins. Which is why the vaccinated are more likely to catch the variants. They are resistant to the vax.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 29, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It isn't the unvaccinated getting it.
> 
> There is something going on with this virus that's missing so it isn't making sense.


Yep. My fully vaccinated boss and her fully vaccinated family sick with COVID currently.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 29, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Indeed, as if prison was exactly the same as the real world
> Dunno about you, I've about had it with the goofy scare tactics and disinformation.


Then stop spreading it.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 29, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> That it is effective.    Why is it only Americans that have to take it?  Why do criminal invaders get a pass?   Why do so many vaccinated get sick?


Why is congress and their staff exempt from the mandate?


----------



## DrLove (Sep 29, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Then stop spreading it.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 29, 2021)

Twenty percent of the illegal immigrants crossing the Mexican border have some illness Including COVID-19 or one of its variations.

Since many of these illegals are shipped all over our nation I would imagine they are a significant factor in the spread of COVID-19.

Thank you Joe Biden for another total fiasco. 









						DHS Mayorkas Reveals 20 Percent of Illegals Entering US Are Sick
					

Feds released over 10,000 Haitians from Del Rio surge without health screenings



					www.newswars.com
				












						Del Rio bridge shantytown could result in COVID-19 outbreak
					

Conditions in the immigrant encampment under the Del Rio Bridge are highly conducive to a COVID-19 outbreak, experts warn.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 29, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> The vaccinated don't die dumbass


Actually they do-------despite the media hiding the stories to manipulate simpletons who don't understand the power of propganda and think because they don't hear of the cases in the news that they aren't happening.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Why is congress and their staff exempt from the mandate?


Jesus H .. it’s dummy time! ^


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> You aren’t fully vaccinated for 28/30 days after your second shot either. And even then you can still catch/ spread and die from COVID.


Experts say the vast majority of deaths are unvaccinated people.  Who's saying otherwise?


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> Of course there's a benefit from the vaxxed -- they don't carry the virus as long which reduces the chances of spreading it.


Bullshit


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Experts say the vast majority of deaths are unvaccinated people.  Who's saying otherwise?


Lol, imagine if courts were set up this way where people have to disprove allegations made against them instead of being considered innocent until proven guilty...


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Bullshit


There's really no need for you to sign your posts.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Experts say the vast majority of deaths are unvaccinated people.  Who's saying otherwise?


I’m saying exactly what I stated. The second vaccine is not effective for a full 28/30 days after injection ( which it states right on the paperwork you are given at time of jab). And that vax’d individuals still get ,pass around and die from COVID.

Sorry..we don’t live in a black and white world. Variables matter.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Jesus H .. it’s dummy time! ^


They exempted themselves. Why?


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 30, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> Figures will go down and go up without people doing anything at all. Not sure what your point is.


Some. unless they can claim an advance caused by their own approved action, will never see that progress as anything but chance, regardless of the reasons.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 30, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Oh lookee,  Him's panties are in a wad again.
> 
> Sonny, I'm not the one lying to encourage people to die.  THAT would be you.
> 
> ...


Typial of any post by this person, egotistical, boring, incorrect and coming from a proven liar.

For instance, you claim that people will die without the vaccine.   You mean if they get the shot they will become immortal?  Then why have those who remain unvaxxed not died already?  Why do those who got the jab continue to die?  

Your stance, like you, is a stupid presented by a liar with his little feelings hurt when presented with facts.  Go change your diaper.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 30, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Reaaaaaaaaly?
> 
> Then why respond.
> Seems you can't ignore me.
> ...


Time to change your diapers again, little leftist moron.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Lol, imagine if courts were set up this way where people have to disprove allegations made against them instead of being considered innocent until proven guilty...


I'm not making allegations against anyone.  The experts who you don't trust say the vast majority of people dying are unvaccinated.  But you take horse pills because someone else told you about them.  Why are you believing the sources that tell you to take horse pills but not the experts?

Imagine if the forensic evidence proved someone was a murderer but a person on the jury was like you and just didn't believe the science because you were conditioned to.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> I’m saying exactly what I stated. The second vaccine is not effective for a full 28/30 days after injection ( which it states right on the paperwork you are given at time of jab). And that vax’d individuals still get ,pass around and die from COVID.
> 
> Sorry..we don’t live in a black and white world. Variables matter.


So you are saying people who get the second shot still need to social distance and wear masks for 30 days after they get the second shot.  After that 30 days, they are virtually and statistically very slim chance of dying from Covid.  The unvaccinated however are still at a much higher risk. In fact virtually all the people dying are unvaccinated.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 30, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Again, proving how you are owned.
> This is always the response from the Querdeken when their getting bitch slapped.
> "Ohhh, you must be using more than one ID, no way one person ...bla bla bla"
> 
> ...


You can't ignore anyone who constantly proves you to be what you are, a petty egotistical lying moron.

BTW, it is becoming more and more apparent that it is you who are owned since you follow me around and make your asinine claims while panting for more and more abuse.  What's the matter, your mommy reject you out of good taste?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> I’m saying exactly what I stated. The second vaccine is not effective for a full 28/30 days after injection ( which it states right on the paperwork you are given at time of jab). And that vax’d individuals still get ,pass around and die from COVID.
> 
> Sorry..we don’t live in a black and white world. Variables matter.


If I die from Covid I won't regret getting the shot.









						Arkansas doctor describes the 'regret and remorse' of dying COVID-19 patients who didn't get vaccinated
					

Dr. Michael Bolding, working in Fayetteville, Arkansas, described seeing the brunt of the coronavirus surge among unvaccinated people.




					www.businessinsider.com
				






			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/unvaccinated-sask-covid-deaths-1.6191446
		










						Unvaccinated Hospitalized Patients Express Regret, Plead With Others to Get COVID Shot
					

“When we go through things, it’s to help other people, to teach people something,” said Tarsha Bradstreet, whose son is in intensive care on a ventilator and in a medically induced coma. “Their choice may leave them in the hospital. Maybe they’ll get the lesson before they have to go through this.”




					www.nbcdfw.com
				




Can you show us someone who was vaccinated and died and said they regretted getting the shot?  Nope.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 30, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> I didn't say it, assclown bitch.
> YOU SPOKE OF LOOKING UP TO SEE ME.
> 
> I said look up the thread.
> ...


Since all you are capable of, witness all of your moronic postings, is to lie and get pissed off when called on it, you seem to think that you are something special.  I wipe things ore special than you off my shoes after a visit to the dog park.

Time for you to grow up and attempt to converse on an intelligent level.  Oh! That's right!  You are incapable of that.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Because the virus mutates and learns to slip through the spike proteins. Which is why the vaccinated are more likely to catch the variants. They are resistant to the vax.


In other words, the government and the CDC lies to us about the vax and it is basically useless.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> So you are saying people who get the second shot still need to social distance and wear masks for 30 days after they get the second shot.  After that 30 days, they are virtually and statistically very slim chance of dying from Covid.  The unvaccinated however are still at a much higher risk. In fact virtually all the people dying are unvaccinated.


Again…variables matter. For instance ..a fully vax’d individual that is elderly or diabetic,with some form of hypertension,lung disorders such as asthma ,COPD etc …is still more at risk than an unvaccinated younger or healthy individual.

And no virtually all deaths are not unvaccinated.

Add to that vax related illness and deaths.

One of the many examples is Gullian Barre which men in the 50+ age bracket are more at risk of contracting. Can be a fatal neurological disorder. ( also stated on the jab paperwork handed out at time of poke).

There have been weeks where more Vax related deaths occurred than COVID deaths.

again we don’t live in a black and white world.  The Vax is not healthy and it is ( and should be ) a personal choice.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> If I die from Covid I won't regret getting the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably the lady that lost all her limbs due to the vax or the families that lost young boys to vax related heart issues.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> In other words, the government and the CDC lies to us about the vax and it is basically useless.


Well they were caught deleting 6k COVID Vax deaths from VAERS so….


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2021)

We all need to catch it to truly be immune


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Again…variables matter. For instance ..a fully vax’d individual that is elderly or diabetic,with some form of hypertension,lung disorders such as asthma ,COPD etc …is still more at risk than an unvaccinated younger or healthy individual.
> 
> And no virtually all deaths are not unvaccinated.
> 
> ...


Who cares if an old person who is high risk is more likely to die than a young healthy unvaccinated person?  Compare a young fully vaccinated young healthy person to a young healthy unvaccinated person and the unvaccinated is at higher risk of dying.  And more people who are unvaccinated are dying in all catagories.

Which leads me to call bs on this:  There have been weeks where more Vax related deaths occurred than COVID deaths?  Link?


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Who cares if an old person who is high risk is more likely to die than a young healthy unvaccinated person?  Compare a young fully vaccinated young healthy person to a young healthy unvaccinated person and the unvaccinated is at higher risk of dying.  And more people who are unvaccinated are dying in all catagories.
> 
> Which leads me to call bs on this:  There have been weeks where more Vax related deaths occurred than COVID deaths?  Link?











						Report: More vaccine deaths last week than COVID-19 deaths - Citizens Journal
					

By Art Moore WND News Center In a span of one week, the number of deaths due to COVID-19 vaccines reported to the government's database outnumbered the official count of deaths due to the virus. The government's Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System, or VAERS, contains voluntary, unverified...




					www.citizensjournal.us


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Who cares if an old person who is high risk is more likely to die than a young healthy unvaccinated person?  Compare a young fully vaccinated young healthy person to a young healthy unvaccinated person and the unvaccinated is at higher risk of dying.  And more people who are unvaccinated are dying in all catagories.
> 
> Which leads me to call bs on this:  There have been weeks where more Vax related deaths occurred than COVID deaths?  Link?


Over 51% of the population suffers from at least one or more of the health issues I mentioned…all of which are more vulnerable to COVID after being vax’d than the healthy population.

And since over 51 % of the population is vax’d. Why is the left freaking out?


----------



## DrLove (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Again…variables matter. For instance ..a fully vax’d individual that is elderly or diabetic,with some form of hypertension,lung disorders such as asthma ,COPD etc …is still more at risk than an unvaccinated younger or healthy individual.
> 
> And no virtually all deaths are not unvaccinated.
> 
> ...



Firehose of linkless LIES ^ And you people have absolutely ZERO shame about spreading them. Sad.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Who cares if an old person who is high risk is more likely to die than a young healthy unvaccinated person?  Compare a young fully vaccinated young healthy person to a young healthy unvaccinated person and the unvaccinated is at higher risk of dying.  And more people who are unvaccinated are dying in all catagories.
> 
> Which leads me to call bs on this:  There have been weeks where more Vax related deaths occurred than COVID deaths?  Link?



She read it on Facebook - GOTTA be true!


----------



## DrLove (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Report: More vaccine deaths last week than COVID-19 deaths - Citizens Journal
> 
> 
> By Art Moore WND News Center In a span of one week, the number of deaths due to COVID-19 vaccines reported to the government's database outnumbered the official count of deaths due to the virus. The government's Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System, or VAERS, contains voluntary, unverified...
> ...



WorldNutDaily - REALLY? 








*Overall, we rate WND Questionable based on extreme right-wing bias, promotion of conspiracy theories, and numerous failed fact checks.*


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Report: More vaccine deaths last week than COVID-19 deaths - Citizens Journal
> 
> 
> By Art Moore WND News Center In a span of one week, the number of deaths due to COVID-19 vaccines reported to the government's database outnumbered the official count of deaths due to the virus. The government's Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System, or VAERS, contains voluntary, unverified...
> ...


I don't know if I believe that

Posts claiming that the number of deaths related to vaccines may soon rival the number of deaths from COVID-19 are false. The large number wrongly described as “vaccine-related deaths” in a series of online posts is the total number of reports that people have made to the U.S. Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS). It covers all reports of all adverse effects, not just deaths. The reports cover all vaccines, not just COVID vaccines. Anyone can make these reports and they do not prove any causality.

Examples of the misleading online posts can be seen here and here .

The claim stems from an InfoWars video (archived here ) which shows a page from the independent website OpenVAERS (here ) where the number 1,136,615 is visible. However, OpenVAERS states that this is the number of reports of all adverse effects from all vaccines, not just deaths and not just COVID-19 vaccines.

Seems like this is a spin off of a lie that's been floating around the net.









						Fact Check-No evidence the number of vaccine deaths will rival the number of COVID deaths
					

Posts claiming that the number of deaths related to vaccines may soon rival the number of deaths from COVID-19 are false. The large number wrongly described as “vaccine-related deaths” in a series of online posts is the total number of reports that people have made to the...




					www.reuters.com


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Report: More vaccine deaths last week than COVID-19 deaths - Citizens Journal
> 
> 
> By Art Moore WND News Center In a span of one week, the number of deaths due to COVID-19 vaccines reported to the government's database outnumbered the official count of deaths due to the virus. The government's Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System, or VAERS, contains voluntary, unverified...
> ...



Reports of adverse events to VAERS following vaccination, including deaths, do not necessarily mean that a vaccine caused a health problem*.*
*








						COVID-19 Vaccination
					

COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




					www.cdc.gov
				




*


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> I’m saying exactly what I stated. The second vaccine is not effective for a full 28/30 days after injection ( which it states right on the paperwork you are given at time of jab). And that vax’d individuals still get ,pass around and die from COVID.
> 
> Sorry..we don’t live in a black and white world. Variables matter.


All the crap propaganda You parrot Is just extremely rare exceptions that proves the rule, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 30, 2021)

DrLove said:


> WorldNutDaily - REALLY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Fox News even have the balls to report this?  You would think this would have been huge news in the right wing media.  Hardly a peep about more vaccine deaths than covid deaths.  And as you see the cdc debunks that lie spreading around the right wing web.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Reports of adverse events to VAERS following vaccination, including deaths, do not necessarily mean that a vaccine caused a health problem*.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Same can be said of reported COVID deaths.

People dying of Cancer,Heart failure etc..but have COVID.  They report as COVID death even if it wasn’t the underlying cause.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Same can be said of reported COVID deaths.
> 
> People dying of Cancer,Heart failure etc..but have COVID.  They report as COVID death even if it wasn’t the underlying cause.


You're repeating lies or half truths.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> You're repeating lies or half truths.


No, that would be the information you so rely on.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> All the crap propaganda You parrot Is just extremely rare exceptions that proves the rule, brainwashed functional moron.


They are listed on the very paperwork handed out to patients getting vaccinated along with symptoms to watch for and to call your doctor about immediately ( and they do state immediately).. Along with symptoms related to other issues such as Myocarditis and Pericarditis ( two name two). obviously they are aware people had these issues or they wouldn’t alert you to watch for them now would they?

They make you sit in observation for 15/20 minutes after each vaccine for a reason. So they can get you medical attention if you have adverse reactions.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> You're repeating lies or half truths.


Nope. Read your vaccine paperwork.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

The very same spike proteins that attack COVID in your body can turn around and attack your nerves. Causing neurological problems like Bell’s palsy and Gullian Barre.

As far as COVID goes …in early Aug the CDC even came out and stated that roughly 7500 vax’d patients came down with serve/fatal break through infections with more to come as the weather gets colder.

Sorry…but you vax’d self righteous Karen’s aren’t immune.


----------



## gipper (Sep 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> No I love that people putting the rest of us at risk are dying.
> 
> Most of the 98% are vaccinated people.  You can spin it any way you want, it's you guys dying.  You, blacks and kids too young to get the shots.  I hope you are proud of all the kids you are killing.
> 
> We will never achieve herd immunity with 40% of Americans refusing to get vaccinated.  Do your kids get the polio vaccine?


You are mistaken. A fully vaccinated populace won’t result in herd immunity.

Are you unaware the vaxxed are getting and spreading the virus?


----------



## DrLove (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Same can be said of reported COVID deaths.
> 
> People dying of Cancer,Heart failure etc..but have COVID.  They report as COVID death even if it wasn’t the underlying cause.



That's a conspiracy theory. You should know that.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 30, 2021)

gipper said:


> You are mistaken. A fully vaccinated populace won’t result in herd immunity.
> 
> Are you unaware the vaxxed are getting and spreading the virus?



Vaccines are the only way to get to herd immunity. 









						COVID-19 Vaccine Key to Reaching ‘Herd Immunity’
					

Now that there are multiple COVID-19 vaccines available for use, the country is on a path to so-called herd immunity.




					www.muhealth.org
				











						Why a Vaccine is the Only Way to Achieve Herd Immunity
					

Herd immunity occurs when the spread of a disease is slowed, because most people are immune. It is usually achieved when most of the population receives an effective vaccine. In fact, it is through vaccination that we have managed some of the world’s most serious contagious diseases, including...



					svhealthcare.org


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

DrLove said:


> That's a conspiracy theory. You should know that.


No it’s not.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> The very same spike proteins that attack COVID in your body can turn around and attack your nerves. Causing neurological problems like Bell’s palsy and Gullian Barre.
> 
> As far as COVID goes …in early Aug the CDC even came out and stated that roughly 7500 vax’d patients came down with serve/fatal break through infections with more to come as the weather gets colder.
> 
> Sorry…but you vax’d self righteous Karen’s aren’t immune.



True, but we are extremely unlikely to die or even end up in the hospital.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

DrLove said:


> True, but we are extremely unlikely to die or even end up in the hospital.


Wrong. Guillain Barre can affect a patients breathing muscles requiring ventilation ,their heart rate/ blood pressure. And can be associated with major infections,blood clots ,paralysis and cardiac arrest. All requiring hospitalization.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Wrong. Guillain Barre can affect a patients breathing muscles requiring ventilation ,their heart rate/ blood pressure. And can be associated with major infections,blood clots ,paralysis and cardiac arrest. All requiring hospitalization.



You're nuts kiddo  









						Unvaccinated People Are 11 Times More Likely To Die Of COVID-19, New Research Finds
					

The COVID-19 vaccines continue to provide powerful protection, even against the delta variant, the CDC said. It also found that vaccinated people were 10 times less likely to be hospitalized.




					www.npr.org
				











						Nearly all COVID deaths in US are now among unvaccinated
					

Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. now are in people who weren’t vaccinated, a staggering demonstration of how effective the shots have been and an indication that deaths per day — now down to under 300 — could be practically zero if everyone eligible got the vaccine.




					apnews.com
				











						Health Details
					






					www.media.pa.gov


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 30, 2021)

gipper said:


> You are mistaken. A fully vaccinated populace won’t result in herd immunity.
> 
> Are you unaware the vaxxed are getting and spreading the virus?


It's because of unvaxed people that we got the delta.  I believe.  I'm not going to go back and forth with fools.  That would make me the fool.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 30, 2021)

gipper said:


> You are mistaken. A fully vaccinated populace won’t result in herd immunity.
> 
> Are you unaware the vaxxed are getting and spreading the virus?


True

The key to herd immunity is that, even if a person becomes infected, there are too few susceptible hosts around to maintain transmission — those who have been vaccinated or have already had the infection cannot contract and spread the virus. The COVID-19 vaccines developed by Moderna and Pfizer–BioNTech, for example, are extremely effective at preventing symptomatic disease, but it is still unclear whether they protect people from becoming infected, or from spreading the virus to others. That poses a problem for herd immunity.

The speed and distribution of vaccine roll-outs matters for various reasons.  A perfectly coordinated global campaign could have wiped out COVID-19.  But in reality it’s very unlikely that we will achieve that on a global scale.  There are huge variations in the efficiency of vaccine roll-outs between countries and even within them.

“No community is an island, and the landscape of immunity that surrounds a community really matters,” she says. COVID-19 has occurred in clusters across the United States as a result of people’s behaviour or local policies. Previous vaccination efforts suggest that uptake will tend to cluster geographically, too, Bansal adds. Localized resistance to the measles vaccination, for example, has resulted in small pockets of disease resurgence. “Geographic clustering is going to make the path to herd immunity a lot less of a straight line, and essentially means we’ll be playing a game of whack-a-mole with COVID outbreaks.” Even for a country with high vaccination rates, such as Israel, if surrounding countries haven’t done the same and populations are able to mix, the potential for new outbreaks remains.

*New variants change the herd-immunity equation*​
*Immunity might not last forever*​
*








						Five reasons why COVID herd immunity is probably impossible
					

Even with vaccination efforts in full force, the theoretical threshold for vanquishing COVID-19 looks to be out of reach.




					www.nature.com
				



*


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 30, 2021)

DrLove said:


> You're nuts kiddo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just don't want to hear the actual truth, especially when it contradicts what you have been told to believe.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

DrLove said:


> You're nuts kiddo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you have to change the subject when you can’t dispute that patients can end up in the hospital for neurological problems created by the vaccine.

Typical.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> I like how you have to change the subject when you can’t dispute that patients can end up in the hospital for neurological problems created by the vaccine.
> 
> Typical.



Rare as hen's teeth pal.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Rare as hen's teeth pal.


Doesn’t matter lefties claim it doesn’t happen.

From CDC

Thrombosis caused by vaccine. 49 Cases
Gullian Barre 210 cases
Myocarditis/Pericarditis 1541 cases
Bells Palsy 104 per 100,000 doses vaccine
15 per 100,000 placebo recipients

Overall vaccine related deaths 8164 and growing. Last report I looked at was only 7500.

Keep in mind that doesn’t even take into consideration the patients that dealt with blood clots, miscarriages and baby birth defects among other things.

And well. The CDC was also caught deleting COVID death information so they lie…


----------



## DrLove (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Doesn’t matter lefties claim it doesn’t happen.
> 
> From CDC
> 
> ...



Did you get those linkless cut-n-paste figures from WorldNutDaily again?  









						As #ProtectYourFamily goes viral on social media, CDC says these adverse effects from COVID vaccine are rare
					

Fewer than 7,000 people died after getting the COVID vaccine. The CDC reports you are more likely to be struck by lightning.




					www.localmemphis.com


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> It's because of unvaxed people that we got the delta.  I believe.  I'm not going to go back and forth with fools.  That would make me the fool.


We keep getting mutations because of the  large number of vax’d population.


----------



## krichton (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Yes the vaccinated are dying.



Yes, 4500 vaccinated ppl have died of covid, of which 86% were 65 and older.   How many covid deaths from the unvaccinated have there been since the start of the vaccination roll out in Jan?  It's not unusual to see 4500 unvaccinated deaths in just one day.  It's more apt to say the unvaccinated are dying.



BlueGin said:


> You aren’t fully vaccinated for 28/30 days after your second shot either. And even then you can still catch/ spread and die from COVID.



Nope, it takes 2 weeks.  Learn the science and forget getting facts from memes.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Did you get those linkless cut-n-paste figures from WorldNutDaily again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The CDC


----------



## krichton (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> The very same spike proteins that attack COVID in your body can turn around and attack your nerves. Causing neurological problems like Bell’s palsy and Gullian Barre.
> 
> As far as COVID goes …in early Aug the CDC even came out and stated that roughly 7500 vax’d patients came down with serve/fatal break through infections with more to come as the weather gets colder.
> 
> Sorry…but you vax’d self righteous Karen’s aren’t immune.



Spike proteins are part of the covid virus.  They don't attack covid in your body.  Please stop talking


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

krichton said:


> Yes, 4500 vaccinated ppl have died of covid, of which 86% were 65 and older.   How many covid deaths from the unvaccinated have there been since the start of the vaccination roll out in Jan?  It's not unusual to see 4500 unvaccinated deaths in just one day.  It's more apt to say the unvaccinated are dying.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it takes 2 weeks.  Learn the science and forget getting facts from memes.


14 days for 1st shot 14 days for second. 28 days for full vaccine effects to kick in. ( maybe I was unclear how I phased it).

In the meantime people are still getting and spreading COVID. New variants are mutating and are becoming resistant to the vaccine and we see break through cases.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

krichton said:


> Spike proteins are part of the covid virus.  They don't attack covid in your body.  Please stop talking


COVID vaccines generate spike proteins that give your body instructions on how to create them ,so that when infected your immune system can generate a response attacking the virus via the spike proteins.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Doesn’t matter lefties claim it doesn’t happen.
> 
> From CDC
> 
> ...



8164 deaths out of about 390 million jabs is a death rate of 0.00002 ... about 100 times safer than the virus itself.

Get jabbed.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> We keep getting mutations because of the  large number of vax’d population.


This is the problem.... YOU are the problem... it's fucking retards like you who are spreading lies and false information about a deadly disease which will only lead to more people dying.

Fuckbubble ... it is blatantly false that a vaxxed population is causing mutations. Know how I know??

Because the Delta variant was first discovered in India in late 2020 but India didn't start vaxxing anyone until early 2021. Even worse for you -- the Delta variant was the 3rd variant. The first one was the Beta variant, also first discovered in late 2020, in South Africa. South Africa didn't start covid vaccinations un February. And then there was the Gamma variant. That was first detected coming from Brazil in early January, a couple of weeks before Brazil began vaccinations.

You're just outright lying and making shit up. You really should stop doing that.

Your lies are killing people and you couldn't care less. All you care about is spreading your filthy agenda.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 30, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> They are listed on the very paperwork handed out to patients getting vaccinated along with symptoms to watch for and to call your doctor about immediately ( and they do state immediately).. Along with symptoms related to other issues such as Myocarditis and Pericarditis ( two name two). obviously they are aware people had these issues or they wouldn’t alert you to watch for them now would they?
> 
> They make you sit in observation for 15/20 minutes after each vaccine for a reason. So they can get you medical attention if you have adverse reactions.


Of course I know, I got vaccinated, I'm not a brainwashed functional moron. Extremely rare. Just like with every other vaccine you've gotten with no problem. Ay caramba!


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 30, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Of course I know, I got vaccinated, I'm not a brainwashed functional moron. Extremely rare. Just like with every other vaccine you've gotten with no problem. Ay caramba!


Then stop acting like it’s not common knowledge. It’s not propaganda unless you are claiming the paperwork/ information the department of health hands out with the Vax is propaganda.

It lists everything I did. And more as known adverse reactions.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 30, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Typial of any post by this person, egotistical, boring, incorrect and coming from a proven liar.
> 
> For instance, you claim that *people will die without the vaccine. * *You mean if they get the shot they will become immortal? * Then why have those who remain unvaxxed not died already?  Why do those who got the jab continue to die?
> 
> Your stance, like you, is a stupid presented by a liar with his little feelings hurt when presented with facts.  Go change your diaper.


LIE?
People will and are dying because they are unvaccinated.
Never said it, liar.
Are you really this stupid?  Not all die, moron.  Not all catch the disease, shitbrain. Geez you are an ignoramus!
more than 99% of covid deaths over the last several months have been of unvaccinated persons. No vaccine is 100% effective but the vaccine has been shown to reduce the effects of the virus.


You see that liar?  Just proved you a liar and proved every stupid point you thought was so brilliant was less than a pile of ant crap.

Now, of course, since I own you you will respond to this bitch-slapping with another pile of ant crap surrounded by what you consider to be killer digs.  Every reasoned argument on the planet makes you look like the King Ignoramus. But you will just keep coming back for more punishment because that's what bitches do, Bitch.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 30, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You can't ignore anyone who constantly proves you to be what you are, a petty egotistical lying moron.
> 
> BTW, it is becoming more and more apparent that it is you who are owned since you follow me around and make your asinine claims while panting for more and more abuse.  What's the matter, your mommy reject you out of good taste?


Hey, just returning the favor Querdeken.
You see, among the Tiny Minded, such as yourself lying is just a way of life.
You lie. Your lie is proven a lie. You repeat the lie louder expecting to be believed.  Rinse and repeat.
It is, dickbrain, what you do.
You're incapable of posing a single rational argument, so you lie.
You get called on the lie and, like the scum you are, rather than defend your position, you start throwing crap.
You expect the abuse will shut the other person up but, I got news for you...
YOU'RE WRESTLING WITH THE BIGGEST HOG IN THE PEN!
I like this shit!
I've already proven every claim you've made here a lie.
Trapped you in your own rhetoric.
So all that is left is to bat you around like a cat with a rat until you die or escape.

That's what owning you means Bitch!


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 30, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Since all you are capable of, witness all of your moronic postings, is to lie and get pissed off when called on it, you seem to think that you are something special.  I wipe things ore special than you off my shoes after a visit to the dog park.
> 
> Time for you to grow up and attempt to converse on an intelligent level.  Oh! That's right!  You are incapable of that.


I AM something special my Tiny Minded ignoramus.
I've added you to my bitch herd and you ALL know who your DADO is!
Now who else do you know with his own herd of interweb bitches?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 30, 2021)

dblack said:


> So, if we just gave up and let everyone get covid, _only_ 6 million Americans would die?


No, the mortality rate is well below 1%. The CDC does not count asymptomatic persons or those with natural immunity. They seem to ignore everyone that doesn't fit their narrative.


----------



## dblack (Sep 30, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> No, the mortality rate is well below 1%. The CDC does not count asymptomatic persons or those with natural immunity. They seem to ignore everyone that doesn't fit their narrative.


You said 98% survive. If everyone in the US (329 million people) contracts covid 2% of them will die - 6.58 million. You're not a mathematician, eh?

Now you're changing it to 1%. Fine. "Only" 3 million people die. I guess you're good with that. That's only half the number of Jews who were killed in WWII. 50% off!


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 30, 2021)

dblack said:


> You said 98% survive. If everyone in the US (329 million people) contracts covid 2% of them will die - 6.58 million. You're not a mathematician, eh?
> 
> Now you're changing it to 1%. Fine. "Only" 3 million people die. I guess you're good with that. That's only half the number of Jews who were killed in WWII. 50% off!


I never said 2%, you are thinking of someone else. I have long maintained that the government numbers are artificial. Asymptomatic people are ignored, so the total cases is lowballed to keep the mortality rate at or above 1%.


----------



## dblack (Sep 30, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> I never said 2%, you are thinking of someone else.


Sigh.... again with the math. You said 98% survive. That implies 2% don't.



> I have long maintained that the government numbers are artificial. Asymptomatic people are ignored, so the total cases is lowballed to keep the mortality rate at or above 1%.


How lowballed, do you think? What do you think the actual mortality rate is?


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 30, 2021)

dblack said:


> Sigh.... again with the math. You said 98% survive. That implies 2% don't.
> 
> 
> How low, do you think? What do you think the actual number is?


When? You are mistaken. If ever I implied 98% it was a typo, ever since I've been here I have always stated 99 or 99+% survivability.

The actual number of people who have had Covid in the US easily exceeds 100 million. Likely beyond 150 million. That puts the mortality rate well below 1%.


----------



## dblack (Sep 30, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> When? You are mistaken. If ever I implied 98% it was a typo, ever since I've been here I have always stated 99 or 99+% survivability.
> 
> The actual number of people who have had Covid in the US easily exceeds 100 million. Likely beyond 150 million. That puts the mortality rate well below 1%.


So, if everyone gets infected, as you suggested - another 180 million people would get it, and another 700,000+ would die. That seems worth avoiding to me.


----------



## Rogue AI (Sep 30, 2021)

dblack said:


> So, if everyone gets infected, as you suggested - another 180 million people would get it, and another 700,000+ would die. That seems worth avoiding to me.


That's unlikely, this is not a matter of simple extrapolation. There is a finite number of people with the pre-existing conditions that lead to death. Figuring out that number should have our number one priority. Instead liberals fearmongered the nation and created the mess we have now.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 1, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> LIE?
> People will and are dying because they are unvaccinated.
> Never said it, liar.
> Are you really this stupid?  Not all die, moron.  Not all catch the disease, shitbrain. Geez you are an ignoramus!
> ...


If you stopped lying you would die.  Also, resorting to profanity makes you seem even stupider than you are, if that is possible.  Must be hitting the truth about you to have  you react in the manner that you do especially considering that you follow me around and try your lame insults.  Pitiful, from a known liar and idiot.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 1, 2021)

Pfizer and Moderna are NOT VACCINES. They are mRNA based treatment that genetically manipulate cells to respond to the spike protein. 

For years, scientists have worked on mRNA vaccines (actually treatments) for coronaviruses in animals.  All of these efforts have failed.  The big Clinical Trial to do one for humans is also an epic fail.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 1, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Hey, just returning the favor Querdeken.
> You see, among the Tiny Minded, such as yourself lying is just a way of life.
> You lie. Your lie is proven a lie. You repeat the lie louder expecting to be believed.  Rinse and repeat.
> It is, dickbrain, what you do.
> ...


I totally believe that you live in shit.  It shows in your limited ability to express yourself with the lies that you spew.

Of curse stating that you own another person shows your devotion to slavery, the immorality of which goes right along your hatred of everything superior to you, which is everyone.

BTW, the only thing that you have ever proven is just how stupid you are and the fact that you cannot pass even a moment with lying.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 1, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> I AM something special my Tiny Minded ignoramus.
> I've added you to my bitch herd and you ALL know who your DADO is!
> Now who else do you know with his own herd of interweb bitches?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


The only thing "special" about you is the short bus you ride on the the education you failed to receive.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 1, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Then stop acting like it’s not common knowledge. It’s not propaganda unless you are claiming the paperwork/ information the department of health hands out with the Vax is propaganda.
> 
> It lists everything I did. And more as known adverse reactions.


Of course when Fox talks about every rare thing as if it's important you get a bunch of zombies like you lol. Wonder how all these people found out we have a supposedly open border too... Anybody you know saying that crap? Your party is a lying catastrophe.


----------



## krichton (Oct 1, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Same can be said of reported COVID deaths.
> 
> People dying of Cancer,Heart failure etc..but have COVID.  They report as COVID death even if it wasn’t the underlying cause.



Prove it, Go!


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 2, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> If you stopped lying you would die.  Also, resorting to profanity makes you seem even stupider than you are, if that is possible.  Must be hitting the truth about you to have  you react in the manner that you do especially considering that you follow me around and try your lame insults.  Pitiful, from a known liar and idiot.


Please my small penised Querdeken.
Shown you lying again and again.
Point to a single lie be me, go ahead.
Or just admit your the Tiny Brained Liar we all know you to be.
Oh, and you're the one who's said on multiple occasions your were ignoring me
BUUUUT
You can't
Because I own you bitch, and like all bitches, you follow your master around hoping for a treat.


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 2, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> I totally believe that you live in shit.  It shows in your limited ability to express yourself with the lies that you spew.
> 
> Of curse stating that you own another person shows your devotion to slavery, the immorality of which goes right along your hatred of everything superior to you, which is everyone.
> 
> BTW, the only thing that you have ever proven is just how stupid you are and the fact that you cannot pass even a moment with lying.


In your last response didn't you say the use of profanity PROVES the lack of intelligence?

Congratulations on proving your own stupidity Querdeken.


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 2, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> The only thing "special" about you is the short bus you ride on the the education you failed to receive.


AND
Don't forget the AND
I own you and the rest of your bitch associates.

That's why no matter how often you claim to be leaving, you just CAN'T.
Bitches can't leave their owners.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 2, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Please my small penised Querdeken.
> Shown you lying again and again.
> Point to a single lie be me, go ahead.
> Or just admit your the Tiny Brained Liar we all know you to be.
> ...


Well, to start, this post is a lie but you are to egotistic to admit it.

You continue to make up things and insist  that they are true, with no access to verification.

A typical tactic of yours Dildoflex.  You know, a worthless piece of plastic used for self gratification, just like you.


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 2, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Can't say I don't love it!


You sick piece of shit, you need your ass kicked!!!


----------



## Dadoalex (Oct 3, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Well, to start, this post is a lie but you are to egotistic to admit it.
> 
> You continue to make up things and insist  that they are true, with no access to verification.
> 
> A typical tactic of yours Dildoflex.  You know, a worthless piece of plastic used for self gratification, just like you.


No, my Tiny Minded Querdeken,
YOU are the worthless piece I use for gratification.
Please, demonstrate anything I've said is false.  Here's a measuring aid you'll need.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 3, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> No, my Tiny Minded Querdeken,
> YOU are the worthless piece I use for gratification.
> Please, demonstrate anything I've said is false.  Here's a measuring aid you'll need.
> 
> View attachment 547115


Once again, all of your comments are false, unprovable and just as stupid as you are.  

As for your gratification, it is provided only by your self, Dildoflex.  And if you were capable of telling any truth at all you would realize it.

BTW, is that finger the one you use to pleasure yourself, since no human would come near you.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 4, 2021)

GWV5903 said:


> You sick piece of shit, you need your ass kicked!!!


Do you ever feel bad for a drunk driver when he dies and the people he hit lived?  No you don't.  I see unvaccinated people the same way.  They are risking other people's lives.  They are killing other people.  So when they get taken out, it's better for the rest of us.

I think of all the anti vaxer radio hosts who are now dead from Corona.  It's good they are dead.  They aren't spreading their lies which in turn is killing innocent people.  Those anti vax radio hosts are like drunk drivers.









						Conservative Radio Host Who Mocked Vaccines Dies of COVID-19
					

Phil Valentine derided coronavirus vaccines, but he changed his tune when he was hospitalized.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




Though Valentine downplayed the efficacy of vaccines and even went so far as to record a parody song mocking them, he reversed his opinion while in the hospital, advising his family members to get the jab.

He had said of the vaccine, “I have a very low risk of A) Getting COVID and B) dying of it if I do. Why would I risk getting a heart attack or paralysis by getting the vaccine?” He also said at the time that he had been taking the anti-parasite medication ivermectin, a drug that comes in different forms for animals and humans. The drug has recently been touted as a sort of COVID miracle cure by conservatives, despite no solid evidence it is effective against the virus and health officials sounding the alarm over people poisoning themselves with the animal version of the drug.

His brother Mark, appearing on the same station late last month, pleaded with listeners to take the threat of COVID seriously, saying, “For those listening, I know if he were able to tell you this, he would tell you, ‘Go get vaccinated. Quit worrying about the politics. Quit worrying about all the conspiracy theories.’”

“Phil would like for his listeners to know that while he has never been an ‘anti-vaxer’ he regrets not being more vehemently ‘Pro-Vaccine’ and looks forward to being able to more vigorously advocate that position as soon as he is back on the air, which we all hope will be soon,” his family said in a statement after he was first hospitalized.

Before he fell ill with the virus, Valentine had spoken out against mask mandates and written a parody of The Beatles’ song “Taxman” called “Vaxman” mocking the preventative. He sang it on the air.

Valentine is one of several public figures in recent months who have railed against the vaccine only to catch severe cases of COVID-19. Two weeks ago, another conservative radio host, Dick Farrel, died from the virus in Florida.

The more contagious Delta coronavirus variant has caused a surge in infections throughout the nation over the past month, particularly in the South, and the vast majority of hospitalizations and deaths have occurred among those who have not received a vaccine. CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky has called the recent spike “a pandemic of the unvaccinated.”


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 4, 2021)

GWV5903 said:


> You sick piece of shit, you need your ass kicked!!!


If I could I would tackle you down and force you to get the covid shot.  Then in 2 weeks I'd come back and chase you down and tackle you and force you to get the second shot.  And don't let me catch you without a mask on.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 4, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Do you ever feel bad for a drunk driver when he dies and the people he hit lived?  No you don't.  I see unvaccinated people the same way.  They are risking other people's lives.  They are killing other people.  So when they get taken out, it's better for the rest of us.
> 
> I think of all the anti vaxer radio hosts who are now dead from Corona.  It's good they are dead.  They aren't spreading their lies which in turn is killing innocent people.  Those anti vax radio hosts are like drunk drivers.
> 
> ...


You incredible one sided ass.  Are you saying that there have been no breakthrough cases where the vaccinated never get the disease? I know that this does not fit with your hate, but it is fact.  Also, many who do not get the shot suffer zero symptoms and do not spread anything in the way of disease.  They do not spread it.  Additionally, less than .02 percent of those that get the disease die from it.  Again, facts the you do not state in your lies.

Try the truth for once.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 4, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> If I could I would tackle you down and force you to get the covid shot.  Then in 2 weeks I'd come back and chase you down and tackle you and force you to get the second shot.  And don't let me catch you without a mask on.


So in other words you want to be a Nazi who over rules the decisions of those that think you to be an idiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Fake news.


yeah sealybobo  err smellyboz0 goes by what the corporate controlled media says and ignores the best doctors in the world who shoot down their bullshit lies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You incredible one sided ass.  Are you saying that there have been no breakthrough cases where the vaccinated never get the disease? I know that this does not fit with your hate, but it is fact.  Also, many who do not get the shot suffer zero symptoms and do not spread anything in the way of disease.  They do not spread it.  Additionally, less than .02 percent of those that get the disease die from it.  Again, facts the you do not state in your lies.
> 
> Try the truth for once.



i sure hope to god that smellybozo took the vaccine,i will celebrate the day he goes six feet under from it.


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 5, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Do you ever feel bad for a drunk driver when he dies and the people he hit lived?  No you don't.  I see unvaccinated people the same way.  They are risking other people's lives.  They are killing other people.  So when they get taken out, it's better for the rest of us.
> 
> I think of all the anti vaxer radio hosts who are now dead from Corona.  It's good they are dead.  They aren't spreading their lies which in turn is killing innocent people.  Those anti vax radio hosts are like drunk drivers.
> 
> ...


You are a sick POS, did you forget the vaccinated who have died? How many times did you get dropped on your head?


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 5, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> If I could I would tackle you down and force you to get the covid shot.  Then in 2 weeks I'd come back and chase you down and tackle you and force you to get the second shot.  And don't let me catch you without a mask on.


Tackle me and stab me? 😂 😆 😝 I would drop your ass in a heartbeat, big boy on the internet, I’ll give you a date and place to meet me, we will see how big you are…


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2021)

GWV5903 said:


> You are a sick POS, did you forget the vaccinated who have died? How many times did you get dropped on your head?


 I hope this motherfucker has taken the shot.he is a fucking disgrace to the human race,he has the most fucked up logic thst bush stole the election but Biden did not,thst is so fucked when the evidence is 20 times greater there was vote fraud against trump than there was when bush stole the election,you can’t have it both ways the way he wants it that bush stole it but not Biden,either they both happened or they both did not,can’t have it thst bush did but Biden did not,that’s why I put the fucking sad piece of shit on ignore cause he won’t address his fucked up logic.he ignores reality that the whole world knows,nit just here in the states,must suck to be him living on thst deserted island he lives on that he is the only one on the planet who still likes Biden.

he can’t face reality the entire world hates Biden like no other president in mankind history the fact we got entire college and NFL stadiums and nascar races chanting fuck joe biden. He has  the fucked up logic they are all wrong and he is right.he is the most arrogant fuck poster on this board.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 5, 2021)

GWV5903 said:


> Tackle me and stab me? 😂 😆 😝 I would drop your ass in a heartbeat, big boy on the internet, I’ll give you a date and place to meet me, we will see how big you are…


We know that’s a given.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 6, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> yeah sealybobo  err smellyboz0 goes by what the corporate controlled media says and ignores the best doctors in the world who shoot down their bullshit lies.


What best doctors in the world?


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 6, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> What best doctors in the world?


The ones you refuse to listen to.

You know, those not reliant on the government for their income.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 6, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> The ones you refuse to listen to.


Name them.  How are they looked at among their peers?  Are they saying fauci is wrong?


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 6, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Name them.  How are they looked at among their peers?  Are they saying fauci is wrong?


They look just fine compared to the ones you chose to believe.  YOU name yours.  And yes, Fauci has been wrong and flip flopped from the beginning and been covered for by the MSM and lying CDC.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 7, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> They look just fine compared to the ones you chose to believe.  YOU name yours.  And yes, Fauci has been wrong and flip flopped from the beginning and been covered for by the MSM and lying CDC.


You can't even name one.  Probably because they are on ventilators in the ICU.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 7, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> You can't even name one.  Probably because they are on ventilators in the ICU.


And you can't name one because they are all bought and paid for but hiding the deviance.  At least you don't try to hide your hate of all things not you.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 8, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And you can't name one because they are all bought and paid for but hiding the deviance.  At least you don't try to hide your hate of all things not you.


Your doctor could be an idiot









						When ‘Talk to Your Doctor’ Goes So, So Wrong
					

Vanishingly few people have legitimate reasons to avoid COVID-19 vaccination. Some say their doctors told them not to get vaccinated anyway.




					www.theatlantic.com
				




Primary-care physicians are typically the doctors patients trust most, and doctors deeply understand the benefits of vaccines. The American Medical Association has claimed, based on a survey it conducted, that 96 percent of doctors are fully vaccinated.

So you are listening to 4% wackos?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 8, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And you can't name one because they are all bought and paid for but hiding the deviance.  At least you don't try to hide your hate of all things not you.


In recent weeks, though, I’ve heard from several people with an interesting excuse for waiting to get vaccinated: They say their doctors told them not to. Most of the people I spoke with requested anonymity so they could share sensitive health information. Most would also not give me their doctors’ names in order to shield the providers from negative consequences. The doctors whose names I did get did not return my calls or declined to comment for this story, leaving it unclear what they really think about vaccine exemptions. Some of the people I spoke with may simply be vaccine-hesitant and trying to blame a doctor for their own choice to delay or forgo getting a vaccine. But because doctors are a large and relatively diverse group of people, with varied training, credentials, and personal politics, it makes sense that some doctors would have incorrect views about vaccination.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 8, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone will become infected over and over again....  FULL STOP...  The difference between those with immunities and those who do not is how the human body responds to the virus.

In those with vaccine driven immunities, they become infected. Due to the fact the immune system has been trained to look for the spike protein's, the infection will rage until the spike proteins acquire enough significance to be seen as a threat. That is why they have break through infections and transmission.

People with acquired immunities systems are looking for the virus. They respond faster and that is why they seldom have break through infections. Most of our health care workers have acquired immunities which are far better than any vaccine, yet these idiots want them fired...

Immunology 101


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> They say their doctors told them not to.


That would be correct..  A person with acquired immunities will react violently to the vaccine.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Your doctor could be an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you say BS?  Meaning that your "facts" are bought and paid for by those pushing their own narrow agenda?

An actual freethinking doctor does not pressure their clients to think one way or another, just presents actual facts and let the individual decide.  not what you and you type want to allow.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> In recent weeks, though, I’ve heard from several people with an interesting excuse for waiting to get vaccinated: They say their doctors told them not to. Most of the people I spoke with requested anonymity so they could share sensitive health information. Most would also not give me their doctors’ names in order to shield the providers from negative consequences. The doctors whose names I did get did not return my calls or declined to comment for this story, leaving it unclear what they really think about vaccine exemptions. Some of the people I spoke with may simply be vaccine-hesitant and trying to blame a doctor for their own choice to delay or forgo getting a vaccine. But because doctors are a large and relatively diverse group of people, with varied training, credentials, and personal politics, it makes sense that some doctors would have incorrect views about vaccination.


Since you only want feedback from people you think will agree with you and they are only your thoughts your entire statement can be discarded as false.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 8, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> In recent weeks, though, I’ve heard from several people with an interesting excuse for waiting to get vaccinated: They say their doctors told them not to. Most of the people I spoke with requested anonymity so they could share sensitive health information. Most would also not give me their doctors’ names in order to shield the providers from negative consequences. The doctors whose names I did get did not return my calls or declined to comment for this story, leaving it unclear what they really think about vaccine exemptions. Some of the people I spoke with may simply be vaccine-hesitant and trying to blame a doctor for their own choice to delay or forgo getting a vaccine. But because doctors are a large and relatively diverse group of people, with varied training, credentials, and personal politics, it makes sense that some doctors would have incorrect views about vaccination.



This is not going to turn out well for the vaccine cult.

Out of the UK yesterday, page 13. Yes, the vaccinated still have a little protection from hospitalization and death. BUT look at how often they're getting covid--much MORE Than the unvaxxed. YOU ALL are the super spreaders! That's because the vaccine destroys your immune system. Sorry, we tried to tell you.



			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1023849/Vaccine_surveillance_report_-_week_40.pdf


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 8, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> This is not going to turn out well for the vaccine cult.
> 
> Out of the UK yesterday, page 13. Yes, the vaccinated still have a little protection from hospitalization and death. BUT look at how often they're getting covid--much MORE Than the unvaxxed. YOU ALL are the super spreaders! That's because the vaccine destroys your immune system. Sorry, we tried to tell you.
> 
> ...


The left is trying hard to hide this...  they have a lot of explaining to do..









						New England Sees Record COVID Cases, Hospitalizations, Deaths Despite Highest Vaccination Rate
					

New England, the area of the country with the highest rate of vaccinated citizens, is experiencing record COVID cases and deaths.




					www.westernjournal.com


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 8, 2021)

Billy_Bob said:


> The left is trying hard to hide this...  they have a lot of explaining to do..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes indeed. What the data from the UK shows is that the vaccines seem to make you MORE susceptible to the virus after a period of time, not less so. 

I can't understand why the vaccine cult still props these up. Except for yeah, it's a religion.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 8, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> Yes indeed. What the data from the UK shows is that the vaccines seem to make you MORE susceptible to the virus after a period of time, not less so.
> 
> I can't understand why the vaccine cult still props these up. Except for yeah, it's a religion.


The issue is due to your immune system looking for the spike proteins and not the virus. Once the antibodies become reduced there are no long term memory cells to fight the infection should you encounter it again, unlike acquired immunities that creates B and T cells in the bone marrow.  Its the new mRNA modified responses that are not long lasting.  Essentially your body acts like it has never seen the virus before.


----------



## GoBucks007 (Oct 8, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> I suspect that the actual figure is even higher than that. I'm saying that for those vaccinated, if they are exposed to the virus enough, close to 100% will come down with Delta. And don't give me any backdated stats that would include the older original variants. Delta is the predominant strain in the US at over 90%. And, it is obvious that the vaccinated spread the virus. To deny that is just plain science denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the vaxxed only make up 1% of the hospitalizations.

Yay for vaccine mandates!!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 10, 2021)

GoBucks007 said:


> But the vaxxed only make up 1% of the hospitalizations.
> 
> Yay for vaccine mandates!!!!


NO.. They are about 75% of hospitalized people nation wide..  You got your news from the AP which is very, very wrong on this issue.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2021)

Billy_Bob said:


> NO.. They are about 75% of hospitalized people nation wide..  You got your news from the AP which is very, very wrong on this issue.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 10, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Did Fox News even have the balls to report this?  You would think this would have been huge news in the right wing media.  Hardly a peep about more vaccine deaths than covid deaths.  And as you see the cdc debunks that lie spreading around the right wing web.


CDC has been snagged lying...are you sure you want to put your trust in them?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 10, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Did you get those linkless cut-n-paste figures from WorldNutDaily again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you not google? Or did you just jump to trying to smear.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 10, 2021)

dblack said:


> So, if everyone gets infected, as you suggested - another 180 million people would get it, and another 700,000+ would die. That seems worth avoiding to me.


Hun you are adding kids---that don't usually get really affected by the virus----and you are forgeting that virus's usually target the weak and already dying first---the virus should have taken most of it primary victims already.   It isn't like Cuomo and Gov Whitmer didn't make sure that the elderly in nursing homes would be exposed, getting the virus, and then dying.   Actually the number of elderly getting the virus and dying at this point could be quite telling.

You also didn't add in that we have better treatments now---the antibodies which is the real key.  We should have let the virus run its course, pushing handwashing and limiting close contact to lower the viral loads, and treated as Florida is doing with antibodies.  This bullshit of shutting everything down, masking up, and paying out trillions will harm generations to come.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 11, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> CDC has been snagged lying...are you sure you want to put your trust in them?


You seem to put all your trust in one study that came out of the UK.  One that admits they didn't have enough people to come to a conclusion.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 21, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colon Powell was fully vaccinated too.  So what?

Hey did you hear about this idiot?

Conservative radio host said he constantly hugged strangers to catch covid: ‘What I hoped for the entire time’​
Early in the pandemic, right-wing radio show host Dennis Prager said he did not mind eating with utensils that had fallen on the ground. Now, after the virus has killed more than 700,000 Americans, Prager has revealed that he’s been actively trying to get a coronavirus infection all along.

On Monday, the 73-year-old host of “The Dennis Prager Show” told his audience that his plan worked. Prager said he tested positive for the coronavirus last week.
“I have engaged with strangers, constantly hugging them, taking photos with them knowing that I was making myself very susceptible to getting covid,” he said. “Which is — indeed, as bizarre as it sounded — what I wanted, in the hope I would achieve natural immunity and be taken care of by therapeutics.”

Contradicting studies and recommendations from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Prager told his audience that natural immunity was more effective than getting the vaccine, saying a covid infection was “what I hoped for the entire time.” The CDC recommends that people get vaccinated even after contracting the virus — officials point to an August study that showed unvaccinated people who already had covid were twice as likely to be reinfected as those who had been fully vaccinated after contracting the virus.

Prager listed off a cocktail of therapeutics he said he had been taking over the course of the pandemic, many of which have not been approved by the Food and Drug Administration. Since contracting the virus, he said, he has also received monoclonal antibodies, a treatment with the FDA’s stamp of approval.

In the past three months, at least five right-wing radio show hosts, all of whom discouraged their listeners from getting the vaccine, have died of covid-19. The most recent was Bob Enyart, 62, who in the weeks leading to his infection told listeners to boycott the shots while pushing the debunked claim that the coronavirus vaccines are made from aborted fetus cells.

The deaths put a spotlight on the role right-wing hosts have played in the spreading of coronavirus misinformation as vaccination rates continue to deviate based on partisan beliefs. A September survey from the Kaiser Family Foundation found that 52.8 percent of people in counties that voted for Joe Biden are fully vaccinated, versus about 39.9 percent in those that went for President Donald Trump.
Prager, an outspoken Trump supporter, is the founder of Prager University, a nonprofit that produces short videos aimed at popularizing conservative ideas. During the pandemic, he has falsely compared the coronavirus to the flu and to snakebites.
Days before he announced he had tested positive, Prager was in Colorado, where he spoke at a campaign event for Heidi Ganahl, a Republican running for governor. Officials with her campaign told KUSA they were not aware of Prager’s plan to get infected with the coronavirus.
“We are reaching out to all those who attended to make sure they are informed,” Ganahl’s campaign told the station in a statement. “We encourage those who attended … to get tested and follow CDC guidelines if they experience any Covid-like symptoms.”


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 21, 2021)

It gets worse – A comparison of official Government reports suggest the Fully Vaccinated are developing Acquired Immunodeficiency Syndrome much faster than anticipated
					

Latest UK PHE Vaccine Surveillance Report figures on Covid -19 cases show that doubly vaccinated 40-79 year olds have lost 44% of their immune system capability. Their immune systems are deteriorat…




					theexpose.uk


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 21, 2021)

How is this piece of crap thread with the lying title still alive? How has it not been moved to the rubber Room?

Oh, right... USMB.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 21, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> It gets worse – A comparison of official Government reports suggest the Fully Vaccinated are developing Acquired Immunodeficiency Syndrome much faster than anticipated
> 
> 
> Latest UK PHE Vaccine Surveillance Report figures on Covid -19 cases show that doubly vaccinated 40-79 year olds have lost 44% of their immune system capability. Their immune systems are deteriorat…
> ...


There’s that anti vaccine uk study republicans cling to.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> There’s that anti vaccine uk study republicans cling to.



No, its happening everywhere.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 21, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> No, its happening everywhere.


The states with the lowest vax rates have the highest deaths. Why you ignore that?


----------



## EvMetro (Oct 21, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> How is this piece of crap thread with the lying title still alive? How has it not been moved to the rubber Room?
> 
> Oh, right... USMB.


You better call them for some help.


----------



## EvMetro (Oct 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> The states with the lowest vax rates have the highest deaths. Why you ignore that?


Bullshit.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 21, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> The states with the lowest vax rates have the highest deaths. Why you ignore that?



Wrong again.  Its happening everywhere.  Keep that head deep in the sand.









						Taiwan death from COVID-19 vaccination exceeds death from COVID-19
					

Taiwan death from COVID-19 vaccination exceeds death from COVID-19 for the first time. As of the 7th, the death toll after vaccination in Taiwan reached 852, while the death toll after the COVID-19 was diagnosed was 844. The number of deaths after vaccination exceeded the number of confirmed...




					medicaltrend.org


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 21, 2021)

Ireland town that’s 99.7% “fully vaccinated” seeing massive covid “outbreak”
					

The Irish enclave of Waterford, where 99.7 percent of all adults are now “fully vaccinated” for the Wuhan coronavirus (Covid-19), is seeing a huge outbreak of the disease. According to re…




					dreddymd.com


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 21, 2021)

Former Pfizer VP: ‘Clear evidence of fraud’ in Pfizer study claiming 95% jab efficacy - LifeSite
					

'I’m confident that their [Pfizer's] actions comprise deliberate mass murder,' stated Yeadon. 'Their objective appears to be to keep people as fearful as possible and receptive to vaccination.




					www.lifesitenews.com


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 21, 2021)

The evidence that points to how dangerous this injection is turning into a massive tsunami.


----------

